# 3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread "Well, that was Onix-pected!"



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys know the drill. ​


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

And I'm the first poster  I feel special  although the second one needs like 2 more posts


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

convo 3 already huh?

nice


----------



## Raikage (Mar 7, 2010)

I want a Charizard SET DAMMIT. Oops sorry, carry on.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 7, 2010)

I will probably only post once and that is now.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 7, 2010)

continuing the discussion on 5th gen pokemon..I feel a reboot is necessary


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

First 

Edit: Dammit  Second 

Edit: Crap... Third 

Edit:  .... 4th 

Edit: Fuck  5th 

Edit:  .... I give up


----------



## Tools (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh boy- the third really?


----------



## Dalis (Mar 7, 2010)

NINTH!!! WOoohoo........ 

edit: I meant eight...


----------



## scerpers (Mar 7, 2010)

derp                                    .


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanted 2k

I was so tired though pek


Alot happened with my pokemon when I slept though hurr


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

Posting on first page


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 7, 2010)

That pun...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Aw man, I wasn't around to grab 2k. 

EDIT: Also lol, Kek got a delicious set out of that sexy Morty fanart I posted.


----------



## Dalis (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll grab 2k:33


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to get a Dialga or Lugia or something else I can use my Corruption Orb on. I can sell it for 10,000 points, sure, but I want an altered version of a legendary more than 10,000 points. 

Primal Dialga or Shadow Lugia would be awesome to have.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I want to get a Dialga or Lugia or something else I can use my Corruption Orb on. I can sell it for 10,000 points, sure, but I want an altered version of a legendary more than 10,000 points.
> 
> Primal Dialga or Shadow Lugia would be awesome to have.



I sold the corruption orb I found hurr


I really needed the 10,000 points.


I wasn't even sure how to use the orb anyways zaru


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Aw man, I wasn't around to grab 2k.
> 
> EDIT: Also lol, Kek got a delicious set out of that sexy Morty fanart I posted.



Its very sexy pek


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I sold the corruption orb I found hurr
> 
> I really needed the 10,000 points.
> 
> I wasn't even sure how to use the orb anyways zaru



You can use it on certain Pokemon while they're eggs to make them corrupted versions of themselves. Dialga becomes Primal Dialga, Lugia becomes Shadow Lugia, etc.



Kek said:


> Its very sexy pek



I knooow.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Typhlosian - Blaze
Timid
@ Petaya Berry
4 HP / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
~Substitute
~Flamethrower
~Hidden Power Grass / Solar Beam
~Extrasensory / Sunny Day

It doesn't even mind the 1/4 HP drop from Stealth Rock. It just means one less Sub to make. What do you think? :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

That seems pretty good Justin. You're good. :ho

Oh yeah and, my eggs hatched into Krabby and Wynaut! pek


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I sold the corruption orb I found hurr
> 
> 
> I really needed the 10,000 points.
> ...


You shouldnt have sold that...Lol.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You can use it on certain Pokemon while they're eggs to make them corrupted versions of themselves. Dialga becomes Primal Dialga, Lugia becomes Shadow Lugia, etc.



Thought as much. Hopefully I find another soon, it's also an achievement to corrupte an egg hurr.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You shouldnt have sold that...Lol.



I needed points geg. It's not like you only get one...right? argh


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Right, but that item is pretty rare.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That seems pretty good Justin. You're good. :ho
> 
> Oh yeah and, my eggs hatched into Krabby and Wynaut! pek



Oh please stop. You give me too little credit :ho

...



Smogon 

They have a typhlosian set 

And it's just like mine 

Krabby


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

YOU THIEF!  

Wynaut doesn't like thieves.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Right, but that item is pretty rare.



Well I was lucky enough to get one I'll be lucky again some day.

Plus I can by items that help increase the chance of finding items which means I have a better chance now zaru


Maybe if it was easier to get points or if things cost less I wouldn't have sold it geg


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Zylos. Install this if you use Firefox.

Once you install it, on GPX+, on the top right corner, click on all users online. Hold down your right mouse click and drag it over the number of pokemon you wish to click. When you let go, tabs for each pokemon you highlight will open. now feed the pokemon / egg, and put your fingers overt ctrl + w. when you feed the pokemon / egg, press ctrl + w to close the tab to proceed to the next pokemon / egg.

Thats a very fast way to make points and get click interactions.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> YOU THIEF!
> 
> Wynaut doesn't like thieves.



I only found out just now  Now that I know Smogon had the same idea, I wonder if mine's any good 

Wynaut is a thief


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't point fingers at my little Wynaut you hypocrite.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't steal anything. I just happen to think a lot like Smogon  And I don't even know if that's a good thing


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Zylos. Install this if you use Firefox.
> 
> Once you install it, on GPX+, on the top right corner, click on all users online. Hold down your right mouse click and drag it over the number of pokemon you wish to click. When you let go, tabs for each pokemon you highlight will open. now feed the pokemon / egg, and put your fingers overt ctrl + w. when you feed the pokemon / egg, press ctrl + w to close the tab to proceed to the next pokemon / egg.
> 
> Thats a very fast way to make points and get click interactions.



geg


What...? argh


I don't think I even have Firefox...hmm


I'll just do it the way I'm doing it now, ctrl and click the random user button a bunch of times then click on all their pokemon and/or eggs.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

If you ever decide to get Firefox, install that. Believe me, the way you're clicking and making the points is incredibly slow and won't get far. I get up to 1,500 clicks a day. I'm trying to get to 7000 clicks so I can participate in the monthly events and get a legendary.  I'm close.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I didn't steal anything. I just happen to think a lot like Smogon  And I don't even know if that's a good thing


Insulting Wynaut crossed the line.  

Apologize.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Mar 7, 2010)

Zomigosh yay! Another Pokemanz Convo.... Randomness. D:


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Insulting Wynaut crossed the line.
> 
> Apologize.



I trained a Wobbuffet that I pwn with the the Battle Tower. It should feel honored


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh hey. I thought of this great moveset for Unown just now 

HIDDEN POWER!


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Oh hey. I thought of this great moveset for Unown just now
> 
> HIDDEN POWER!


-Looks at Smogon-

-Looks at your idea-


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Like you can come up with something different? 

Other than Pokesav


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Mein Pupitar! It's at Lv54


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I c...

...



Stfu.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

​

What?

PUPITAR is evolving!


*Spoiler*: __ 



​

Congratulations! Your PUPITAR evolved into TYRANITAR!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

I am bored.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats Justin. 

Watch this guys. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I am bored.





Polish his tail


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

And while you're at it Jason, polish my Aron. :ho


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2010)

Marlu get your butt on skype and pokebeach


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Polish his tail



Suck my dick. :ho



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> And while you're at it Jason, polish my Aron. :ho



Suck my dick. :ho



~M~ said:


> Marlu get your butt on skype and pokebeach



Yes sir.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

What dick? 

:ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

What would it be called if a human had sex with a pokemon? Would it be beastilty(if the pokemon is based off an animal)? What if you have sex with a bronzong or something?


These are the questions that keep me up at night ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Pokeality I guess.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

hmm Sounds hot. I think I will do Pokeality with my Spinarak quite


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd tap Jynx. :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

geg


You have no standards or something? Or you would just tap ugly things? argh


I would like to get it on with my Spiritomb. I'm so glad I can have it atless this way, in the video games it's hard for me to get it cry


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

You're one to talk.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Spinarak and Spiritomb are hot shit though pek

I have two sun stones, should I sell one or keep both?


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

If you don't plan on evolving Sunkern 
or Gloom, then yeah, sell them.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll evolve them eventually though. But I don't have either at the moment. I need more points to get some more account items.


I just had sex with Spinarak and it evolved argh. I must have some magic stuff in me ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys should be this into your Pokemon in your games. Then I might take you for trainers


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm raising my multiple Missingno right now. :ho


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

So I was wondering, how can a Heatran be faster than a Crobat, when mine was 385 speed and the most Heatran's could be is 348? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saito switched in Boron (lvl 100 Heatran ♀).
Pointed stones dug into Boron.
Boron lost 12% of its health.
Boron used Fire Blast.
Marowak lost 106% of its health.
Kek's Marowak fainted.

Kek switched in Crobat (lvl 100 Crobat ♂).
Pointed stones dug into Crobat.
Crobat lost 25% of its health.
Boron used Fire Blast.
Boron's attack missed!
Crobat used Hypnosis.
Crobat's attack missed!
Crobat's Black Sludge restored a little health!
Crobat restored 6% of its health.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Choice Scarf Heatran can reach 417 speed. Your opponent was haxing


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Choice Scarf Heatran.


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh yeah. 

Must have been a hax


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm gonna Choice Scarf an Abomasnow and abuse the fuck out of Blizzard and Wood Hammer


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 7, 2010)

Was it wrong of me to expect that Leafeon was going to be Weedeon before this gen came around


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Was it wrong of me to expect that Leafeon was going to be Weedeon before this gen came around



Weedeon. The druggie's choice Pokemon. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Leafeon sounds kinda gay.

Should have been Syntheon


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Leafeon sounds kinda gay.
> 
> Should have been Syntheon



Sounds like Cynthia.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Sounds like Cynthia.



Yeah  It's a play off of synthesis. You gotta admit, it rolls off the tongue so much better


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

If we get a steel type, its gonna be "Steeleon".


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Yeah  It's a play off of synthesis. You gotta admit, it rolls off the tongue so much better



It does, but still. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> If we get a steel type, its gonna be "Steeleon".



No, it should be Ireon.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Or maybe Magneon :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

I nicknamed my Registeel "Ironic Irony"


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol that's actually close to Magneton 



Death-kun said:


> It does, but still.



You don't like Cynthia?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

What about a Nomarl type? Plaineon? geg


Dragon would be Drageon.

Flying would be Skyeon

Ground would be Eartheon

Rock would be Bouldereon

Bug would be Insecteon

Ghost would be Booeon ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Cynthia is gay. 

Justin help me think of an awesome Pokemon to make.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

omg Leafeon with Thick Fat.

lol.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Normal: Eevee
Water: Vaporeon
Fire: Flareon
Electric: Jolteon
Psychic: Espeon
Dark: Umbreon
Grass: Folieon
Ice: Glaceon
Steel: Magneon
Ghost: Spookeon
Flying: Aveon
Ground: Quakeon
Bug: Buzzeon
Dragon: Kaiseon
Fighting: Karateon
Poison: Veneon
Rock: Stoneon

If I could name the Eevee's


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Cynthia is gay.
> 
> Justin help me think of an awesome Pokemon to make.



Ninjask - No Guard
Adamant
@ Scope Lens / Focus Sash
252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
~Sheer Cold
~Stone Edge
~DynamicPunch
~Sacred Fire


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Ninjask - No Guard
> Adamant
> @ Scope Lens / Focus Sash
> 252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
> ...



Isn't that just copypasta?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Isn't that just copypasta?



It's copypasta of a Ninjask I made to punish the Battle Tower with


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It's copypasta of a Ninjask I made to punish the Battle Tower with



Be more original.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Be more original.



It's _my_ original idea to begin with 

Shedinja - Magic Guard
Jolly
@ Focus Sash
252 Atk / 252 Spe
~Endeavor
~Shadow Sneak
~Mach Punch
~Pursuit / Recycle


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Justin stole from Smogon, AND insulted my 
Wynaut. He should be punished.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

I couldn't steal _that_ set from Smogon. It's illegal 

And I wasn't insulting Wynaut. It just had to suffer having you for its trainer


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It's _my_ original idea to begin with
> 
> Shedinja - Magic Guard
> Jolly
> ...



OMG yes.  Recycle would let it use it's Focus Sash again.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

MY WYNAUT LOVES ME!


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> OMG yes.  Recycle would let it use it's Focus Sash again.



You could then switch it out and send out a Wondertomb and put the  opponent to sleep. Then Substitute. Agility. And Hypnosis/Spore or Baton Pass to Shedinja to safely Recycle or Endeavor


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

My Phanphy evolved!


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> My Phanphy evolved!





This is all I see bra


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

I see a Donphan in your post.  I guess people have 
to refresh when sprites in the signature change.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

It's still a Phanpy sprite to me  And I just re-entered this thread


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

I want all the eggs kukuku I'm going to make food out of them all ho




I see the Donphan hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

I meant refreshing the page. like pressing F5 or the refresh button. 

Zylos you whore. :ho I recognize some of those eggs.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I'd assume that leaving the thread and returning would be the same thing, otherwise I wouldn't have seen your screenshotted post 

Edit: Refreshed. Still a Phanpy


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

You're computer is stoopid.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

WTF. My Krabby and Wynaut didnt hatch on your 
screen yet?  They hatched a while back...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

I made that Ninjask, Justin. 

Fateful Encounter, obtained in Johto at level 5, OT is Bugsy, etc.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> WTF. My Krabby and Wynaut didnt hatch on your
> screen yet?  They hatched a while back...



Justin's computer is obviously slow and a little retarded zaru


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Your eggs are slow Zayne 

Watch out Death. That Ninjask still gets beat by Focus Sash Latias (a bullshit item to put on a Latias, might I add) and Quick Claw Aggron with Stone Edge


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Your eggs are slow Zayne



They aren't slow for me ho


Two of my eggs are going to hatch soon hurr

EDIT: Shit, one of my eggs just hatched while I typed that hurr. Kricketot :zetushurr

EDIT 2: Voltorb hatched hurr


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm gonna make a Pokemon and base it off Itachi


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Honchkrow.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

I got another sun stone pek...why can't I get something that means more to me then just selling for points? cry


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

From underground?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Weavile - Compound Eyes
Adamant / Jolly
@ Leftovers / Wide Lens
252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
~Hypnosis
~Sacred Fire
~Substitute
~Double Team / Swords Dance

Something like that


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Yah. The first one I got was from there I think, the second was just a random find on the site, and the third time was underground. 

If I'm going to get a useless item then give me a Rare Bone, that should sell for alot more pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a Zetsu now awesome


I'm going to make love to him all the time hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

_Zetsu is training to be the best Pokemon of all times. When he defeats his oppenent he finishes them by eating them. He often talks to himself and has two sides to himself, one side that enjoys to have fun and jokes around while the other is serious and very intelligent. Don't underestimate him_


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

geg You laughing at Zetsu pek


He will kill you pek


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Asuweezing is cooler.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

pek...hmpf


I'm going to make Zetsu my first pokemon to be level 100 quite


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to make a Honchkrow that doesn't suck dick.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I want to make a Honchkrow that doesn't suck dick.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Don't give it Swallow.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I want to make a Honchkrow that doesn't suck dick.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Cut off it's beak, no mouth no sucking quite


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

:ho

Super Luck/Nightslash/Scope Lens?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Kek, I can give it any ability and any move. 



Jυstin said:


> Don't give it Swallow.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Cut off it's beak, no mouth no sucking quite



Alright you two smartasses.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I want to make a Honchkrow that doesn't suck dick.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Hmm... What about an Adamant nature with a Life Orb and Superpower, Sucker Punch, Roost and Brave Bird? Use Roost to shrug off Stealth Rock, Life Orb and Brave Bird recoil and just hit whatever comes at you with whatever you want.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds decent to me 

And hi guys :3 I gots eggs now pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

What are those things in the right hand corner on the site? The Mystery counter thing...what the fuck is it argh


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Kek, I can give it any ability and any move.



Well if you don't wanna be legit.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What are those things in the right hand corner on the site? The Mystery counter thing...what the fuck is it argh



I have no idea myself :<


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have no idea myself :<



Where the fuck is Zayne, he'll know hurr


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea, where is he? He made me click his eggs multiple times. Now he shall click mine


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

He should click mine too hurr


I clicked yours hurr

You have 4 eggs ready to hatch quite


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I have two more, but I couldn't put them in my sig since I can only have 6 images :< They need a lot of clicking lol. Maybe I should put a link to me in the spoiler  Where are your eggs at? I shall click them in return


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have two more, but I couldn't put them in my sig since I can only have 6 images :< They need a lot of clicking lol. Maybe I should put a link to me in the spoiler  Where are your eggs at? I shall click them in return



I only have my Carnivine in my sig right now since it's my Zetsu hurr.


I'm only going to put the pokemon I like in my sig ho.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I fed it and clicked the two eggs I saw


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks hurr

You should really hatch the 4 eggs you have in your sig, it's pointless having them like that since nothing else can happen.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I've already clicked them today  Or is there a certain way to hatch them?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I've already clicked them today  Or is there a certain way to hatch them?



lmao Newbies are always so ignorant. I was one yesterday though zaru.


Go to your Poketch or to the pokemon that is ready to hatch/evovle. There is a scroll opition thing where you will see hatch egg/evovle, click it. Then watch the magic happen. Also, one a pokemon hatches you can feed them right away and don't have to wait another day to do it again, although once you feed them once you have to wait one day.

There is an achievement aswell that you get for hatching your first egg, but you have to unlock it for it to take effect.

You could always read the help section to know anything else quite


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> lmao Newbies are always so ignorant. I was one yesterday though zaru.
> 
> 
> Go to your Poketch or to the pokemon that is ready to hatch/evovle. There is a scroll opition thing where you will see hatch egg/evovle, click it. Then watch the magic happen. Also, one a pokemon hatches you can feed them right away and don't have to wait another day to do it again, although once you feed them once you have to wait one day.
> ...



I just figured you click til they hatch  Thanks  how do you unlock the achievement?

Edit: Also, how do you nickname and how do you edit your gpx profile? I noticed you have a male sign next to your name and I figured if I could edit the profile I could make it to show female for me


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol, 500 - Internal Server Error.

I can't even use Smogon for some inspiration for a good Honchkrow set


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Honchkrow @ Leftovers
Ability: Pure Power
Nature: Adamant/Jolly
IVs: 31 in all
EVs: 252 in all
Moves:
~ Sucker Punch
~ ExtremeSpeed
~ Roost
~ Earthquake


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I just figured you click til they hatch  Thanks  how do you unlock the achievement?
> 
> Edit: Also, how do you nickname and how do you edit your gpx profile? I noticed you have a male sign next to your name and I figured if I could edit the profile I could make it to show female for me



There is a tab that says achievements. Click it and you will see all the achievements. It will show you if you have the requirements. If you have an achievement you can get then click where it says "Click here to check for and unlock achievemnts! You may do this *enter number* more times today. If you get an achievement you can get points, although some are just to brag. I think most you get points though, so far I only have 2, both 100points.

Go to Poketch and there are scrolls on each pokemon where there are a few different options(same place where you go to hatch and evovle), click it and the rest writes it's self.

To edit your profile you go to Poketch(It's pretty much the place where everything happens zaru), go to the setting tab and you can change some stuff.

quite


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Honchkrow @ Leftovers
> Ability: Pure Power
> Nature: Adamant/Jolly
> IVs: 31 in all
> ...



Ok I was talking legitimate, but this one looks nice 

Probably go with Adamant. The top 2 moves take care of lower speed while feeding off of 383 Atk


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Zylos is quite knowledgeable on GPX+ already.  
I swear to god if you get a legendary before me...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Ok I was talking legitimate, but this one looks nice
> 
> Probably go with Adamant. The top 2 moves take care of lower speed while feeding off of 383 Atk



I was thinking Jolly could be good because Pure Power is upping it's Attack already, but... hm...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> There is a tab that says achievements. Click it and you will see all the achievements. It will show you if you have the requirements. If you have an achievement you can get then click where it says "Click here to check for and unlock achievemnts! You may do this *enter number* more times today. If you get an achievement you can get points, although some are just to brag. I think most you get points though, so far I only have 2, both 100points.
> 
> Go to Poketch and there are scrolls on each pokemon where there are a few different options(same place where you go to hatch and evovle), click it and the rest writes it's self.
> 
> ...


Thank you pek You been repped


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Zylos is quite knowledgeable on GPX+ already.
> I swear to god if you get a legendary before me...



I'm a really faster learner quite. Of course I don't know everything...like what the fuck is that mystery counter thing argh


I want a legendary so bad -(. I really hope my first will be Giratina, I would say it's my favourite legendary.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Thank you pek You been repped



Anytime hurr.


I like to show off my knowledge from time to time pimp


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

Impressive Zylos. 

Well, right now the Mystery Counter has reached it's maximum, and all the items in the shop are 25% off and the points you get from interactions are multiplied 1.5 times. Maybe that's what the Mystery Counter does? Don't know how to make it work though. It might have something to do with how many total interactions there are on the site?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Kek said:


> Impressive Zylos.
> 
> Well, right now the Mystery Counter has reached it's maximum, and all the items in the shop are 25% off and the points you get from interactions are multiplied 1.5 times. Maybe that's what the Mystery Counter does? Don't know how to make it work though. It might have something to do with how many total interactions there are on the site?



hmm

So that's why everything is 25% off, I thought there was just a sale for the day or something. And I gusse that explains why their is a 1.5 next to the ghost thing. 

I was hoping it gave me a higher chance at getting a legdenary egg argh


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2010)

Slaking @ Life Orb
Ability: Pure Power
Nature: Adamant
IVs: 31 in all
EVs: 252 in all
Moves:
~ Shadow Force
~ ExtremeSpeed
~ Close Combat
~ Earthquake


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Anytime hurr.
> 
> 
> I like to show off my knowledge from time to time pimp



Okay then  If I move pokes out of my party so I can add more eggs, can people still click them and whatnot? Or no?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Okay then  If I move pokes out of my party so I can add more eggs, can people still click them and whatnot? Or no?



You can only click eggs and Pokemon that are in your party, also you can't deposit your eggs until they hatch. I think you may be able to release the egg or something, but I haven't found out how yet.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I might box some Pokes to get more eggs


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Slaking @ Life Orb
> Ability: Pure Power
> Nature: Adamant
> IVs: 31 in all
> ...



I should make this.  But why Shadow Force?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Well, I might box some Pokes to get more eggs



That's pretty much what I do zaru. 
1)Get a bunch of eggs
2)Have them all hatch
3)Deposit
4)Repeat steps 1-3 and of course step 4 aswell
5)Fap to it all

awesome


Of course I don't plan on depositing my Zetsu any time soon hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Why don't you raise them to level 100 or at least have them evolve? Hatching and depositing them right away seems weird.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Why don't you raise them to level 100 or at least have them evolve? Hatching and depositing them right away seems weird.



I do that usually lol. It's not weird, it's amassing a load of Pokemon. Then you can get more eggs, hatch, deposit, repeat. Instead of waiting to get more eggs every time you level a Pokemon up to level 100/evolve it.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

That's true.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

I already told you, I want to get a bunch of pokemon first, then I will start to raise them and stuff.

I'm going to start raising the pokemon I like the best first. So Zetsu, Spiritomb, and Riolu/Lucario for now.


I'm pretty much do what I do in the games, catch them all zaru. Although that's after I've beaten the elite four.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I deposited two pokes so I could get some more eggs


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

I know I clicked them hurr


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I was thinking Jolly could be good because Pure Power is upping it's Attack already, but... hm...



I don't think Honchkrow's too fast to begin with anyway  I love Sucker Punch though. Makes a good combo on a Sudowoodo who fancies Hammer Arm


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> That's pretty much what I do zaru.
> 1)Get a bunch of eggs
> 2)Have them all hatch
> 3)Deposit
> ...



Same here.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I got 2 new eggs guys  and put my other two that weren't in my sig before into my sig  Be sure to click them pek I'll click yours Kek, I don't think I've clicked them yet 

Edit: I warmed them all  You need to hatch that grey one. It's ready to be hatched


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Feed my Pokemon Kiri, and I'll do the same for you.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

My eggs are all going to hatch soon hurr

Warm my eggs and feed my Zetsu Zayne, I helped your Pokemon out pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I already fed and warmed yours  and what is the walker thing?

Fine, I'll feed them Zayne  but you have to feed mine and warm all of my eggs.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I already fed and warmed yours  and what is the walker thing?
> 
> Fine, I'll feed them Zayne  but you have to feed mine and warm all of my eggs.



I was actually telling Zayne to feed and warm mine, I meant to put his name but I put mine instead...zaru


The Pokewalker is something where you put 1 pokemon in it and as you go around and interact with other pokemon you get a higher number which is used as exp for your pokemon. You may also find an item once you take your pokemon out of it. I got one item so far...a tiny mushroom. I was hopeing for a better item geg


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by Psychic Abigail!
Psychic Abigail sent out Lv58 Gengar!
Go! Azoo!
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Gengar used Destiny Bond!
The foe's Gengar is trying to take its foe with it!
Azoo used Aqua Ring!
Azoo surrounded itself with a veil of water!

Azoo used Protect!
Azoo protected itself!
The foe's Gengar used Destiny Bond!
The foe's Gengar is trying to take its foe with it!

Azoo used Protect!
Azoo protected itself!
The foe's Gengar used Destiny Bond!
The foe's Gengar is trying to take its foe with it!

Azoo used Protect!
But it failed!
The foe's Gengar used Destiny Bond!
The foe's Gengar is trying to take its foe with it!

Azoo used Protect!
Azoo protected itself!
The foe's Gengar used Destiny Bond!
The foe's Gengar is trying to take its foe with it!

Azoo used Protect!
Azoo protected itself!
The foe's Gengar used Dark Pulse!
Azoo protected itself!

Azoo used Aqua Jet! (40%)
The foe's Gengar used Dark Pulse! (76%)
Aqua Ring restored some of Azoo's HP! (82.25%)
Azoo restored some HP with Leftovers! (88.5%)

Azoo used Protect!
Azoo protected itself!
The foe's Genger used Dark Pulse!
Azoo protected itself!
Aqua Ring restored some of Azoo's HP! (94.75%)
Azoo restored some HP with Leftovers! (100%)

Azoo used Aqua Jet! (0%)
The foe's Gengar fainted!

Psychic Abigail sent out Lv57 Misdveavus!

Azoo used Aqua Jet! (38%)
The foe's Misdreavus used Shadow Ball! (74%)
Aqua Ring restored some of Azoo's HP! (80.25%)
Azoo restored some HP with Leftovers! (86.5%)

Azoo used Aqua Jet! (0%)
The foe's Misdreavus fainted!
Azoo grew to Lv53!
Aqua Ring restored some of Azoo's HP! (92.75%)
Azoo restored some HP with Leftovers! (99%)

Psychic Abigail sent out Lv59 Alakazam!

Azoo used Aqua Jet!(13%)
The foe's Alakazam used Calm Mind!
The foe's Alakazam's Sp.Atk rose!
The foe's Alakazam's Sp.Def rose!
Aqua Ring restored some of Azoo's HP! (100%)

Azoo used Aqua Jet! (0%)
The foe's Alakazam fainted!

Played defeated Psychic Abigail!




Azumarill is such a scamp


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I was actually telling Zayne to feed and warm mine, I meant to put his name but I put mine instead...zaru
> 
> 
> The Pokewalker is something where you put 1 pokemon in it and as you go around and interact with other pokemon you get a higher number which is used as exp for your pokemon. You may also find an item once you take your pokemon out of it. I got one item so far...a tiny mushroom. I was hopeing for a better item geg



Oh. Can I move a Pokemon from the box into the walker?  And Zayne, you haven't fed and warmed my Pokes yet


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Now I did.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh. Can I move a Pokemon from the box into the walker?  And Zayne, you haven't fed and warmed my Pokes yet



Yah. You just have to open up their info and then select Pokewalker from the option scroll.


My eggs are all starting to hatch hurr


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2010)

*needs to work on a pokemon Adventure relationship chart...*

It's starting to get rather confusing.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Yah. You just have to open up their info and then select Pokewalker from the option scroll.
> 
> 
> My eggs are all starting to hatch hurr



How do I open up their info? I'm on PC where I can see them.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> How do I open up their info? I'm on PC where I can see them.



Just double click a pokemon. 


All my eggs hatched hurr.


I'm going to get more awesome


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

After loads of turning my game off and on from this in-game PI trainer's Seaking constantly scoring a hit on my Magnezone with Horn Drill (like 5 times in a row), I decided to get a little payback 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by PI Carlos!
PI Carlos sent out Lv56 Seaking!
Go! Lv50 Blaziken!

Blaziken used Endure!
Blaziken braced itself!
The foe's Seaking used Horn Drill! (1%)
Blaziken endured the hit!

Blaziken used Reversal! (0%)
The foe's Seaking fainted!

PI Carlos sent out Lv57 Seaking!

Blaziken used Reversal! (0%)
The foe's Seaking fainted!
Blaziken grew to Lv51! (2%)

PI Carlos sent out Lv58 Seaking!

Blaziken used Endure!
Blazkien braced itself!
The foe's Seaking used Horn Drill! (1%)
Blaziken endured the hit!

Blaziken used Reversal! (0%)
The foe's Seaking fainted!

Player defeated PI Carlos!




It fucking hit 2/2


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Got another 5 eggs hurr

Sucks that I got another Shellos though...same form too. Sometimes I just don't know who the pokemon is from the description, I wish they showed what the eggs look like in the lab -(


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I got two more, a Houndour and something else 

I dunno which two in my sig to replace for the eggs though :<


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

I got two new eggs! pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I see a Wailmer  as for the egg I have that I don't recognize, anyone know what is is? :<


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

If you got it from the shelter, you can click on the drop 
down menu and click view heritage. That should tell you. =P


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> My eggs are all going to hatch soon hurr
> Warm my eggs and feed my Zetsu Zayne, I helped your Pokemon out pek



You have lots of Pokemon eggs :amazed
I warmed them all for ya, and fed the hatched one


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Not from the Shelter :<

Emma, will you click mine too?  I have two more too if you'll click those  and I'll click all of yours in return


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Kiri, do you use Firefox?


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

I started using FireFox after you gave that link to that addon, Sarutobi. Very helpful.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope, internet explorer.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Kek said:


> I started using FireFox after you gave that link to that addon, Sarutobi. Very helpful.


Ah, glad you like it. It's a good tool for many clicks.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Not from the Shelter :<
> 
> Emma, will you click mine too?  I have two more too if you'll click those  and I'll click all of yours in return



Sure. Fed them the exact berries they wanted as well ^.^

Anyone else? 

(I'm MagitekElite in that list, just to tell ya  )

EDIT:
I did yours too, Sarutobi Asuma 

And yours too, Kek. ^.^


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

What is? :< how do I get this helpfulness Zayne?

Thanks!  I just warmed yours as well  and I added you as a friend too


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Install this if you decide to use Firefox.

Once you install it, on GPX+, on the top right corner, click on all users online. Hold down your right mouse click and drag it over the number of pokemon you wish to click. When you let go, tabs for each pokemon you highlight will open. now feed the pokemon / egg, and put your fingers overt ctrl + w. when you feed the pokemon / egg, press ctrl + w to close the tab to proceed to the next pokemon / egg.

Thats a very fast way to make points and get click interactions.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Too bad I don't have Firefox :<


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

You should get it. Firefox > Internet Explorer.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Too bad I don't have Firefox :<



You can install it ^.^


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Is it free?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Uxie - Levitate
Bold
@ Choice Scarf
208 HP / 252 Def / 16 SpD / 32 Spe
~Trick
~Thunder Wave
~Stealth Rock
~Memento

Garchomp - Sand Veil
Jolly
@ Leftovers
48 HP / 208 Atk / 252 Spe
~Substitute
~Protect
~Swords Dance
~Dragon Claw

Scizor - Swarm
Jolly
@ Salac Berry
12 HP / 244 Atk / 252 Spe
~Substitute
~Swords Dance
~X-Scissor
~Iron Head


I'm thinking about trying this out in the Battle Tower. No hax


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Is it free?



Very easy. Very fast. And very free. The cheapest kind of free


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Is it free?



Yes and way better than Internet Explorer.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 7, 2010)

I only say this cause of all the feedback, but, I am getting rid of this Charmander set very soon. Sorry pokefans 

And as far as Firefox... I used to use it, for years. Now I use Chrome, just got used to it.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Very easy. Very fast. And very free. The cheapest kind of free


We're talking about Firefox, not the 
slut you slept with last night.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> We're talking about Firefox, not the
> slut you slept with last night.



But Firefox is the slut I slept with


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> But Firefox is the slut I slept with




YOU BETRAYED ME FIREFOX! 

YOU BETRAAAAAAAAAAAYED ME!


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> YOU BETRAYED ME FIREFOX!
> 
> YOU BETRAAAAAAAAAAAYED ME!



It's a slut. What did you expect?


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought Internet Explorer was the slut.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

Can someone vm me a safe download site then? I dunno if I have time to download it tonight


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Can someone vm me a safe download site then? I dunno if I have time to download it tonight




You'll like the browser. Trust me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I said vm  but thanks


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I thought Internet Explorer was the slut.



I thought Firefox was a guy.... :amazed


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

HOMG, MY WYNAUT EVOLVED INTO WOBUFFET! pek


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> HOMG, MY WYNAUT EVOLVED INTO WOBUFFET! pek



The eggs, right?


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

You don't see Wobuffet in my sig? 
 Try refreshing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

This is it, right? :S

It doesn't look like the above, it's still the baby until I click it :<


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

On my screen I see Wobuffet. So yes. Do 
you see it? Or do you see Wynaut or a egg?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> On my screen I see Wobuffet. So yes. Do
> you see it? Or do you see Wynaut or a egg?



For a little bit, after I kept refreshing, it was still Wynaut. It's better now.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

That's so strange. :S I love Wobuffet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That's so strange. :S I love Wobuffet.


You do? Why? 

Personally, I love Bulbasaur and Totodile. Oh, and Dragonite.


----------



## Undead (Mar 7, 2010)

Cus he's so wobbly and blue and cute and and blue! :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Cus he's so wobbly and blue and cute and and blue! :33



Oh 

I can't judge, that's the same reason why I love Bulbasaur ^.^
Which, by the way, I just found a egg!


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Want me to tell you what those 4 Pokemon eggs are?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I know three of them: Bulbasaur, Charmander, Krabby and...I don't know the first egg lol

Or so I hope those are the Pokemon I'm gonna have...


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG. I GOT A REALLY RARE EGG. 

The black and green egg in my sig is a novelty! pek Yay me!

Your first egg is snorunt.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> OMG. I GOT A REALLY RARE EGG.
> 
> The black and green egg in my sig is a novelty! pek Yay me!
> 
> Your first egg is snorunt.



It's Slugma, right?

Well, I went ahead and warmed the little fella up. 

Cool! A Snorunt. They are kinda white and blackish-blue, right?


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup. If it turns out to be female, you can evolve
 it into Froslass. If male, it turns into Glalie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yup. If it turns out to be female, you can evolve
> it into Froslass. If male, it turns into Glalie.



Oooh, I want a Froslass. I do believe that's the one I liked


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

I have one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have one.



You have a Froslass?


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Yush.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yush.



How do I tell what gender I have?


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

It has to hatch first silly.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

So there is no why to know until after? 
I'm sad...


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Nope. 

Sucks, I know.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Do I see a Snover, Munchlax, and Wailmer egg?


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Why yes you do.  See the black and green egg? That's a incredibly 
rare egg. It's a mutated form of slugma, called slime slugma.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Levitate
Bold
@ Choice Scarf
208 HP / 252 Def / 16 SpD / 32 Spe
~Trick
~Thunder Wave
~Stealth Rock
~Memento


Sand Veil
Jolly
@ Leftovers
48 HP / 208 Atk / 252 Spe
~Substitute
~Protect
~Swords Dance
~Dragon Claw


Slow Start
Adamant
@ Shell Bell
156 HP / 252 Atk / 100 Def
~Crush Grip
~Rock Polish
~Drain Punch
~Thunderpunch

I have 119 straight Battle Tower wins now, so when I used this team, I had 112, so the opponents were pretty fucking hard/hax. I had a few close calls due to Quick Claw, evasion, freeze, and double OHKO hax, but pulled it off in the end. A Regigigas sweep feels good 

Especially when it goes from less than half HP to full health with one Drain Punch on a Probopass


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2010)

Sunkern @Leftovers
Sassy // Solar Power
- Leech Seed
- Toxic 
- Substitute
- Ingrain

I'm tempted to make a team filled with non-evolved Pokémanz like Sunkern.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Regigigas is non-evolved :33


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Regigigas is non-evolved :33



I was thinking Sunkern, Azurill, Caterpie, Ralts, Pichu and Tyrogue.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 8, 2010)

Why am I not subscribed to this thread yet?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Massive hatch fest is about to begin awesome


I slept and now 5 of my eggs are ready to hatch, sleeping is powerful hurr


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm torn between replaying Fire Red or Diamond before I get SS at the end of the week.


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm torn between replaying Fire Red or Diamond before I get SS at the end of the week.



What game did you play last out of the two?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 8, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Slow Start
> Adamant
> @ Shell Bell
> 156 HP / 252 Atk / 100 Def
> ...



Mhmm, I like that.



Wintrale said:


> I'm tempted to make a team filled with non-evolved Pok?manz like Sunkern.



Use Shieldon. :33


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What game did you play last out of the two?



Fire Red. I haven't played Diamond in months.


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

Play that then.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 8, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm torn between replaying Fire Red or Diamond before I get SS at the end of the week.



Go cold turkey until SS and then you'll enjoy the game more


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> I was thinking Sunkern, Azurill, Caterpie, Ralts, Pichu and Tyrogue.



Pichu and Caterpie? 

You're gonna need a lot of Everstones 



Cochise said:


> Mhmm, I like that.



It's best not to lead with that Regigigas. It needs support to stall for time 

Though that Rapidash hitting Uxie with Horn Drill twice in a row (I got its Focus Band with Trick) and then nailing my Regigigas was pure blind luck


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Justin, warm my slime slugma egg please?


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone got a spare Earthquake?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roughneck Brant sent out Lv50 Crawdaunt!
Go! Lv50 Uxie!

Uxie used Trick!
Uxie swapped items with the foe!
Uxie got one Quick Claw!
The foe's Crawdaunt got one Choice Scarf!
The foe's Crawdaunt used Guillotine!
The attack of the foe's Crawdaunt missed!

Uxie used Thunder Wave!
The foe's Crawdaunt is paralyzed, it may not be able to move!
The foe's Crawdaunt is paralyzed, it can't move!

Uxie used Stealth Rock!
Pointed stones were scattered around your foe!
The foe's Crawdaunt used Guillotine!
The attack of the foe's Crawdaunt missed!

Uxie used Memento!
The foe's Crawdaunt's Atk harshly fell!
The foe's Crawdaunt's Sp.Atk harshly fell!
Uxie fainted!
The foe's Crawdaunt used Guillotine!
But there was no target...

Go! Lv50 Garchomp!

Garchomp used Substitute!
Garchomp created a Substitute!
The foe's Crawdaunt used Guillotine!
The attack of the foe's Crawdaunt missed!
Garchomp restored some HP with Leftovers!

Garchomp used Swords Dance!
Garchomp's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Crawdaunt is paralyzed, it can't move!
Garchomp restored some HP with Leftovers!

Garchomp used Swords Dance!
Garchomp's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Crawdaunt is paralyzed, it can't move!
Garchomp restored some HP with Leftovers!

Garchomp used Swords Dance!
Garchomp's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Crawdaunt used Guillotine!
The attack of the foe's Crawdaunt missed!
Garchomp restored some HP with Leftovers!

Garchomp used Dragon Claw!
The foe's Crawdaunt fainted!
Garchomp restored some HP with Leftovers!

Roughneck Brant sent out Lv50 Froslass!
Pointed stones dug into the foe!

Garchomp used Dragon Claw!
The foe's Froslass fainted!

Roughneck Brant sent out Lv50 Tentecruel!
Pointed stones dug into the foe!

Garchomp used Dragon Claw!
The foe's Tentacruel fainted!

Player defeated Roughneck Brant!




Lol @ Quick Claw Guillotine Crawdaunt


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

I have about 95 TM26. I just don't have Wi-Fi 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Justin, warm my slime slugma egg please?



You and your eggs


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

You are challenged by Socialite Jen!
Socialite Jen sent out Lv50 Suicune!
Go! Lv50 Uxie!

Uxie used Trick!
Uxie swapped items with the foe!
Uxie obtained one Chesto Berry!
The foe's Suicune obtained one Choice Scarf!

The foe's Suicune used Surf!
Uxie used Thunder Wave!
The foe's Suicune is paralyzed, it may not be able to move!

Uxie used Stealth Rock!
Pointed stones were scattered around the foe!
The foe's Suicune is paralyzed, it can't move!

Uxie used Memento!
The foe's Suicune's Atk harshly fell!
The foe's Suicune's Sp.Atk harshly fell!
Uxie fainted!
The foe's Suicune used Surf!
But there was no target...

Go! Lv50 Regigigas!
Regigigas can't seem to get it going with Slow Start!

Regigigas used Rock Polish!
Regigigas' Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Suicune used Surf!
A critical hit!

Regigigas used Drain Punch!
Suicune had its energy drained!
Regigigas restored some HP using Shell Bell!
Suicune used Surf!

Regigigas used Thunderpunch!
It's super effective!
Regigigas restored some HP using Shell Bell!
Suicune used Surf!

Regigigas used Rock Polish!
Regigigas' Speed sharply rose!
Suicune is paralyzed, it can't move!

Regigigas used Thunderpunch!
A critical hit!
It's super effective!
Regigigas restored some HP using Shell Bell!
Suicune used Surf!
Regigigas finally got its act together!

Regigigas used Drain Punch!
The foe's Suicune had its energy drained!
Regigigas restored some HP using Shell Bell!
The foe's Suicune is paralyzed, it can't move!

Regigigas used Thunderpunch!
It's super effective!
Regigigas restored some HP using Shell Bell!
The foe's Suicune fainted!

Socialite Jen sent out Lv50 Regice!
Pointed stones dug into the foe!

Regigigas used Drain Punch!
It's super effective!
The foe's Regice had its energy drained!
Regigigas restored some HP using Shell Bell!
The foe's Regice used Ice Beam!
Regigigas was frozen solid!
The foe's Regice restored some HP with its Leftovers!

Regigigas is frozen solid!
Regice used Ice Beam!
Regigigas fainted!
The foe's Regice restored some HP with its Leftovers!

Go! Lv50 Garchomp!

Garchomp used Dragon Claw!
The foe's Regice used Ice Beam!
It's super effective!
Garchomp fainted!



Lol, I got freeze haxed


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Fucking freeze hax.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, atleast you don't end up missing twice with Blizzard and once with Surf, thus ending up losing a battle far into the rounds with the opponent having 1 HP left and a Sandstorm up.


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

KYOGREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Fucking freeze hax.



I know. I would have rampaged too if Regigigas hadn't gotten frozen 

Is it coincidence that my Regigigas got frozen, on the turn that it _had_ to happen for my opponent to win, when that was the only way the opponent could win?



Golbez said:


> Well, atleast you don't end up missing twice with Blizzard and once with Surf, thus ending up losing a battle far into the rounds with the opponent having 1 HP left and a Sandstorm up.



Wow that sucks  Something like that happened to me with my Noctowl and Gliscor 

Air Slash 95% accuracy mind you...

Noctowl used Air Slash!
Noctowl's attack missed!
The foe's Carvahna used Swagger!
Noctowl's Atk sharply rose!
Noctowl became confused!

Noctowl is confused!
It hurt itself in its confusion!
Carvahna used Bite!

Noctowl is confused!
It hurt itself in its confusion!
The foe's Carvahna used Scary Face!
Noctowl's Speed harshly fell!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl flinched!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl flinched!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl flinched!
Noctowl's Petaya Berry increased its Sp.Atk!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl fainted!


And also 

The foe's Pikachu used Thunderpunch!
Critical hit!
It's super effective!
Noctowl fainted!

Go! Gliscor!
Gliscor used Swords Dance!
Gliscor's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Pikachu used Double Team!
Pikachu's evasiveness rose!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

The foe's Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake
It's super effective!
The foe's Pikachu fainted!



Fucking lucky AIs. Why aren't they capable of using skill?


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Man that sucks. 

Hey Justin, have you made a effective Registeel? 
I love Registeel, but dont know how to use it for OU teams.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

You want a Registeel that can work without support then? 

I haven't tried this one yet, but it could work...

Registeel
Careful
@ Leftovers
208 HP / 64 Atk / 236 SpD
~Curse
~Iron Head
~Rest
~Sleep Talk

I have a Sp.Atk based one as well. I just can't find it


----------



## Golbez (Mar 8, 2010)

Goddammit, Battle Frontier.


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

It's best to support Registeel? How?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Goddammit, Battle Frontier.



I know  I won those two matches, but still. My poor Noctowl. I trained it to be OU worthy too 

Noctowl used Hypnosis!
The foe's Glalie fell asleep!
The foe's Glalie is fast asleep!

Noctowl used Agility!
Noctowl's Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Glalie is fast asleep!

Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Glalie woke up!
The foe's Glalie used Payback!

Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Glalie used Payback!

The foe's Glalie used Ice Shard!
It's super effective!
Noctowl's Petaya Berry raised its Sp.Atk!
_"Sweep tiem!"_
Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Glalie fainted!

The foe sent out Froslass!

Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Froslass hung on with its Focus Band!
_"FUUUUUUCK!"_
The foe's Froslass used Crunch!
Noctowl fainted!

The foe's weak! Get 'em Gliscor!

The foe's Froslass used Ice Fang!
_"Noooooo!"_
It's super effective!
Gliscor used Aerial Ace!
_"Yesssssss!"_
The foe's Froslass hung on with its Focus Band!
_"FUCK. YOU."_

*power switch*


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It's best to support Registeel? How?



Get the opponent paralyzed or something. Registeel can be hard to use against the wrong typing


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm changing my team now 


Levitate
Bold
@ Choice Scarf
208 HP / 252 Def / 16 SpD / 32 Spe
~Trick
~Thunder Wave
~Stealth Rock
~Memento


Speed Boost
Bold
@ Leftovers
252 HP / 252 Def / 4 SpD
~Protect
~Substitute
~Swords Dance
~Baton Pass


Slow Start
Adamant
@ Shell Bell
156 HP / 252 Atk / 100 Def
~Crush Grip
~Substitute
~Drain Punch
~Thunderpunch


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Would Regigigas be bumped up to OU if it didnt have that ability?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Would Regigigas be bumped up to OU if it didnt have that ability?



Regigigas is an Uber, actually  I mean check out those base stats:





But with Slow Start, it's base Atk is more like 53 and its base Speed 33 for 5 turns  Once that wears off though, it's a beast. It OHKO'd a Probopass with Drain Punch.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Which I why I asked for one with Magic Guard.



Does that mean it can't be frozen? 

Fucking Regice


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

GUYS. WATCH THIS. :ho


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

> 3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread "Well, that was *Onix-pected!*"


This thread title reminds me of the puns they used to make with pokemon names when they named the episode title in the anime.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

A Regigigas with Scrappy could get rid of its useless ability while spamming Crush Grip like no tomorrow


----------



## Red (Mar 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Unfortunately, they still kinda do.
> 
> 
> But now they've got puns of Pokemon terminology as well.


The puns were cute when I was a kid, but now not so much


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to get it on with my Zetsu pimp


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'm going to get it on with my Zetsu pimp


Thanks for warming up my slime slugma egg.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Thanks for warming up my slime slugma egg.



It was fun sitting on it hurr(I warmed it like a bird would zaru).

My Zetsu is already level 36 gar


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it Snorunt!


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I have about 95 TM26. I just don't have Wi-Fi


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys should warm my eggs and feed my Pokes  (*cough* Zayne! *cough*) I saw you fed and warmed them Killer Zylos Wolf, so I shall now return the favor


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I have tm 26 and wi-fi


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You guys should warm my eggs and feed my Pokes  (*cough* Zayne! *cough*) I saw you fed and warmed them Killer Zylos Wolf, so I shall now return the favor



hurr


I'm going to always warm and feed yours zaru


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have tm 26 and wi-fi



Oh goodie.  But can we trade tomorrow? I can't be bothered at the moment.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> hurr
> 
> 
> I'm going to always warm and feed yours zaru



I'll always do the same  and I already did for you today a few mins ago 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Oh goodie.  But can we trade tomorrow? I can't be bothered at the moment.



Yes we can


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry mang  At least Kiri can trade with you 



~Zaxxon~ said:


> I Hear We Got An Evolution



Entei at your own risk!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 8, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Entei at your own risk!



I actually intended to name this thread that if I had won, since it was the 3rd Convo thread.


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen the episode

it squirtled all over!

?


*Spoiler*: __ 



:ho


----------



## Velocity (Mar 8, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh shit. :ho



Well, it IS the most awesome ability evar. 

A Regigigas using a Life Orb'd Double Edge with the Magic Guard ability gets absolutely no recoil whatsoever but gets STAB and an extra 30% damage thrown on top.

It'd oneshot a Blissey with max IVs and EVs in HP and Defense after just a single Curse, if I'm right. And it'd 3HKO a Skarmony in the same situation, I believe, while receiving no downside for it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

So what the fuck is that egg of mine with the red and white? I thought it was a Chimchar but...the egg is common geg


I know the other three :zetushurr


----------



## Golbez (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought it was Chimchar at first too. 

It's Ponyta.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by Cyclist Karissa!
Cyclist Karissa sent out Chatot!
Go! Uxie!

Uxie used Trick!
Uxie swapped items with the foe!
Uxie received one Yache Berry!
The foe's Chatot received one Choice Scarf!
The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Uxie fell asleep!

The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Uxie is already asleep!
Uxie is fast asleep!

The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Uxie is already asleep!
Uxie is fast asleep!

The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Uxie is already asleep!
Uxie is fast asleep!

The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Uxie is already asleep!
Uxie is fast asleep!

The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Uxie is already asleep!
Uxie woke up!
Uxie used Thunder Wave!
The foe's Chatot was paralyzed! It may be unable to move!

Uxie used Stealth Rock!
Pointed stones were scattered around the opponent!
The foe's Chatot used Sing!
The attack of the foe's Chatot missed!

Uxie used Memento!
The foe's Chatot's Atk harshly fell!
The foe's Chatot's Sp.Atk harshly fell!
Uxie fainted!
The foe's Chatot is paralyzed! It can't move!

Go! Regigigas!
Regigigas can't seem to get it going because of its Slow Start!

Regigigas used Rock Polish!
Regigigas' Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Chatot is paralyzed! It can't move!

Regigigas used Rock Polish!
Regigigas' Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Chatot is paralyzed! It can't move!

Regigigas used Rock Polish!
Regigigas' Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Regigigas fell asleep!

Regigigas is fast asleep!
The foe's Chatot used Sing!
The attack of the foe's Chatot missed!

Regigigas is fast asleep!
The foe's Chatot used Sing!
Regigigas is already asleep!
Regigigas finally got its act together!

Regigigas is fast asleep!
The foe's Chatot is Paralyzed! It can't move!

Regigigas is fast asleep!
The foe's Chatot is Paralyzed! It can't move!

Regigigas woke up!
Regigigas used Crush Grip!
The foe's Chatot fainted!

Cyclist Karissa sent out Qwilfish!
Pointed stones dug into the foe's Qwilfish!

Regigigas used Crush Grip!
The foe's Qwilfish fainted!

Cyclist Karissa sent out Mothim!
Pointed stones dug into the foe's Mothim!

Regigigas used Thunderpunch!
It's super effective!
The foe's Mothim fainted!

Player defeated Cyclist Karissa!




God that feels good


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

You know, I hit 2k. I was supposed to make this thread


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I thought it was Chimchar at first too.
> 
> It's Ponyta.



Damn. Now I really wish it was a Chimchar cry


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I actually intended to name this thread that if I had won, since it was the 3rd Convo thread.



Seriously? 

The puns are funnier since they're satirical of already existing titles. When the animators name the episodes, they're trying to be funny


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

My egg needs 1exp more to hatch lmao. What a troll.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

The Poochyena?  I would warm it again if I could, but alas, I cannot ;<


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't wait for slime slugma to hatch.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I will click yours if you click mine first 

Edit: I clicked all four, you better return the favor


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

My Poochyena hatched hurr


My Poochyena and Houndour need to get it on more often and quicker, I still need like 20 more of their offspring to get the achievement argh


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I only have one achievement so far


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys. Look what Alice found 



Awesome


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2010)

That Raichu should kill Pikachu.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I only have one achievement so far



If you go to the lab and click the picture you will be redirected to that person's team. Interact with all her pokemon and you will get the achievement "What's Up Doc". I just got it like an hour ago lmao.



Jυstin said:


> Hey guys. Look what Alice found
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome



I saw it before. I wish I saw a real life Raichu -(


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't wait for my Yanma and Gible to hatch hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Zylos is obsessed.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Well no shit zaru


You can tell by my obsesstion with Zetsu that I have an obessive personality argh


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, will do 

Yanma?  You should totally breed me one one day


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

You can't trade Pokemon though can you?  
That's the one thing I never figured out how to do.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

No you can't trade Pokemon.

The closest you get it adopting an egg from someone in the shelter. I got my Yanma egg from there actually zaru


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

The site is down? argh


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a Minun and I think an Absol pek and I meant you can tell me when you put it in the shelter and then I'd stealthily grab it 

Yes, the site is down ;< Sima said they are updating and the last time they did it it took a day


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I got a Minun and I think an Absol pek and I meant you can tell me when you put it in the shelter and then I'd stealthily grab it
> 
> Yes, the site is down ;< Sima said they are updating and the last time they did it it took a day



Absol? Those are rare I think. I'm not sure if I saw any rare eggs hmm

I want one though.


You could always just get one from the shelter without my help, I doubt I will ever breed it. Not until I start working on getting all the pokemon and I need another Yanma, but I would keep it then lmao


A day isn't that bad, hopefully that's the longest it would take. I want to hatch my fucking eggs, they are probably ready cry


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you guys organize your PC boxes? I seperate them by type.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I know, I want to hatch mine too ;<

The Shelter is where I found my supposed Absol. I didn't see any Yanma, but I suppose I'll grab one eventually 

Yea, I organize them in the games and on GPX. I haven't named them all yet though, I can do that later


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Do you guys organize your PC boxes? I seperate them by type.



Of course. I'm obessive rember zaru.

I do it by the number. 1-24, 25-48, etc...


Then I will do Unown box


Form box

Noveailty box

That's on the site though. In the games I do 1-30, 31-60, etc... I have a few more spaces left where I put my different forms in, then the last box is Unown.


hurr


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I know, I want to hatch mine too ;<
> 
> The Shelter is where I found my supposed Absol. I didn't see any Yanma, but I suppose I'll grab one eventually
> 
> Yea, I organize them in the games and on GPX. I haven't named them all yet though, I can do that later



I hope the site is up soon. I wonder what they are doing hmm


You can adopt 5 pokemon a day from the shelter, or maybe 6(one of thoses). It's pretty much random what eggs and pokemon will be there. It's actually a good place to find rare pokemon eggs. I found Spirtomb, Gible, Bagon, some starters. I want a legdenary though quite


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Got any novelties yet? :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

No -(


They are just as rare as legendaries aren't they?


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Sort of. I saw a Ho-Oh in the shelter this morning. Missed it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Sort of. I saw a Ho-Oh in the shelter this morning. Missed it.



lmao


I wish I could of got it -(


I want Girantia more though hurr


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw a Treecko in there, but I couldn't grab it at the moment


----------



## Kek (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a Dracowymsy in the Shelter a few days ago.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

A what?


----------



## Kek (Mar 8, 2010)

A novelty Pokemon


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh  I wish the site would hurry up and get back up. I wanna get my eggs warmed


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm torn between replaying Fire Red or Diamond before I get SS at the end of the week.



Diamond is pretty good, but you should play Fire Red ^.^

Does anyone have a Japanese copy of Heart Gold? I do, pretty fun. Although I haven't gotten to play it much 'cause my little brother broke the screen and we had to return it to get fixed >.>



> Oh  I wish the site would hurry up and get back up. I wanna get my eggs warmed


The site is down? :amazed

EDIT:
Wah! What happened to my eggs?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

The site is still down? argh


Something big and cool better come from this pek


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> The site is still down? argh
> 
> 
> Something big and cool better come from this pek



Oh, they are updating?


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmm, seems like my new boyfriend has a bunch of Pokemon games... Firered, Ruby and Emerald.


I got him to give them to me and now I'm gonna mass play them all  


Except Ruby... I heared it's pretty similiar to Emerald.

I played Yellow so Firered should be interesting, even though I will miss my Pikachu 

Never played 3rd Gen yet... I skipped that. It should be fun!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

It is. You can dive and I thought that was like the coolest thing about 3rd gen


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Mio said:


> Hmm, seems like my new boyfriend has a bunch of Pokemon games... Firered, Ruby and Emerald.
> 
> 
> I got him to give them to me and now I'm gonna mass play them all
> ...



3rd gen is almost as good as the first.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I still think I like 2nd gen most  but they were all great.

Also, I love your sig Emma pek Totodile is so adorable


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Poke'ball
Lv100 - Levitate
Bold
@ Choice Scarf
----
HP: 343
Atk: 167
Def: 394
SpA: 186
SpD: 300
Spe: 234
----
~Trick
~Thunder Wave
~Stealth Rock
~Memento


Poke'ball
Lv100 - Speed Boost
Bold
@ BrightPowder
----
HP: 321
Atk: 194
Def: 207
SpA: 136
SpD: 142
Spe: 356
----
~Substitute
~Protect
~Swords Dance
~Baton Pass


Poke'ball
Lv100 - Slow Start
Adamant
@ Leftovers
---
HP: 401
Atk: 460
Def: 256
SpA: 176
SpD: 280
Spe: 236
---
~Crush Grip
~Substitute
~Drain Punch
~Thunderpunch


It felt _so_ good to take on the Tower Tycoon and put him in his place


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I need the Regis on Platinum so I can get Regigas  anyone know where/how to get them?


----------



## Kek (Mar 8, 2010)

GPX+ is back up


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's Regirock  

I cheater for my Regigigas though. My actual one sucks. Poor nature and IVs


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I still think I like 2nd gen most  but they were all great.
> 
> Also, I love your sig Emma pek Totodile is so adorable



Thank you. My sister made it along with a Bulbasaur set and a Pikachu one. But I lost the Pika one


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 8, 2010)

As far as GPX+ is concerned, they changed the codes, so now they don't work as they used to, you need to use the new codes.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay! GPX is back up! pek Click my eggs and feed my Pokemon you guys!  I have two more eggs other than in my sig. I think one might be an Absol basing from the looks of it 

Thanks Justin


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> As far as GPX+ is concerned, they changed the codes, so now they don't work as they used to, you need to use the new codes.



Seriously?  I suppose I'll get those new codes then and I'll warm your eggs/feed your Pokemon while I'm at it


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd warm and feed your Pokemon, but I don't see any Kiri.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 8, 2010)

I totally forgot about Gardevoir's versatility, I'm in awe again


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I'd warm and feed your Pokemon, but I don't see any Kiri.



You should be able to see them now  I also have two more eggs


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You should be able to see them now  I also have two more eggs



Done and done. I warmed up the others too.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

And I fed and warmed all of yours


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> And I fed and warmed all of yours



Aww! Thanks 

I finally got a Bulbasaur. And what's better than that, its a female. In the actual games, I never once got a female. Now I have one ^.^


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Guys! My slime slugma is almost ready to hatch! Warm 
it up! Get your friends to warm it up! Go go go go!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

I always reset til I get a female in the games  I like to breed without Dittos  

(Also, I'll feed and warm yours everyday so long as you return the favor :3)


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Sure thing!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 8, 2010)

THE BEST BULBASAUR EVER!!!


(read his description...)


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

LOLOL. 

_It's time for the Vancor TV show, brought to you by Happy Jerky, now with 10% more Slowpoke tails!

*Theme song plays*
DO DO DO, DO DO DO! DO DO DO, DO DO DO! DUN DUN!

HE'S VANCOR THE INVINCIBLE! THE GREATEST BULBA-SAUR! HE CAN TAKE ON ANY GAR-CHOMP THAT STEPS FOOT IN HIS WAY!

Vancor! That Nuclear Missile is about to destroy that maternity ward! You have to do something!

VANCOR, THE INVINCIBLE! WITH ALL HIS STRENGTH AND MIGHT! VINE WHIP! RAZOR LEAF! SOLARBEAM! AND HE WILL WIN THE FIGHT!!!!

Just don't all him cute, or you'll get a vine whip across the face... Seriously, don't do it..._

Wow dude. XD Read my Snover's description.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> THE BEST BULBASAUR EVER!!!
> 
> 
> (read his description...)



*Is mega, mega jealous*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

My Houndour and Nidoran male are so close to hatching


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2010)

Patience Kiri.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> LOLOL.
> 
> _It's time for the Vancor TV show, brought to you by Happy Jerky, now with 10% more Slowpoke tails!
> 
> ...



YES WE CAN X ∞


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 8, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Patience Kiri.



Oh hush, you begged me to ask random peeps to click your single egg.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Woah I just found a missingNo egg.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Woah I just found a missingNo egg.



Did it have dots on it?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

Since it's midnight, will you guys click and feed my stuff again?  I'll do it for you in the morning, I gotta go  Bye!


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Did it have dots on it?


Its in my signature.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Since it's midnight, will you guys click and feed my stuff again?  I'll do it for you in the morning, I gotta go  Bye!



Done it already.


I have THREE Missingno... Two I hatched myself and one I found in the shelter...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Since it's midnight, will you guys click and feed my stuff again?  I'll do it for you in the morning, I gotta go  Bye!



Did it


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

I have two now. First one from shelter. Second I found randomly.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have two now. First one from shelter. Second I found randomly.



I'm feeding and warming yours again now.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Did the same for you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Did the same for you.



Thank you so much, Sarutobi


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2010)

Put Cotton away in the walker, put Mirr and Shriri in the PC, took out Spez and Cotton Candy, obtained Torchic egg from Shelter. Hopefully, I'll get a male this time...


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

I hate when I don't get the gender I want on certain Pokemon.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I hate when I don't get the gender I want on certain Pokemon.



Wasn't that issue solved when you got Pokesav?


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

We're talking about GPX+. :ho


----------



## Shiron (Mar 9, 2010)

What some people will think of...
[YOUTUBE]EoQiVUPT6mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow. That's creative.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

The site is back up hurr


Time to get a fucking legendary gar


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2010)

Shiron said:


> What some people will think of...
> [YOUTUBE]EoQiVUPT6mA[/YOUTUBE]



Now we just need to find a phonograph.

I've got a better idea. Tape it securely to a car tire and go for a cruise.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 9, 2010)

Oi, Asuma, how much time do you stalk the shelters anyway? You seem to be getting quite alot of novelties.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2010)

After 200:30 hours on Plt I've got my first lvl100 Poke.

Soon I'll have 5 more.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Oi, Asuma, how much time do you stalk the shelters anyway? You seem to be getting quite alot of novelties.


Oh hush you.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2010)

I stalk the shelters and I get shit. I find a novelty, BAM! Someone gets it. I was lucky with my Shellderboy and the Easter Buneary...


----------



## Cochise (Mar 9, 2010)

Shiron said:


> What some people will think of...
> [YOUTUBE]EoQiVUPT6mA[/YOUTUBE]



Mad genius.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I stalk the shelters and I get shit. I find a novelty, BAM! Someone gets it. I was lucky with my Shellderboy and the Easter Buneary...


I really want a shellderboy. That's my favorite novelty next to MissingNo.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Dunsparce - Serene Grace
Bold / Calm
@ Leftovers
240 HP / 68 Def/Sp.Def / 200 Spe
~Agility
~Charge Beam
~Rest
~Snore

Dunsparce - Serene Grace
Bold / Calm
@ Leftovers
240 HP / 136 Def/Sp.Def / 132 SpA
~Thunder Wave / Glare
~Charge Beam
~Rest
~Snore

Could work


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Took up my Dunsparce challenge eh Justin? :ho

Now make something on slime slugma. :ho

...Oh wait.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 9, 2010)

So, when will Gen 5 pokemon start getting leaked? Predictions, go.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Took up my Dunsparce challenge eh Justin? :ho
> 
> Now make something on slime slugma. :ho
> 
> ...Oh wait.



I'm just not sure of weather to go with Agillity or Thunder Wave 

Thunder Wave doesn't need any Speed to pull off, but it won't work on Ground types and Dunsparce would need to keep doing it over and over


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2010)

I just found another Corruption Orb. What am I supposed to do with two of them?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> The fuck does that do?



Apparently...

Certain eggs are affected by it. When you use it, the egg is transformed  and all of the maturity it currently has is erased, (it keeps all of  its stats, though) and it 'starts off' with 0 maturity again. The eggs  that can be corrupted are Lugia, Groudon, Dialga, and Bidofo.

I don't exactly get the point of it, though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Apparently...
> 
> Certain eggs are affected by it. When you use it, the egg is transformed  and all of the maturity it currently has is erased, (it keeps all of  its stats, though) and it 'starts off' with 0 maturity again. The eggs  that can be corrupted are Lugia, Groudon, Dialga, and Bidofo.
> 
> I don't exactly get the point of it, though.



To get Shadow Lugia, Fake Groudon, Primal Dialga, and Zombidofo. More novelties.

If you have an extra Corruption Orb Death-Kun simply wait until you get a one of the above pokemon (Groudon is being distributed soon) or sell the orb for some points.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking about using this team for the Battle Tower. What do you think? 


Bold
@ Choice Scarf
208 HP / 252 Def / 16 SpD / 32 Spe
~Trick
~Thunder Wave
~Stealth Rock
~Memento


Jolly
@ Leftovers
48 HP / 208 Atk / 252 Spe
~Protect
~Swords Dance
~Substitute
~Dragon Claw


Modest
@ Petaya Berry
4 HP / 252 SpA / 84 SpD / 168 Spe
~Substitute
~Agility
~Rain Dance
~Surf


----------



## Cochise (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm still curious to know when you guys think we'll start seeing 5th generation pokemon leak out. I don't follow any of it well enough to know, or guess.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 9, 2010)

I think you should get rid of Stealth Rock. Not like the Battle Tower switches as often as we do.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I think you should get rid of Stealth Rock. Not like the Battle Tower switches as often as we do.



It's for Shedinja actually. I have no way to fight against it if it comes out 

Plus, it keeps those damn Focus Sash Latias from screwing me up


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Yay! I got a Nidoran


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Gible hatched hurr


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

It sucks when you get an egg that looks rare, it turns out to be rare and a little later it turns out you actually have that pokemon...geg


That shit is going to happen to me with a Tarous egg. Sad thing is I got Tarous in the shelter as a pokemon and I got his egg(I think right after too lmao) in the shelter too, all in one day. Wasted one of my adpotion for nothing pek, I should have just took that Miltank egg, atless then I would have Tarou and Miltank and eventually get the achievement for making them fuck hurr




But no. cry


----------



## Kek (Mar 9, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I'm still curious to know when you guys think we'll start seeing 5th generation pokemon leak out. I don't follow any of it well enough to know, or guess.



Probably not till later.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh snap, Kek. You have a Pidgey? 
Awesomeness!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Alright so when I go to someone's profile above their pokemon on the left is "Open all Pokémon in new windows." So I think "Ok that should make clicking easier". I click it and only their first pokemon shows up in a new window.

How is that all of their pokemon? geg


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Alright so when I go to someone's profile above their pokemon on the left is "Open all Pok?mon in new windows." So I think "Ok that should make clicking easier". I click it and only their first pokemon shows up in a new window.
> 
> How is that all of their pokemon? geg



When I check people's profiles, I can see all their Pokemon


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

The foe sent out Lv50 Togekiss!
Go! Lv50 Uxie!

Uxie used Trick!
Uxied switched items with its foe!
Uxie received Leftovers!
The foe's Togekiss received Choice Scarf!
The foe's Togekiss used Double Team!
The foe's Togekiss' evasiveness rose!

Uxie used Thunder Wave!
The foe's Togekiss is paralyzed! It may be unable to move!
The foe's Togekiss used Double Team!
The foe's Togekiss' evasiveness rose!

Uxie used Stealth Rock!
Pointed stones hovered around your foe's team!
The foe's Togekiss is paralyzed! It can't move!

Uxied used Memento!
Uxie's attack missed!
Uxie fainted!
The foe's Togekiss used Double Team!
The foe's Togekiss' evasiveness rose!

Go! Lv50 Empoleon!

Empoleon used Substitute!
Empoleon created a Substitute!
The foe's Togekiss used Double Team!
The foe's Togekiss' evasiveness rose!

Empoleon used Agility!
Empoleon's Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Togekiss used Double Team!
The foe's Togekiss' evasiveness rose!

Empoleon used Agility!
Empoleon's Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Togekiss used Double Team!
The foe's Togekiss' evasiveness rose!

Empoleon used Agility!
Empoleon's Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Togekiss is paralyzed! It can't move!

Empoleon used Rain Dance!
It started to rain!
The foe's Togekiss used Double Team!
The foe's Togekiss' evasiveness won't go any higher!
Rain continues to fall!

Empoleon used Surf!
A critical hit!
The foe's Togekiss fainted!
Rain continues to fall!

The foe sent out Lv50 Ambipom!

Empoleon used Surf!
*A critical hit!*
The foe's Ambipom fainted!
Rain continues to fall!

The foe sent out Lv50 Victreebel!

Empoleon used Surf!
*A CRITICAL HIT!*
It's not very effective...
The foe's Vicreebel fainted!


Doesn't feel so good when it happens to you, huh Battle Tower?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> When I check people's profiles, I can see all their Pokemon



I'm not talking about that though lmao. I can see all their Pokemon on their profile but there is a button that says "Open all Pok?mon in new windows." wouldn't that mean it will open all of the Pokemon that user has in there own window? Or am I thinking the wrong thing lmao


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'm not talking about that though lmao. I can see all their Pokemon on their profile but there is a button that says "Open all Pok?mon in new windows." wouldn't that mean it will open all of the Pokemon that user has in there own window? Or am I thinking the wrong thing lmao



Oh, I don't really know. I haven't really checked everything out yet.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2010)

Battle Tower is so unfair


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh, I don't really know. I haven't really checked everything out yet.



geg...

Thanks anyways hurr




My Stunky evovled hurr

I can't wait for my Yanmega awesome


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

I just lost to a team that was perfectly constructed to counter mine


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

The foe sent out Heracross!
Go! Uxie!

Uxie used Trick!
Uxie swapped items with the foe!
Uxie received Coba Berry!
The foe's Heracross received Choice Scarf!
The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
It's super effective!

The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
It's super effective!
Uxie fainted!

Go! Garchomp!

Garchomp used Protect!
Garchomp protected itself!
The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
Garchomp protected itself!

The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
Garchomp used Substitute!
Garchomp created a Substitute!

Garchomp used Protect!
Garchomp protected itself!
The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
Garchomp protected itself!

The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
The substitute took the damage for Garchomp!
Garchomp's substitute faded!
Garchomp used Dragon Claw!

Garchomp used Protect!
Garchomp protected itself!
The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
Garchomp protected itself!

Garchomp used Protect!
Garchomp protected itself!
The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
Garchomp protected itself!

The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
Garchomp fainted!

Go! Empoleon!

The foe's Heracross used Megahorn!
It's not very effective...
Empoleon used Agility!
Empoleon's Speed sharply rose!

Empoleon used Substitute!
Empoleon created a substitute!
Empoleon's Petaya Berry raised its Sp.Atk!
The foe's Heracross used Struggle!
The foe's Heracross is hit with recoil!
The foe's Heracross fainted!

The foe sent out Infernape!

Empoleon used Surf!
It's super effective!
The foe's Infernape fainted!

The foe sent out Toxicroak!

Empoleon used Surf!
The foe's Toxicroak's Dry Skin makes Surf useless!
The foe's Toxicroak used Focus Blast!
The substitute took the damage for Empoleon!
Empoleon's substitute faded!
It's super effective!

Empoleon used Rain Dance!
It started to rain!
The foe's Toxicroak used Focus Blast!
The attack of the foe's Toxicroak missed!
Rain continues to fall!

Ryuhou forfeit the match!


And Megahorn didn't miss once


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> geg...
> 
> Thanks anyways hurr
> 
> ...



It's so you don't have to go to everyone's profiles and click the "Open all Pok?mon in new windows."

An easy way to get to all the pokemon that you have yet to click without having to go to their profiles...

Fire stone and Dusk Stone... I barely get items and I found two in one day... Not bad.


----------



## Kek (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh snap, Kek. You have a Pidgey?
> Awesomeness!



Yup.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys  warmed all your eggs as promised  other than Kek's. I need to add Kek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's so you don't have to go to everyone's profiles and click the "Open all Pok?mon in new windows."
> 
> An easy way to get to all the pokemon that you have yet to click without having to go to their profiles...
> 
> Fire stone and Dusk Stone... I barely get items and I found two in one day... Not bad.



Oh...it sounds useless to me -(


I got three stones in one day I think...it pissed me off, I wanted better items pek




*Kiri Amane said:


> Hey guys  warmed all your eggs as promised  other than Kek's. I need to add Kek



Got any new pokemon? hurr


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Kiri you have another achievement that you unlocked.



> Newbie Breeder Breed your first Pokemon egg. 1/1  Not yet unlocked



hurr


I like to stalk ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

I unlocked that a while back  and I warmed Kek's and added him  I really want that Absol to hatch...it said rare...I'm pretty certain that's what it is now :33


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I unlocked that a while back  and I warmed Kek's and added him  I really want that Absol to hatch...it said rare...I'm pretty certain that's what it is now :33



But...it says it's not unlocked argh


Are you sure you're not just thinking of another one? zaru


The site never lies quite.


I really don't think that's Absol. The description doesn't fit Absol.


----------



## Kek (Mar 9, 2010)

The grey one is indeed Absol. I hatched one recently. 

And I added yalls too


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd ask you guys to click my stuff, but I don't wanna link them in my sig, so I'll just post the link to my profile.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Death. What are the odds of 10 Megahorn's hitting in a row? Not too bad, but likely?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Hey Death. What are the odds of 10 Megahorn's hitting in a row? Not too bad, but likely?



It doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> The grey one is indeed Absol. I hatched one recently.
> 
> And I added yalls too



But I thought Absol had a black thingy not a dark blue hmm.

I wish I had one cry



Death-kun said:


> I'd ask you guys to click my stuff, but I don't wanna link them in my sig, so I'll just post the link to my profile.



Did it hurr


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It doesn't seem likely.



Part II

I didn't get haxed, but if that's not a team counter, I don't know what one is


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Part II
> 
> I didn't get haxed, but if that's not a team counter, I don't know what one is



Holy shit.  That was just horrible luck, the Hax Tower caught on to you.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Well they will hatch sooner or later...but I'm tired of waiting, someone tell me what the fuck they will be argh


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well they will hatch sooner or later...but I'm tired of waiting, someone tell me what the fuck they will be argh



Looks like some Poison type. The left one is a Dratini


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Looks like some Poison type. The left one is a Dratini



Ah, Dratini makes perfect sense lmao


So that means I only need Lavitar to have all 4 of them gar.


The other one is some kind of bug it says, although it could have poison as it's second type. It's a common pokemon too...who the fuck could that possibly be? FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I saw someone with the purple one that said it was Venonat 

I got my Minun and Absol in my sig now


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh yah...Venonat...geg

Probably is that one.


Now I really want it to hatch so I can get a better pokemon pek


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Venonat's a Bug... and it's Poison...

That's it! 

Maybe I should try a Linoone in the Battle Tower


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

I wanna give away my Remoraid egg, but it won't let me ;< Will you guys click it so it'll hatch and I can box it?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I wanna give away my Remoraid egg, but it won't let me ;< Will you guys click it so it'll hatch and I can box it?



I clicked it.


You still have an achievement you can get 100points from geg


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

I unlocked Newbie Breeder, tis all.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Loading amusement...​
I love this image


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I unlocked Newbie Breeder, tis all.



It's better then nothing hmpf



Jυstin said:


> Loading amusement...​
> I love this image



It wont stop loading. I want my amusement argh...ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

I was just stating  and I gots an Elekid egg


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

quite. I clicked it hurr


I hope not all the achiements are only worth 100points, that's nothing.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

Okays :Eeveehurr



There they are. The ones that aren't in my sig


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

pek Copycat hurr


Too bad I can't click them again argh


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

:Mewtwoawesome


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

argh


Zetsu is not impress pek


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe, but Mewtwo is :Mewtwothreesome


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Justin, if its possible to get on MSN, i wanna show u something. i wont keep u long.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> pek Copycat hurr
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't click them again argh



I actually have an Eevee hurr and awesome on msn  no joke


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Maybe, but Mewtwo is :Mewtwothreesome



LOS




Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey Justin, if its possible to get on MSN, i wanna show u something. i wont keep u long.



hehee


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I actually have an Eevee hurr and awesome on msn  no joke



geg...-(...cry. I want my Zetsu smilies pek


----------



## Kek (Mar 9, 2010)

Real men use real emoticons.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a Zetmen quite

Zetmen > men zaru


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

lmao. You're Asuma smiles fail zaru


Sad thing is, you have an Asuma smile...I don't have a Zetsu one, just an icon pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

Kek said:


> Real men use real emoticons.



I'm a woman and I use hurr 

I have a friend who might be able to make you some zetsu-emotes :33


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I'm a woman and I use hurr
> 
> I have a friend who might be able to make you some zetsu-emotes :33



awesome


Hopefully the site will take them hurr...probably wont pek.




Zayne how much points did you get for your badge?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Zetsu? The guy from Naruto? Him, right?


I'm sure there are lots of emots lying around of him ^,^


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2010)

Just pre-ordered the official strategy guide as well for HG & SS.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Altron said:


> Just pre-ordered the official strategy guide as well for HG & SS.



They have strategy guides already made? :amazed


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> They have strategy guides already made? :amazed


It is being released the exact time HG & SS is released. I paid for the pre-order in full so that I can just go in and pick up HG & SS along with the strategy guide without worrying about paying.


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> Hopefully the site will take them hurr...probably wont pek.
> ...


I don't think you get any points for the badge. I believe you 
have to get them all for that region to get points. ;argh


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Zetsu? The guy from Naruto? Him, right?
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of emots lying around of him ^,^



You're joking right? geg


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I don't think you get any points for the badge. I believe you
> have to get them all for that region to get points. ;argh



geg...or maybe they are just for bragging. The site said you don't get points for everything. But I was sure badges gave you points -(


Hopefully you get points for getting them all then, that should be alot of points too pekgun


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

zylos can u get on MSN?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I can...but I don't want to hurr

Too busy obessing over Pokemon geg


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 9, 2010)

I gotta go soon  Click mah eggs 

And I'll return the favor as always <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> You're joking right? geg


About?

I don't really watch/read Naruto anymore, and it's been a long time. Isn't that him?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I gotta go soon  Click mah eggs
> 
> And I'll return the favor as always <3



Will do hurr

I can do it in like 43 mins actually zaru



Emma Bradley said:


> About?
> 
> I don't really watch/read Naruto anymore, and it's been a long time. Isn't that him?



geg


argh


Look at my sig and avy...nuf said pek


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh, I did get it right then. He just doesn't have the green spike things. Or is it because I didn't really know who he was?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

geg


I don't know what to think anymore -(


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Hey Justin, if its possible to get on MSN, i wanna show u something. i wont keep u long.



Ew! That's just sick man! That's just sick!


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

You know what I meant.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

I got Focus Band haxed by a Camerupt with my Garchomp. I knew I should have Subtected when I had the chance 

Oh well. Good thing it didn't pack a punch


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

So I guess thats a no? Whatever.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

The Colbert Report...

So many Pringles...

Gonna cum 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You know what I meant.



I'm hoping I don't


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> The Colbert Report...
> 
> So many Pringles...
> 
> ...



You watch Colbert?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You watch Colbert?



Colbert and Stewart. Unlike some fans though, I don't fantasize about them in a gay relationship


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Colbert and Stewart. Unlike some fans though, I don't fantasize about them in a gay relationship



I don't either. 
I'm watching it now, actually :d


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I don't either.
> I'm watching it now, actually :d



Me too. No one makes me wanna watch the news or annoy people like him pek

Well, I always liked annoying people. But I never used to touch the news with a 10ft pole tied to a midget with a 5ft pole


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

....... :/


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Tarous egg hatched geg...still wish I had a better egg pek


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ....... :/



You know you like Colbert too  Who do you think I meant when I said about the fantasizing


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Zylos hatched a Taruos.
Zylos screams bullshit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Me too. No one makes me wanna watch the news or annoy people like him pek
> 
> Well, I always liked annoying people. But I never used to touch the news with a 10ft pole tied to a midget with a 5ft pole



I like his jokes the most, very funny 

----

Anyone wanna warm up my Squirtle egg?


----------



## Undead (Mar 9, 2010)

Only if you warm up my Lileep egg.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Zylos hatched a Taruos.
> Zylos screams bullshit.



Zylos offs himself.


The end.


-(


Now the site is down for a little bit, just when I was interacting with pokemon pek


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Only if you warm up my Lileep egg.



Done and done


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Warmed as well.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2010)

Every time I read about you warming each others' eggs, it's like watching you all jack each other off 



Emma Bradley said:


> I like his jokes the most, very funny
> 
> ----
> 
> Anyone wanna warm up my Squirtle egg?



I need to find out who writes his lines  We might be related 

/Jewishjoke


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Bahaha I got sick so I'm still here  Warm my Absol, it's so close! .....and the others too 

Emma, I'm naming pokes after peeps and my Minun was a girl so I named her Emma after you


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> *Every time I read about you warming each others' eggs, it's like watching you all jack each other off *



Warm my eggs and feed my Pokemon?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I warmed you're stuff Kiri hurr


It's a new day now so I can do anything I want...until I reach the limit in 10mins zaru


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

There's a limit?  Please warm my Absol while I'm still on and can hatch it  if it's a boy, I'll name it after you :33 and warm your stuff along with everyone elses after I get home from school of course


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Warm my eggs and feed my Pokemon?



Women are the ones who warm the eggs. Guys can only fertilize them


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> There's a limit?  Please warm my Absol while I'm still on and can hatch it  if it's a boy, I'll name it after you :33 and warm your stuff along with everyone elses after I get home from school of course



Of course there's a limit lmao


In one day you are allowed:
Warm an egg once(Can't warm the same egg more then once in the same day)

Feed a Pokemon once(Can't feed the same Pokemon more then once in the same day)

6 Adpotion from the shelter(There is a shop item that allows you 4 more but I'm not sure if that's a one time use or if it happens forever)

Dress up 10 pokemon




That's all I know.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, I knew that  and I got all of yours and Emma's clicked as of now


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

hurr



I am trying to find a legendary in the shelter...where the fuck are they? argh


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol @ my team in my sig.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I see what you did there ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got an Absol hurr...without the need of an egg awesome


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

It's better to get eggs. The eggs get recorded in the pokedex, plus goes towards your hatching count.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I can always breed, which goes to my breeding count ho.


Where is Ditto when you need it ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

...A piece of me just feel off...


I just saw a Manphany or Phinoe in the shelter but was too late to get it. I'm sure it was Manphany since it had two of those...things.


cry


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a manaphy egg.
This is a Phione egg.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

It wasn't an egg, it was the actual thing geg...cry

There was a bunch of fully evovled pokemon too.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh. Yeah I saw that. I was able to get 
Scizor and Relicanth. Relicanth is rare.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I saw Phione's egg a few times actually geg

I think I say Relicanth's egg before too.


I have no idea why it happened but it was random. I got a chimchar though, will help with the achievemnts hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

A outburst of rarer Pokemon happen 
here and there for some reason.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

So much shit going on...makes my mouth water drool


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got Phione egg pimp


It's not a fullfledge ledgenary...but it's the closest there is next to the real deal.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Phione are pretty common.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

It says rare though so hmpf


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

I see it in the shelter a lot though. 
Let's put it this way...It's the most common rare.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen more common rares quite.


Really the only rare rare pokmeon are the legendaries and novealitys zaru


They added more achievements argh


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

They did?  -Checks-


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Yah. They are actually more easy I would say. They have the badges of course which it a bitch pek.


I bought the Shelter Pass, is that only good for one day or can you use it forever?


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

I dont have one, but im sure it lasts forever.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Well that's good. It's only because the Poke Rader is only good for one use geg, and it costed me alot -(


The pass gives you 4 more pokemon you can get from the shelter, plus you can have a total of 5 of them, so that's 20 more pokemon from there gar


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

How are you making so much money?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

I instantly got the 40 Poison Types and 65 Water types, lol. 

Though, for some reason, I'm missing the Dragon Type one. Guess I'll need a Lati@s or Dialga/Palkia/Giratina for that.

I already have Rayq too, so that means there's only 13 non-legendary Dragon Types.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

New Asuma avatar. pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Oi, people. If you have over 6500 clicks, keep a party slot open tomorrow. You may get a Groudon.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a little over 3000. *Sigh*


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Pff, and you clicked half of that in one day, didn't you? You slack.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm going to ignore you now and enjoy a smoke.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

You can never ignore me. I am the one who taught you EVERYTHIIIING!


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

!??!?!?!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Now go get those last 3000+ clicks. It's very possible, so do it!


----------



## Kek (Mar 10, 2010)

Do Big Pearls do anything, or should I just sell it?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Items like that are under valuable items. They don't do anything, so go ahead and sell them.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I miss the days where I went to sleep and woke up to find that my eggs and pokemon have leveled up alot...now nothing happens -(


Atless my Dratine is almost hatching.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Back in the day, my pokemon seemed to have gained 30 levels a day. 

Now, leveling seems to be taking much longer, though it may just be me.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Two days ago I had a level 8 Carvinve(Named Zetsu of course), and a bunch of eggs that were around stage 1 or 2 of hatching. I slept, woke up, went on the site, Zetsu was in the 30s and all my eggs hatched.


Now...I maybe got 1/4 of the way to the next stage for everything geg



My poor Pokemon and eggs cry


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

i can level up my first pokemon like 40 levels in just one day.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> i can level up my first pokemon like 40 levels in just one day.


Well aren't you special?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 10, 2010)

I can level up all my pokemon to level 100 thanks to my infinite stack of rare candies.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I can level up all my pokemon to level 100 thanks to my infinite stack of rare candies.


Your Pokemon don't get as strong though compared to EV training.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Yawn         .


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

What the hell happened to Asuma, Asuma?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Hell yeah, I finally made it through all the hardest Zero Isle Dungeons in Explorers of Sky.

Now to go visit Arceus. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yawn         .



Death-kun made Jυstin drowsy!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Death-kun made Jυstin drowsy!



I was expecting this reply.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-Kun, I believe you told me that Smoochum was the best one to complete those dungeons with. But I used other ones. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I was expecting this reply.



...

Jυstin's Insomnia prevents sleep!

:ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Death-Kun, I believe you told me that Smoochum was the best one to complete those dungeons with. But I used other ones. :ho



Smoochum is the easiest to do it with, it's entirely possible to do it with other Pokemon though. 



Jυstin said:


> ...
> 
> Jυstin's Insomnia prevents sleep!
> 
> :ho



Justin's Insomnia kept him up for weeks on end! Justin fainted from exhaustion! 

:ho


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

I went with Typhlosion and Luxray, my starters, for North, Palkia for East, Mewtwo for West, Typhlosion alone for Center and Mew for South.

I think I'll take Destiny Tower with Mew too since that little runt can learn every damn TM there is. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Justin's Insomnia kept him up for weeks on end! Justin fainted from exhaustion!
> 
> :ho



Did they publish the story of my life already? 

They never even had me sign a contract


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Hay guys, like my new Asuma ava?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

No                      .


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

...Thanks.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

It makes you look dead... Yes.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Golbez, check out my pimp Omanyte.  Its name is Gary.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

There you go again, wasting money on dress up items.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

I had those items already.  
You gotta admit, Gary looks .


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Time to do Pokestuff hurr


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

SARUTOBI!! WHY DOES YOUR INTERACTIONS PAGE ONLY SHOW 2 INTERACTIONS TODAY?

You son of foolish fools.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

I-I-I CAN EXPLAIN!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

I TOLD YOU, THAT YOU SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN THOSE CLICKS SO THAT YOU COULD HAVE A CHANCE OF GETTING GROUDON TOMORROW!

If I get one, I'm so rubbing it in your face.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to try and spam my interactions so I have a chance at a legendary, or the mystery gift hurr


I have like 1,500 or so. It's too bad the achieveiments are for only one day and not overall. 1,500 interactions in one day is hard but the others...How the fuck can you do it argh


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you install snaplinkz Zylos?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

I asked myself that some time ago. Getting the Master Achievement took me most of a Saturday, but atleast I had plenty of Dragonball Kai to catch up to, hah.

Anyway, if you need faster clicking, just look for one of the guides on the forums.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I should revive team note


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Did you install snaplinkz Zylos?



No. But I did the next best thing to it. I have to press Ctrl+click, then I just click a bunch of pokemon. I feed/warm them. Then I press Ctrl+W to close the tab and go to the next. It's not as fast as with snaplinkz but it's good enough.




Golbez said:


> I asked myself that some time ago. Getting the Master Achievement took me most of a Saturday, but atleast I had plenty of Dragonball Kai to catch up to, hah.
> 
> Anyway, if you need faster clicking, just look for one of the guides on the forums.



Yah all I really need is one full day to myself without distractions and I can probably get 3/4 of them, atless 2.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys :33 My Absol hatched pek and what is this talk of Groudon?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Only for those with 6500 total clicks and above. 

Look at the March Event topic and you'll see a few legendaries that you can get if you have the right total clicks.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Hey guys :33 My Absol hatched pek and what is this talk of Groudon?



The 11th-16th will be the days where Legendaries will be given out to like 800 random people. You have to meet the requirements though. Just click and read the link-


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Bah. Damn requirements


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

WHATS THE FUCKING MYSTERY ONE.

I HAVE TO KNOW.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

My Phione hatched hurr


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll have to feed it then


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> WHATS THE FUCKING MYSTERY ONE.
> 
> I HAVE TO KNOW.



Contrary to popular belief, it is actually a mystery.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

My thing is glitched.

Every time I feed a pokemon a berry it doesn't register it and lets me do it again.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I need to add you two and warm your eggs/feed your pokes everyday  so long as the favor is returned that is


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

So many Eevees argh


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

What's wrong with Eevees?  and I think your egg is ready to be hatched


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

Everyone and their dog has a fucking eevee.

makes me rage.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What's wrong with Eevees?  and I think your egg is ready to be hatched



Eevees are alright, nothing against them it's just...there are so many argh


My eggs and pokemon are getting exp fast now hmm

I got three new achievements hurr


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Eevee is second on the most breeded page. 

"Goes to check"


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have an Eevee on GPX


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Should be easy to fetch one.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I think Eevee is second on the most breeded page.
> 
> "Goes to check"



What?! argh

It's not first ho



Seriously, it wouldn't be surprising if it was one of the most breeded pokemon.


I'm in no rush to hunt one down though.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

ohaisupgaiz?

My Omanyte is boss.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, according to the stats, there are currently most Eevee eggs hanging around.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm I'm in the mood for an Eevee omlet ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Zayne, will you please start feeding my pokes and warming my eggs? I do it for you everyday


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Click my Winter Vulpix egg.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Click my Winter Vulpix egg.


WTF. YOU GOT THAT? HOW?!  I want a crystal Onix.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I want Girantia cry


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

There are my eggs. Click them all :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I clicked what I could


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> WTF. YOU GOT THAT? HOW?!  I want a crystal Onix.



I stalked the shelter lol. I ended up missing two Squirtle Clone eggs, a Charmander Clone egg, an Easter Buneary egg, a Shellderboy egg, a Crystal Onix egg, two Slime Slugma eggs and a Valentacool egg before I got this Winter Vulpix egg. 

Though I already have a Crystal Onix. :ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I need to stalk the shelter once all my eggs hatch


----------



## Cochise (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun, do you know what I want? :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I know I want you to feed my Pokemon and click my eggs  and what do you want? :33


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got a Helix Fossil.


First Noveality gar


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Death-kun, do you know what I want? :33



I don't think so. D:


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

Please


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got a Dratini 

I already warmed your eggs Scorp A Derp


----------



## Cochise (Mar 10, 2010)

Umbreon. :3


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

A wild ancient Kabutops appeared! 

In my signature.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

I want to warm up your pokemangs but it's not letting me 

EDIT: HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS GETTING THESE THINGS? THATS NOT EVEN A REAL POKEMON. WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

I never did get how Dark and Psychic pokemon were both weak against Bug types.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I want to warm up your pokemangs but it's not letting me
> 
> EDIT: HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS GETTING THESE THINGS? THATS NOT EVEN A REAL POKEMON. WHAT THE FUCK?


Ancient Kabutops is real. 
Just really really really old.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Dratini and my other eggs


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

I still want Girantia geg...


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I still want Girantia geg...


Do you like my Skeletops?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

lol, Zayne turned his Missingno into it's Kabutops Fossil form.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Do you like my Skeletops?



Do you like my fosslie egg? hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> lol, Zayne turned his Missingno into it's Kabutops Fossil form.


Shhh. 


Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Do you like my fosslie egg? hurr


Yay a Omanyte.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Shhh.
> Yay a Omanyte.



I'd link you to my Ghost Missingno, my Aerodactyl Fossil Missingno and my Kabutops Fossil Missingno, but that might be gloating a bit.


----------



## Kek (Mar 10, 2010)

Aw man, that's a fossil egg?? I saw it in the Shelter but i didn't think it was anything special.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I'd link you to my Ghost Missingno, my Aerodactyl Fossil Missingno and my Kabutops Fossil Missingno, but that might be gloating a bit.


I have another MissingNo sitting in the PC.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have another MissingNo sitting in the PC.



So do I. 

I'd have another normal Missingno, but I exchanged it in the December Secret Santa for a Crystal Onix.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

WTF? You can trade??


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> WTF? You can trade??



It was for a Secret Santa.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh.  Well on the gtpx+ forums, theres the 
trading station. I never figured that out.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Kek said:


> Aw man, that's a fossil egg?? I saw it in the Shelter but i didn't think it was anything special.



Yah I think I actually seen my fossil egg in the shelter a few times and also thought the same.

Wish I got it back then so I could sell my egg for 5000points cry


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems to me that your eggs (to everyone) keeps changing. o.O
It's messing with my head >.<

Anyway, warmed up your eggs everyone. ^.^

Cool Pokemon by the way, Sarutobi. I always loved the ancient Pokemon.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Yah I think I actually seen my fossil egg in the shelter a few times and also thought the same.
> 
> Wish I got it back then so I could sell my egg for 5000points cry


You can sell eggs...?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You can sell eggs...?



Well the fossil you can sell, not the actual egg lmao

But I wanted a noveality and I knew the fossils where just that.


I wanted the 5000points though -(


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well the fossil you can sell, not the actual egg lmao
> 
> But I wanted a noveality and I knew the fossils where just that.
> 
> ...



How do you get fossils? Do you gotta buy `em?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish for a fossil.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> How do you get fossils? Do you gotta buy `em?



From the Underground. 


You probably could buy them but you would need to by the storage key first. That allows you access to the backroom of the shop where you can buy stuff people have sold.


But it comes from the Underground first.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Underground?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

How long have you've been on the site?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I gots 4 eggs  one a click away from hatching, the other 3 no where close 
.............
Click them please  I'll post them here in a sec.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> How long have you've been on the site?


 Two days...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Fear it. Or click it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fear it. Or click it.



Wow! I've never see that before :amazed


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny how this thread has been nothing but click whoring/GPX+ discussions


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fear it. Or click it.


Click mine first. 

You're right Mio. We need to make a seperate thread for it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

We could discuss Pokemon games. 

Like HeartGold.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys, I made a official thread for discussing gpxplus. Let's try to keep 
the convo thread clean from it and keep the discussion of it in that thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Wow! I've never see that before :amazed



It's a Winter Vulpix. :3



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> You're right Mio. We need to make a seperate thread for it.



Really bad idea. GPX+ discussion is nothing but spam about clicking each others eggs. It hardly warrants it's own thread. It's spam discussion that belongs in a convo thread that will be deleted.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh really? Shit, I already made the thread. Well, if Kira or some 
other mod feels the thread needs to be deleted, I don't mind.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Oh really? Shit, I already made the thread. Well, if Kira or some
> other mod feels the thread needs to be deleted, I don't mind.



Well, it doesn't seem like intelligent discussion or relevant discussion at all in my opinion. :< I mean, we post more lengthy stuff in this convo thread than the stuff we say about GPX+, and this convo thread gets deleted every time it hits 2000 posts.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's a Winter Vulpix. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Really bad idea. GPX+ discussion is nothing but spam about clicking each others eggs. It hardly warrants it's own thread. It's spam discussion that belongs in a convo thread that will be deleted.



I agree with pet x3 and speaking of GPX+...



Click please!  and let me know if you got new ones that I might not have clicked earlier


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Well, it doesn't seem like intelligent discussion or relevant discussion at all in my opinion. :< I mean, we post more lengthy stuff in this convo thread than the stuff we say about GPX+, and this convo thread gets deleted every time it hits 2000 posts.


You're right. Sorry.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2010)

oops, sorrry Asume for getting you in trouble. 

Also I must say it's pretty fun playing 3 different pokemon games at once. 

I loved Torchic and I was pretty angry when it evolved into that ugly rooster chicken thing... should have expected it. Also it's an other Fire/Fighting-type? Why did they have to make a Chimchar clone? 

(Firered, Emerald & Diamond for those wonderin')


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Mio said:


> (Firered, Emerald & Diamond for those wonderin')


Oooh, you have Firered? That's so weird, that's the exact amount of English pokemon games I have, not counting the Japanese version of HeartGold I got.

Which is your starter in Red?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

Mio said:


> oops, sorrry Asume for getting you in trouble.
> 
> Also I must say it's pretty fun playing 3 different pokemon games at once.
> 
> ...



It is pretty fun  and think of it this way, at least Combusken evolves into Blaziken :33 I like Blaziken


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2010)

Blaziken 

I have one on my Diamond. It's so epic, even as a Combusken


----------



## Kek (Mar 10, 2010)

MissingNo, Easter Buneary and another Novelty pokemon in the Shelter. 

All picked up before I could. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUU-


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 10, 2010)

I just saw a Sabeleye Kek, hurry!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2010)

I barely see novelties...

HELL I barely see Turtwig!


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

OSHIT, IT'S JUSTIN! 

Kill him with fire...blast!


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

My Surf makes all your Fire Blast useless :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

My fire blows through your water and still burns you. 

ME = LVL 100

YOU = LVL 1


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a Lv1 who hung on with Focus Sash and now I hit you with Endeavor 

And then I finish you with Quick Attack


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

OPLZ.

You're out of your league!


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

You're just saying that cause a Lv1 beat your Lv100 :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Lies are not welcome here sir.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Lv100 Magmar vs Lv1 Rattata

Magmar used Flamethrower! (1%)
Rattata hung on with Focus Sash!
Rattata used Endeavor! (1%)

Rattata used Quick Attack! (0%)
Magmar fainted!


Not so high and mighty now :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

...OH WTF. That can actually beat it. 


MAGMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing can beat the mighty Lv1 F.E.A.R. Rattatta 

Except maybe Will-O-Wisp and Leftovers, or just Leftovers


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Wait...Who the fuck puts a focus sash on a Rattata?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone who knows what FEAR is :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

You're so full of **** Justin.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

*FEAR*

*F*ocus Sash *E*ndeavor Quick *A*ttack *R*attata


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

You outsmarted me!


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Behold its almighty powah! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPdwIpvsv-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

It's useless against ghosts.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

It's not too hard to counter, but only if you know what you're up against 

Ghosts, priority attacks, Knock Off, Sandstream, Snow Warning, Stealth Rock, Spikes, flinch, poison, burn, Trick, Fire Spin, Clamp, Magma Storm, Wrap, Bind, Sand Tomb, Whirlpool, and many other things can beat it


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah I see...

Oh Justin, see the egg in my signature? It's a Charmander clone 
egg. Just like the Charizard clone from the first movie. pek


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Do they have a pink Butterfree or a golden Sudowoodo?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

Really now, how many novelties are you gonna get? 

You say you want Legendaries, but you seem to get alot of those instead.


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Do they have a pink Butterfree or a golden Sudowoodo?


Not sure. 



Golbez said:


> Really now, how many novelties are you gonna get?
> 
> You say you want Legendaries, but you seem to get alot of those instead.


I DO want legendaries, but I keep stumbling on novelties.  I still don't have a single legendary.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

If you evolve all of them, you should already be able to get the 8 novelties achievement atleast. Not that it gives anything other than the mark.


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Lets see... I have...

1 Zergoose
2 MissingNo
1 Clone Charmander
1 Slime Slugma
1 Easter Buneary


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

Get all 4 MissingNO forms (including the original), Charizard, Magcargo and Lopunny and you'll have 12.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

I got two achievements just now hurr

I'm glad my pokemon got exp when I was sleeping hurr


I have 2 pokemon at level 100 now, soon my Lucario will be too.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

I have 35 level 100's and 7 more on the way. :ho


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oooh, you have Firered? That's so weird, that's the exact amount of English pokemon games I have, not counting the Japanese version of HeartGold I got.
> 
> Which is your starter in Red?


I have a Charmander, love fire-types. :33



Combusken evolves into Blaziken you guys say? A Blazing hen? 

gonna google that.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

I noticed how you called Torchic a Chimchar clone a few pages back. 

You do realize it's the other way around, yes?

Also, Blaziken is the most awesome starter of them all. :ho


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I noticed how you called Torchic a Chimchar clone a few pages back.
> 
> You do realize it's the other way around, yes?
> 
> Also, Blaziken is the most awesome starter of them all. :ho


Well yeah... technically Chimchar is the clone... but i met him first so he gets the point for originality from me. 


Also Blaziken gives me a Barbie meets red Chicken vibe. 


*Spoiler*: _proofz_ 



*+* *=*


----------



## valerian (Mar 11, 2010)

Blaziken is awesome, though I don't like it's first two forms. 

But I like Treecko and it's evolutions better pek


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2010)

guys. give one of them novelties.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 11, 2010)

Staraptor Jesus


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> guys. give one of them novelties.


You can have my green egg. It has a lame novelty in it.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

That's the novelty based on the sites admin. Oh, and that egg you have, I'm the one who made that possible. :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> That's the novelty based on the sites admin. Oh, and that egg you have, I'm the one who made that possible. :ho


You made it possible? Huh? 

Either way, the novelty in the egg is lame.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

Look at the one it was bred by, nub.


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

OH WHAT THE F... 

I'm not raising a Pokemon bred by you.  
It will spend a eternity in the PC.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

Too bad, but you might as well atleast hatch it. :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

I have no choice. Is there a way to get rid of unhatched eggs?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

Wait. To get rid of anything just wait and you'll be able to. 12 hours from when you got it, I believe.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by PI Carlos!
PI Carlos sent out Lv56 Seaking!
Go! Lv50 Blaziken!

Blaziken used Endure!
Blaziken braced itself!
The foe's Seaking used Horn Drill! (1%)
Blaziken endured the hit!

Blaziken used Reversal! (0%)
The foe's Seaking fainted!

PI Carlos sent out Lv57 Seaking!

Blaziken used Reversal! (0%)
The foe's Seaking fainted!
Blaziken grew to Lv51! (2%)

PI Carlos sent out Lv58 Seaking!

Blaziken used Endure!
Blazkien braced itself!
The foe's Seaking used Horn Drill! (1%)
Blaziken endured the hit!

Blaziken used Reversal! (0%)
The foe's Seaking fainted!

Player defeated PI Carlos! 




:manly


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

Endure works against One-Hit KO moves?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

I just grabbed a Shellderboy egg and a Dracowymsy egg from the shelter.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2010)

Damn, that Wymsy wasn't from me.

And you're really showing off, aren't you?

Having 5 novelties on your page. :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just grabbed a Shellderboy egg and a Dracowymsy egg from the shelter.


ARE YOU F***IN SERIOUS!? 
Shellderboy is my most wanted novelty. 
I saw one once in the shelter but missed it.  
Damn you Jason!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Damn, that Wymsy wasn't from me.
> 
> And you're really showing off, aren't you?
> 
> Having 5 novelties on your page. :ho



It's not showing off too bad.  I'd keep looking for more, but I want a space left so I can possibly get Groudon from today's event. Then I can corrupt it. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ARE YOU F***IN SERIOUS!?
> Shellderboy is my most wanted novelty.
> I saw one once in the shelter but missed it.
> Damn you Jason!



I'm sorry.


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

It's ok. 

Just jealous, that's all.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Endure works against One-Hit KO moves?



I was more surprised about the fact that it hit twice 

Then again, it had hit my Magnezone 5 times in a row before I decided to switch tactics


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It's ok.
> 
> Just jealous, that's all.



I like that Charmander Clone of yours.


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

I do too, but I wanted a male, not female. 
I wish we could trade. I'd offer you the clone for the shellder.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Eggs eggs eggs eggs eggs eggs.


I wonder if Pokemon eggs taste good hmm


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Pokemon eggs, sunny side up :Mewtwodruul


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay, I've clicked everyone's eggs  so return the favor please :33

And I dunno. They'd vary on taste depending on what Pokemon it was


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Kiri, you got the hang of snaplinks right?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, yes I did. You gonna click me back?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Got more eggs awesome


I thought I had a Torchic egg but...it was Charmander...and I already have one geg


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

What's Pokesav?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What's Pokesav?



It's a program where you can idiot virtually everything in the Pokemon save file.

I only use it to get the mystery gift cards for the even Pokes that I can't get. But you can create a Poke with any ability, nature, stats, max EV's and IV's in all slots, any attacks etc.

It's a very powerful tool and you can make some interesting things in it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I guess I'll stay out of your loop, then.



What game?

Pokemon Platinum....

Or are you talking about the other stuff they're talking about? I think that's a website game called Shoddy. Don't know much about it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> It's a program where you can idiot virtually everything in the Pokemon save file.
> 
> I only use it to get the mystery gift cards for the even Pokes that I can't get. But you can create a Poke with any ability, nature, stats, max EV's and IV's in all slots, any attacks etc.
> 
> It's a very powerful tool and you can make some interesting things in it.



So you have to download it to your game or something?

Doesn't sound like something I would want, cheating is bad hurr


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I guess I'll stay out of your loop, then.



It's gpxplus.


You get eggs, hatch them, level them up, get achiements. There's not battling eachother though.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

They are distributing the event eggs now. The site is down  I was mass clicking


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> They are distributing the event eggs now. The site is down  I was mass clicking



It's too bad we don't have enough clicks to get the egg argh


I'm working on achieviments at the moment. Going to get a few pokemon for the badges and that will give me the achivement of having 8 level 100 pokemon.

I'll have enough points for another Shelter pass, so hopefully tommorw I can buy one so I can get 14 pokemon from the shelter hurr


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea, too bad we don't  but I do have these :33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2010)

Azumarril breeding... They don't seem to be getting it on...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

Awww, something went wrong with the event script, so Wymsy has to wait for one of two other people to get on so they can fix it. Then the event can be distributed. :<

Anyway, both Shellderboy and Dracowymsy are about 2000 maturity away from hatching, so I'll go back to clicking before the event script is ran.


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Shellder boy...


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Zylos and Kiri, how many total clicks do you have? I'm close to 4000.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

I wonder... Drunkenwhale, do you have to hatch an egg first before the Pokemon can be corrupted or can you corrupt the egg itself?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

I dunno, I'd have to check. Plus, I haven't had my account long at all, so probably not much.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2010)

About time Buoyancy and Ziri!



Death-kun said:


> I wonder... Drunkenwhale, do you have to hatch an egg first before the Pokemon can be corrupted or can you corrupt the egg itself?



You corrupt the egg itself. It doesn't work if it hatched.

Hence all those that say "don't tell me to hatch my egg I'm waiting for a corruption orb."

You apply it to the egg, downfall is all maturity gained is wasted.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

So it'll definitely be better to corrupt the Groudon egg immediately. That is if I get it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah the scripts are broken and Wymsy has to wait...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Zylos and Kiri, how many total clicks do you have? I'm close to 4000.



2669.

I plan on getting atless 3500 on one of my days off so I can get two of the acheievements. I might even get 7250.

I doubt I will get 12500, I would need to be up 24 hours and be on the site all day without a break at all geg


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

My current GPX+ roster:


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

Your charmander is so cool, Sarutobi! :<


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2010)

GPX still wont let me click things


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> GPX still wont let me click things



Maybe they IP banned you? :amazed


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2010)

but i can still do everything except click on pokemangs


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

You should ask on the official forums ^,^


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

I got my Groudon egg. Fuck yes.

Time to corrupt this little egg.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope when I wake up tommorw my pokemon will all be level 100 hurr


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got 3 starter eggs...I really want them to hatch lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I got my Groudon egg. Fuck yes.
> 
> Time to corrupt this little egg.



You found it in the shelter? :amazed


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You found it in the shelter? :amazed



Nope, it was from the event. 



Strange though, the egg sprite won't update to the Fake Groudon egg sprite, even though it shows it as the Fake Groudon egg in my party.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I've got 3 starter eggs...I really want them to hatch lol



I only need 2 more starters(Torchi and Treecko) then I would have all 12.


Just in case you don't know, once you have all 3 starters in their gen you unlock an achievement that's worth 200 points. Also if you have Koffing, Ekans, and Meowth in your party you unlock another achievement for 200 points. I only need the 3rd gen one now.



Emma Bradley said:


> You found it in the shelter? :amazed



I'm pretty sure he/she got it from the event.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Nope, it was from the event.



If that the novelty Groudon from the movie?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> If that the novelty Groudon from the movie?



Yup. quite


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> If that the novelty Groudon from the movie?



Yep. 

This is what it'll look like when it hatches:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yep.
> 
> This is what it'll look like when it hatches:



Fap fap fap

hurr


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Liquid Ooze
Lonely
@ Big Root
252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpA / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
~Dragon Dance / Swords Dance
~Drain Punch
~Earthquake
~Giga Drain

:ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh Zylos. 



Jυstin said:


> Liquid Ooze
> Lonely
> @ Big Root
> 252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpA / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
> ...



Such perfection.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe Ingrain would be better 

If only Pokesav could generate sprites


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I only need 2 more starters(Torchi and Treecko) then I would have all 12.
> 
> 
> Just in case you don't know, once you have all 3 starters in their gen you unlock an achievement that's worth 200 points. Also if you have Koffing, Ekans, and Meowth in your party you unlock another achievement for 200 points. I only need the 3rd gen one now.
> ...



I have all of the 2nd gen along with Torchic, Charmander, and Bulbasaur  The Torchic egg is in my sig if you need to see it  and my Chikorita, Cyndaquil, and Bulbasaur are unhatched.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yep.
> 
> This is what it'll look like when it hatches:



That is sick looking! :amazed


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Maybe Ingrain would be better
> 
> If only Pokesav could generate sprites



I would make Fake Groudon in an instant if Pokesav could do that. 



Emma Bradley said:


> That is sick looking! :amazed



I was waiting for a long time for something to use a Corruption Orb on. D:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Oh Zylos.



Oh Death-kun. hoho



*Kiri Amane said:


> I have all of the 2nd gen along with Torchic, Charmander, and Bulbasaur  The Torchic egg is in my sig if you need to see it  and my Chikorita, Cyndaquil, and Bulbasaur are unhatched.



You can get Professor Elm Achiement then. 

I thought I had Torchic's egg before but it was Charmander and I already had Charmander so I was a little pissed geg


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll breed it and let you know exactly when I dump the eggs in the shelter  but I need help hatching it first.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I'll breed it and let you know exactly when I dump the eggs in the shelter  but I need help hatching it first.



I can't get any shelter pokemon right now, used all my 10 adoptions already.

I will probably find one tommorw zaru


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I would make Fake Groudon in an instant if Pokesav could do that.



There are programs that can do that. I've seen Primal Dialga and Shadow Lugia on youtube 


Pure Power
Adamant
@ Life Orb
252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
~Fake Out
~ExtremeSpeed
~Shadow Sneak
~Mach Punch

:ho


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I would make Fake Groudon in an instant if Pokesav could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for a long time for something to use a Corruption Orb on. D:



You've must have been looking for a long time


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Where the fuck did Primal Dialga even come from?

I know where fake Groundon and Shadow Lugia came from but the Dialga...no idea geg


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I can't get any shelter pokemon right now, used all my 10 adoptions already.
> 
> I will probably find one tommorw zaru



I didn't mean tonight, it hasn't even hatched yet


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I didn't mean tonight, it hasn't even hatched yet



Well...geg


I didn't mean tonight either hmpf




I probably wont get much eggs anytime soon. I'm going to be leveling up gym leader pokemon to get badge achievements, and 100 level acheivements. 



I predict I will have 10 more achivements by the end of this month.

I'll list the ones I think I will get (I'm bored might aswell do something interesting zaru).


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright, by the end of this month, the achievements I say I will get are:
1)Newbie Clicker(100% certain of this) 
2)Novice Clicker(100% certain of this)
3)Expert Clicker(80% certain on this)
4)Novice Hatcher(100%)
5)Novice Trainer(100%)
6)Expert Trainer(75%)
7)Newbie Feeder(75%)
8)Deceitful Metapod(100%)
9)Fashion Expert(100%)
10)Professor Birch(100%)
11)Lucky(55%)
12)Open-Hearted(100%)
13)Enough Already(60%)
14)IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!(50%)


quite


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

What do you have to do to get the last 4?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> What do you have to do to get the last 4?



Lucky-Get a Pokemon from an event.

Open-Hearted-Adopt 100 Pokemon from the Shelter.

Enough Already-Fill an entire box with one couple's offspring.

IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!-Have OVER NINE THOUSAND!! steps in the Pok?Walker. Must be unlocked before withdrawing the Pok?mon.


----------



## Undead (Mar 11, 2010)

Zylos is beyond obsessed now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 11, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Lucky-Get a Pokemon from an event.
> 
> Open-Hearted-Adopt 100 Pokemon from the Shelter.
> 
> ...



Okay  I just unlocked the first clicking one. Tis why I haven't been talking much  I need my Cyndaquil to hatch. Then I can get the Elm one


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Who needs their eggs warmed or Pokemon fed before I head to sleep? I got da flu and am very tired ^.^


*Spoiler*: _Don't click me if you only like Pokemon_ 




Have you guys heard of the DigimonBattle game? It's finally in English


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd like mine warmed :33 but I gotta go now  Bye guys.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I'd like mine warmed :33 but I gotta go now  Bye guys.



Done and done


----------



## Altron (Mar 12, 2010)

Just three days till release and I can pick HG & SS along with the Strategy guide.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Altron said:


> Just three days till release and I can pick HG & SS along with the Strategy guide.



Darn it! I was trying not to remember that so I wouldn't be thinking about it all night 

I'm gonna pick Gold, it was my favorite despite Crystal have more features and a cooler egg you get from the Professor.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm so excited!



Me too! The only thing I'm gonna cheat into the game is Bulbasaur ^.^


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm gonna use Pokesav and start out with a level 5 Magby.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm still wondering whether I want to start out with a team of my own choosing - through cheats, or just pick up stuff as I go along.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd like to start out with one of my favorite Pokes at the beginning 
of the game and play through the game until the end normally.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

My party is gonna feel empty without Blaziken, but that does give me access to a new Fire Type. 
Luckily, getting Jumpluff should be cake.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Gonna transfer over your Pokes from DPP?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

Impossible. My... methods... Don't support that. :ho

I'm a cheapskate and speed-o-holic after all. :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

...Oh right.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, hey, Mystery Counter has gone into overload. Multiple new 100's, here I come.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Yah mystery counter is finally here hurr.


My pokemon in my party are all level 50, only 50 more levels hurr


It's too bad there wasn't a shelter pass in the shop today, I could have bought one with the 25% sale cry


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

What does the mystery counter do?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

When it goes haywire, which is usually around 1-1,5 million, you get 3 bonuses:

1: All shop items are 25% cheaper.
2: Bigger chance of randomly finding items.
3: All point and maturity gains are increased by 50%.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

sounds good man.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2010)

Your pokemon are bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

My pokemon are awesome.

Yours are shit.

Shit up my ass.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> My pokemon are awesome.
> 
> Yours are shit.
> 
> Shit up my ass.


Your Pokemon are worse than shit.


...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay, Mystery Counter. My Fake Groudon egg will definitely hatch today then.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Jason, look my charmeleon clone evolved.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Charizard Clone looks awesome.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

I nicknamed it "Chartwo".


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish I had a special colored Charizard. :/


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2010)

Dammit, I spoiled myself from anything Pokemon related. 


Now my Diamond playthrough is ruined.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriousface. Holy shit.

Discuss ways to make this work. Go.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuuuu, this Destiny Tower is way more insane than I thought.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2010)

So is bashful a good nature for a Chikorita?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

What does a Torchic egg look like geg


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

It's red, orange and yellow and you should be able to make out its beak.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. Doesn't look it's in the shelter right now. Or Treecko.

I need them.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Thanks. Doesn't look it's in the shelter right now. Or Treecko.
> 
> I need them.



You have a Treeko egg in your sig.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

And that isn't a Torchic next to it. It's orange on the top and you can see a beak. You should have just looked at my egg yesterday when I told you to


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

That's a Magby egg next to the Treeko egg dude.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah Saru. You got a Clone Charizard?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

I know I have Treecko now. I didn't have it when I posted what I posted though. I got it like right after that.

And I know I don't have a Torchic egg either.

I know I have a Magby egg aswell. Although the other two I don't know.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

My bad, mr know it all.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

well shit


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, since you don't know what one looks like (you missed one in the shelter by the way), here's a Torchic egg.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Ah Saru. You got a Clone Charizard?


Yessir.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Well, since you don't know what one looks like (you missed one in the shelter by the way), here's a Torchic egg.



Well I can't acess the shelter right now since I can't adopt anymore, maybe if the shop was selling a shelter pass I would have 4 more pokemon to adopt but no they had to sell other things that I don't want pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

My rotten egg has hatched, and my other rotten egg has almost hatched too. :ho


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yessir.



Wish I could get something like that


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

If I didn't know better, I'd guess that Saru stalks the shelter 24/7, which is also why he NEVER GETS ANY CLICKS DONE.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

I sorry  I'll warm your eggs  it pisses me off. He begs me to feed his stuff and never returms the favor  and he made this thread when I got 2k


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

i used to click a lot


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd guess that Saru stalks the shelter 24/7, which is also why he NEVER GETS ANY CLICKS DONE.


LIES. ALL LIES!


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

It would make sense.

I blame you for my lack of awesome novelties Saru.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2010)

Taking another break from Pokemon.

Brb in a month or so.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

NO JUSTIN. DONT LEAVE US.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It would make sense.
> 
> I blame you for my lack of awesome novelties Saru.


Not my problem you're a slowpoke. 


Jυstin said:


> Taking another break from Pokemon.
> 
> Brb in a month or so.


What?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope I can get enough clicks before the event is over. I have until Tuseday to get enough clicks. I should be able to do it...hopefully geg


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

I dunno if I wanna try or not  All I wanted was a Groudon. What were the other Pokemon again?


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I dunno if I wanna try or not  All I wanted was a Groudon. What were the other Pokemon again?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm just sitting, waiting, wishing...


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

What?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Taking another break from Pokemon.
> 
> Brb in a month or so.



That's not a brb Justin. 

Don't go... ;<


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What?



Lyrics to a Jack Johnson song.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

sounds like shit.

srsly.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

I want my pokemon to get to level 100 already pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Feed my Pokemon and warm my eggs if you haven't already  I've already clicked you all today


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Zylos, I found a blue orb, which is used to summon Kyogre. Hopefully I can get it.  Last time I found a rainbow wing, I failed at grabbing the Ho-oh.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Zylos, I found a blue orb, which is used to summon Kyogre. Hopefully I can get it.  Last time I found a rainbow wing, I failed at grabbing the Ho-oh.



geg


I'm going to steal it ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck your Kyogre, Fake Groudon will smash it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

What's the egg look like? Is it blue?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What's the egg look like? Is it blue?



It looks like Groudon's egg, except it's blue. I think that's the only difference.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It looks like Groudon's egg, except it's blue. I think that's the only difference.



I knew Groudon, Kyroger and Rayquza all had the same look of their egg, but I thought Groudon was blue and Kyorger was red, I don't know why geg


I didn't get it though, got a bunch of other pokemon eggs instead pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 12, 2010)

Kyogre is blue with red stripes, Groudon is red with blue stripes, Rayquaza is green with yellow stripes and Raydonogre is yellow with green stripes............... Yes.

Anyway, I made it through Destiny Tower in Explorers of Sky with Palkia.
Now I've finally completed that game 100% - well, except for the guildmaster title, but I don't feel like wasting time on that.

Now what will I do? Probaly still a while till I can fetch HG/SS myself.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Where and how are you guys finding the orbs >.<


----------



## scerpers (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm currently making a chart of what every egg looks like and what it contains.

for the lulz.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'm currently making a chart of what every egg looks like and what it contains.
> 
> for the lulz.


I have all the eggs listed and what's in them. I found a site that tells you.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you get Kygoure Zayne?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2010)

My Fake Groudon hatched.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have all the eggs listed and what's in them. I found a site that tells you.



Where?


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Did you get Kygoure Zayne?


Nope, still havent used the orb. Waiting for the lab to run out of eggs before I use it. I dont wanna risk losing the Kyogre egg. 

All / most of the eggs under each pokemon are here.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Nope, still havent used the orb. Waiting for the lab to run out of eggs before I use it. I dont wanna risk losing the Kyogre egg.
> 
> All / most of the eggs under each pokemon are here.



So I stalked the lab and got some crap pokemon for nothing? geg


I'll be there when you use it so I can get it. :zetsho


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Zylos click the link I gave you.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

I did hurr

Too bad they done have all the eggs listed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the link. It'll help me figure out which to keep an eye out for ^.^


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Metapod      
Lv. 61
39 more levels.

Voltorb      
Lv. 97
3 more levels.

Kadabra      
Lv. 82
18 more levels.

Onix       
Lv. 62
38 more levels.

Koffing      
Lv. 96
4 more levels.

Ponyta      
Lv. 86
14 more levels.

quite


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

I wan my Kyogre egg.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I wan my Kyogre egg.



I want your Kyogre egg crycrycry


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

Well you won't have it.  I'm just waiting for the lab to run out of eggs so ill be safe to use it. Last time when I had the rainbow wing, i made the mistake of using it while the lab was full of eggs, and i couldnt find it in the 5 minutes where only i could find it. Some other person got it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Well you won't have it.  I'm just waiting for the lab to run out of eggs so ill be safe to use it. Last time when I had the rainbow wing, i made the mistake of using it while the lab was full of eggs, and i couldnt find it in the 5 minutes where only i could find it. Some other person got it.



You're plan will fail ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2010)

It better not.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww, poor Zayne


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Watch Kiri get it ho

...I would be pissed that I didn't get it though pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

I would attempt, but I need to hatch my eggs first. I wanna keep the Johto starters in for a while


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

I can some how access the Shelter even though I took 10 pokemon from it already(My limit), what the fuck? argh


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

I wouldn't see why you couldn't. You still can't take eggs/Pokemon, right?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I wouldn't see why you couldn't. You still can't take eggs/Pokemon, right?



You can't access the shelter once you reached the limit, and it's not just that I could look at the eggs and pokemon but I got another 5 adoption. That's 15 instead of 10. I am lucky ho. To bad the eggs and pokemon weren't the greatest geg



Damn it, the site is doing it's usually night thing geg


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Another day, another no event egg... Really wanted Rayquaza... Sometimes I think Wymsy just hates me.

Four more days, hopefully I'll get an egg and that theory will be discredited...

On non-event related note: My Azumarril need to give me another egg... And my Nosepass hatched. I'm trying something new with my descriptions as well.

Non GPX related: Sunday I get Pokemon Heart Gold. I plan on transfering an entire team (as eggs), my Event pokemon, and putting something in the walker (most likely the starter I chose in-game.)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like you have everything planned out  Hopefully you'll get an egg :3


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

I have two pokemon, a Gallade and Spiritomb.



Little did I know that one day... I discovered through their ancestry, that they were brothers.

Needless to say, not to long ago I saw a Spiritomb egg in the Shelter. I thought to myself: "Wouldn't it be funny if hatched a Female Spiritomb, bred it with my Male Spiritomb, did the same with my Gallade and my Gardevoir, and then bred their offspring?"

I've had a case like this happen before, one of my Munchlax  is nicknamed Redneck simply because his mother was bred with her nephew.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

Redneck  there are too many of those around here  but I don't think they're inbred. That would be West Virginia


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

OH HELL YEAH. 

I got a Beldum egg!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

I got an egg that looked different in my sig. Now it won't show up, so I put my Horsea egg in instead. Will you guys click them? The weird one and the Treecko need like one more


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure. Click my guys too. Especially my lovely Beldum egg. pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to sleep so I'll click all your pokemons tommorw hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Night Zylos.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Sure. Click my guys too. Especially my lovely Beldum egg. pek



Already did 

Night Zylos :33

Oh, and I hatced that Bellsprout egg Zayne. Liar


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Me? A liar?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

I expect you to warm my eggs everyday like I do yours from now on liar


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

..........


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone know what a Chimchar egg looks like?


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

I can never run across one  or a Turtwig or Piplup.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

Fear my rotten beasts of yore.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2010)

You know how they say ancient Magikarp were much powerful than they are today? If this were true, then how powerful were ancient Gyarados?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Eggs hatched hurr


I really wish Mystery Counter was back at the max -(

Ohwell looks like I'll have to stress trying to get my pokemon to level 100.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I was trying to install Snaplinks but I don't think it worked geg


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> You know how they say ancient Magikarp were much powerful than they are today? If this were true, then how powerful were ancient Gyarados?



They made legendaries look like bitches.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2010)

They were legendaries.


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Finally one more day


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome, I got a Fossil Anorith egg.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

The two rotten 'mons in my sig approve. :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm perparing to get the Interaction achievements. I'll need 12500 if I want all 4.

I'm hoping I'll get the first 2 atless, if I get 3 or all 4 then it's even better.

It's going to take a while though.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

My Beldum egg hatched. pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Snaplinks doesn't work for me Zayne pek


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you use Firefox?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 21 today


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> The two rotten 'mons in my sig approve. :ho



My Anorith can play with your rotten 'mons. 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'm perparing to get the Interaction achievements. I'll need 12500 if I want all 4.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll get the first 2 atless, if I get 3 or all 4 then it's even better.
> 
> It's going to take a while though.



I know I'm going to at least get 7500 today. It's 1:00 PM and I already have 3000+ clicks with loads of distractions.  Not sure about 12500 though.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Do you use Firefox?



I don't know. Probably not. Ohwell.


Oh by the way, I just found a Green orb. I also used it. I also got the egg.


I got a legendary before you awesome


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Zylos beats Zayne.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't know. Probably not. Ohwell.
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I just found a Green orb. I also used it. I also got the egg.
> ...


...FUCK.  Why isn't the egg in your sig? You're lying. 

Anyway, you should seriously get Firefox and use 
snaplinks. Your click gains will be a shit load faster.

WELL I GOT THE ORB FIRST JASON. IM JUST WAITING TO USE IT.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

Altron said:


> Finally one more day



Till the two new Pokemon games?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm 21 today



Happy Birthday to you sir.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Happy Birthday to you sir.


Happy birthday! Justin turns 21 on the 17th. I turn 21 on the 27th.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy birthday dude. :ho



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> WELL I GOT THE ORB FIRST JASON. IM JUST WAITING TO USE IT.



That reminds me, I haven't found any summoning items in a while. :<


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Happy birthday! Justin turns 21 on the 17th. I turn 21 on the 27th.



We're too old for this shit


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Zylos beats Zayne.



pimp yes...yes I did hurr




Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ...FUCK.  Why isn't the egg in your sig? You're lying.
> 
> Anyway, you should seriously get Firefox and use
> snaplinks. Your click gains will be a shit load faster.
> ...



Check again ho. Use your blue orb now so I can get it hurr

So much work. I'll do it some other time. Hopefully I can get the Interaction acheievements by the end of this month though.

I got the orb and used it right away. You have 5mins for only you to see it, that's loads of time if you can click fast enough.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Happy Birthday to you sir.



Happy birthday!

You'll be getting drinks, I suppose?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

Goddammit, I want to have one of those event eggs. I still haven't gotten anything out of any event. 

Only Regice, Articuno and Mystery left.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

It's too risky if theres a lot of eggs in the lab though. I took that chance with the rainbow wing and lost it. Not going to risk that this time and wait for the mystery counter to meltdown again. Thats the time when people pick up a lot of eggs and has the best chance for the lab to empty.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Goddammit, I want to have one of those event eggs. I still haven't gotten anything out of any event.
> 
> Only Regice, Articuno and Mystery left.



Keep your hopes strong hurr


It's kind of funny how I got one of the event eggs but not actually from the event zaru


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had the chance for 2 Rayquazas. I only used one orb though - sold the other.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> You'll be getting drinks, I suppose?



Nah, I don't drink.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It's too risky if theres a lot of eggs in the lab though. I took that chance with the rainbow wing and lost it. Not going to risk that this time and wait for the mystery counter to meltdown again. Thats the time when people pick up a lot of eggs and has the best chance for the lab to empty.



I'll be ready when that happens then ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'll be ready when that happens then ho


It wont happen because im going to wait for the lab to empty.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Nah, I don't drink.



Really? :amazed
People I know who turns 21 drinks :<


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> It wont happen because im going to wait for the lab to empty.



Just you wait and see ho


I still need a fucking Torchic egg geg


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

Should I try and get a Cresselia or Shaymin now that my Gym Training is over?

I only have Raichu left to train, then I have all Kanto badges.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

-Shows off my Combusken- :ho

It should evolve soon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Should I try and get a Cresselia or Shaymin now that my Gym Training is over?
> 
> I only have Raichu left to train, then I have all Kanto badges.



Them badges are a bitch geg


Do you get anything at all for them or are they just a "Hey look I'm awesome" kind of thing?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

Not for the badges themselves, but I expect to get something for the Kanto Master achievement by having all 8 badges.

If I don't, tough shit. :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Not for the badges themselves, but I expect to get something for the Kanto Master achievement by having all 8 badges.
> 
> If I don't, tough shit. :ho



Well fuck. I was hoping for atless an item when you get a badge. Atless when you do the badges you get pokemon to level 100 which is good for other achievements.

The Master Achievements better give something big pek. Hopefully an item to summon a lednanry from that region. Or 10000 points.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to get the Bicycle to help me with the badge training. Double the gains from Pokewalker = easy level 100 Pokemon.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

I got the bicycle as soon as it came out. 

Also, you get a Summoning item for each of the 4 Pokedex Master achievements - those for each region. I have all 4, meaning I have every single non-legendary/novelty pokemon there is. :ho

.... Except Unown.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to raise another 15,000-ish to get the Bicycle. D:

Unown will be the toughest to get.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I got the bicycle as soon as it came out.
> 
> Also, you get a Summoning item for each of the 4 Pokedex Master achievements - those for each region. I have all 4, meaning I have every single non-legendary/novelty pokemon there is. :ho
> 
> .... Except Unown.



Unown seems pretty hard to get just one...all 28...fuck geg

I wonder what you get for it's achievenments


Once my Houndour and Pochenya had enough sex and I have 24 of their offspring I will get an achievement, then I can work on the other breeding achievements. I have Skitty and a Wailmar(Need it to evolve), got Volbeat and Illusime, Pluse(Need female Minus), and I have Tarou and Miltank. Also got Mime Jr and Smochume egg(Need Mime Jr to evolve and I need the egg to hatch and evovle). Hopefully I get something good for it all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Really? :amazed
> People I know who turns 21 drinks :<



Muslims aren't allowed to drink


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Unown seems pretty hard to get just one...all 28...fuck geg
> 
> I wonder what you get for it's achievenments
> 
> ...



For all the "breed this with that", I believe you get 500 points each.

And yes, the 28 Unowns are all that I need to get the Complete Pokedex achievement, but I still don't have even a single one.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> For all the "breed this with that", I believe you get 500 points each.
> 
> And yes, the 28 Unowns are all that I need to get the Complete Pokedex achievement, but I still don't have even a single one.



That's it? Well...it's better then nothing geg


The unowns also have their own achievenment called "Alaphbet soup", I wonder what you get for it hmm


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

According to the stats, only a single person has all Unowns along with the Pokedex Master achievement.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

geg

Lucky bastard pek


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

My Fossil Anorith is almost half way to hatching.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm waiting impatiently for the lab to run out of eggs.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi! You have one of my most favorite new pokemon!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I can never run across one  or a Turtwig or Piplup.



Piplup isn't that hard to find, and Chimchar is rather common if you know where to look.

It's Turtwig that I can't find. I have one, I'm looking for a female.

I found one egg the other day but it was snatched up before I could get a chance.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

I never see those types of Pokemon. Mostly just Krabby and those really commonPokemon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm waiting impatiently for the lab to run out of eggs.



Use it now so I can steal it C


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's Turtwig that I can't find. I have one, I'm looking for a female.



I seemed to have this problem too. Turtwig was the hardest to find out of all the starters.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

NO. 

Does anyone here also have a Metagross?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> NO.



-(

cry






I'm going to hack you account then hmpf


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> -(
> 
> cry
> 
> ...



That explains why a giant "HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO" appeared on my gpx+ page.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Team Rocket blasts off at the speed of light
> Surrender now, or prepare to fight



Too bad they don't use that saying anymore...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That explains why a giant "HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO" appeared on my gpx+ page.



hurr


It couldn't have been me though, my power just went off for a second(Strong winds and rain here at the moment). 

I wonder who did it then hmm


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Cotton Candy has evolved and she has been switched out with Aurum, my Shiny Sableye...

On the one hand, I don't need this Spiritomb egg in my party because I found out I have a female already in my possession. Operation inbreeding is a go.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Zayne I got Firefox hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

It doesn't even seem like I need that snaplinks anyways. I just opened up 50 pages of pokemon in like 1 second. gar


Firefox is so much faster then Internet Explore.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Get Snaplinks dude.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Why? I can open 50 tabs in 1 second what will snaplinks do for me more?


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

You can highlight a group of pokemon with a mouse click, and they will automatically open in new tabs. It's better.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

But I can just click "Open pokemon in new windows" and I get a certain amount of pokemon in the tabs. It's alot less work. geg


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Fine, but you're missing out on awesome fast clicking.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Zylos, I fed your Pokemon. Return the favor.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Fine, but you're missing out on awesome fast clicking.



I already am fast clicking zaru



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Zylos, I fed your Pokemon. Return the favor.



I'm pretty sure I fed all your pokemon already. I'll feed whatever pokemon I can.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Zayne, the new "Users Online" list has an option where the tabs automatically open for you, you can select whether eggs, Pokemon or both open, and you can choose the amount of tabs that open. It's like snaplinks, but it's automatic and many times better.

Anyway, click.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

I see shellderboy...


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

And now your party is full of legends and novelties. Geez. :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Zayne, the new "Users Online" list has an option where the tabs automatically open for you, you can select whether eggs, Pokemon or both open, and you can choose the amount of tabs that open. It's like snaplinks, but it's automatic and many times better.
> 
> Anyway, click.



That's the thing I was talking about. It seems so more more easier then how Zayne described snaplinks lmao


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> And now your party is full of legends and novelties. Geez. :ho



I want to evolve Winter Vulpix and Shellderboy.  Pokii will probably be going in the PC soon, he's almost level 98. Once he reaches level 100, he shall go in the PC.  I want to keep Dracowymsy in my party so I can change it's forms around. I mostly just want to level everything up to level 100.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> That's the thing I was talking about. It seems so more more easier then how Zayne described snaplinks lmao



That's exactly what I've been doing. I discovered it and was like "holy shit, this is awesome " So now that's all I use.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> That's exactly what I've been doing. I discovered it and was like "holy shit, this is awesome " So now that's all I use.



Yah I saw it a few days ago but for some reason it didn't work properly for me. I gusse it only works for Firefox pek


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Cotton has been added to the party...

And his description has been updated! (I like doing these.)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Cotton has been added to the party...
> 
> And his description has been updated! (I like doing these.)



The only description I've ever done was for my Easter Lopunny. I should do more descriptions for Pokemon, it seems like fun.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I only made a description for my Carnivine, he was the only one I nickname too. I'm sure everyone knows what I did ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

I added a description for my Obamasnow.

"Yes we can!"


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I remember that ho


I remember watching the dub version with the snowpoint gym battle, and the thing kept on saying "Obama" I was laughing threw out the episode.

That's why you nicknamed it that right? hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah.  My Willie (Wailmer) in my sig is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Yay, it hatched. pek


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Yay, it hatched. pek


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

My Onix has had 4,265 visits in the Pokewalker. I was using it to get to level 100 for the Boulderbadge, but I might as well keep it in there now so I can get the "OVER NINE THOUSAND ACHIEVEMENT". I'm practically half way there.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> My Onix has had 4,265 visits in the Pokewalker. I was using it to get to level 100 for the Boulderbadge, but I might as well keep it in there now so I can get the "OVER NINE THOUSAND ACHIEVEMENT". I'm practically half way there.



I have my Gible in there working it's way up to the achievement. I think it has like 2000 now...only 7001 more to go geg

I wonder what you get for it hmm


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> My Onix has had 4,265 visits in the Pokewalker. I was using it to get to level 100 for the Boulderbadge, but I might as well keep it in there now so I can get the "OVER NINE THOUSAND ACHIEVEMENT". I'm practically half way there.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I have my Gible in there working it's way up to the achievement. I think it has like 2000 now...only 7001 more to go geg
> 
> I wonder what you get for it hmm


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I'll put my level 1 Kyogre in there and get it to 100 while doing Nine Thousand.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I get a Walimer who likes to wear hates and use and umbrella?

I'm taking my Gible out right now argh


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

My Wailmer is awesome.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Okay, so I was watching the second movie cause it was playing on CN, and I gotta say:
> 
> 
> Lugia's telepathic voice *>* Arceus' telepathic voice



Did they dub the Arceus movie yet?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Okay, so I was watching the second movie cause it was playing on CN, and I gotta say:
> 
> 
> Lugia's telepathic voice *>* Arceus' telepathic voice



Indeed it does, but I couldn't watch it in full. Terrible anime + Shipping + 4kids dubbing = Bad combo.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Did they dub the Arceus movie yet?



Yep... The voice is horrible... A little better than 4kids but all in all not the much better.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll probably like it. I tend to like the things people hate hurr


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Like Zetsu? (Though I like Zetsu...)


----------



## valerian (Mar 13, 2010)

Arceus's english voice.


----------



## valerian (Mar 13, 2010)

He sounds like Ocean dub Vegeta.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> My Wailmer is awesome.



Your Wailmer looks British


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I so far got these from the list of achievements I think I will get by the end of this month:

8)Deceitful Metapod
5)Novice Trainer
1)Newbie Clicker

I'm a little disappointed that the clicking one only gave me 100points geg



These are the ones I still need to get:

2)Novice Clicker(100% certain of this)
3)Expert Clicker(80% certain on this)
4)Novice Hatcher(100%)

6)Expert Trainer(75%)
7)Newbie Feeder(75%)

9)Fashion Expert(100%)
10)Professor Birch(100%)
11)Lucky(55%)
12)Open-Hearted(100%)
13)Enough Already(60%)
14)IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!(50%)

My thoughts on the percentages probably all went down :zetuslmao.

Still, I expect atless 5 more achievements by the end of this month.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

Good luck Zylos.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

Well most of the points you get are from the clicking itself. It's more of a showoff achievement.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Good luck Zylos.



Thanks hurr. 

I also got a few I didn't think I would get. And I'm close to some others. I'm very impress with my self hurr




Golbez said:


> Well most of the points you get are from the clicking itself. It's more of a showoff achievement.



I was still expecting something higher. It's a pretty hard achievement to get.

Although I kind of expected since the other achievements like it were the same. I'm pretty sure the points build up when you get the other levels.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

I want my Kyogre egg.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I want my Kyogre egg.



I thought you already got one?


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I thought you already got one?


I have the blue orb used for summoning it, but I haven't used it 
yet. I'm waiting for the lab to eventually empty so I could use it. =w=


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have the blue orb used for summoning it, but I haven't used it
> yet. I'm waiting for the lab to eventually empty so I could use it. =w=



How can you tell when its empty? Aren't there thousands of people using it? :amazed


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I want my Kyogre egg.



I want it too ho



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have the blue orb used for summoning it, but I haven't used it
> yet. I'm waiting for the lab to eventually empty so I could use it. =w=




I think I saw it empty like 10mins ago or so...hurr


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 13, 2010)

SUN/MOON COMBINATION.


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

Golbez said:


> SUN/MOON COMBINATION.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!



Well there was 4 eggs, then there was 3, then 2, I would assume it would become empty in no time. ho


You missed your chance zaru


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Best chance is to wait until it gets close to the five minute mark, when server time is a XX: X3 or XX:X4. Once it hits XX:X5 the lab is restocked.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

I need my eggs to hatch 

Are there ever any gen 4 starters in the Shelter? They are the only ones left that I need and I can't ever come across them


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I need my eggs to hatch
> 
> Are there ever any gen 4 starters in the Shelter? They are the only ones left that I need and I can't ever come across them



I've seen Pipulp the most out of the three in the Shelter, if you're lucky it can be really common. It's rare for it to be rare...ho.

Chimchar is like uncommon I would say, more closer to common.

Turtwig...rare. I've seen like 2 that I remeber.


Torchic is impossible for me geg


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

I posted these in other threads LOL!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 13, 2010)

On the contrary, I see Torchic all the time. We need to trade luck 

Lol at Drunkenwhale pics


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> On the contrary, I see Torchic all the time. We need to trade luck
> 
> Lol at Drunkenwhale pics



...Fucking bullshit pek. I'll get the fucker tommorw pek


I seen the first pic on another thread, it was pretty funny. The mice one looks cute. The last one...it's pretty funny too.

I like when comics make fun of Pokemon with their strange ideas. Tarous being able to use surf? That's madness argh



Wish it was in english though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

I just snatched up another Winter Vulpix and an Easter Buneary egg. I already have an Easter Lopunny though, so I don't know why I grabbed the egg. The Winter Vulpix is female though, so I can train it while my male Winter Vulpix is still in the Underground. Then I can breed the two together.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

I need around 1500 more interactions for the 2nd interaction achievement. I got like an hour to do it aswell...geg


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I like when comics make fun of Pokemon with their strange ideas. Tarous being able to use surf? That's madness argh
> 
> 
> Wish it was in english though.



General translation:

Blue: It's so comfy, using a Lapras to cross the sea!
Lapras: Lapras!
Blue: I'll arrive at Cinnabar Island in no time!
Blue: Hm?
*Zoom*
*ZOOOOOM!*
*Zoom*
Girl: Eek!
Blue: Tha... That's the first time I've seen...
Blue: a surfing Tauros...

Based on the translation that I found... (The Zoom thing was improvised by me.)


----------



## Kairi (Mar 13, 2010)

Guys
Cynthia x Hikari
Is such a epic OTP
;A;


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 13, 2010)

PAIRINGS!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## Undead (Mar 13, 2010)

GOD, this lab won't empty!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2010)

Got to 8000 clicks. I am done for now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm too lazy to try for that at the moment


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> PAIRINGS!!! ARGH!!!


You betta leave Kairi alone 
But wait...who are Cynthia and Hikari anyway?

Also, it is late, so if anyone wants their eggs/pokemon fed/warmed, tell me now. I gotta go and sleep the rest of this darn flu away.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 14, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> PAIRINGS!!! ARGH!!!



NO U 


Emma Bradley said:


> You betta leave Kairi alone
> But wait...who are Cynthia and Hikari anyway?
> 
> Also, it is late, so if anyone wants their eggs/pokemon fed/warmed, tell me now. I gotta go and sleep the rest of this darn flu away.



Dawww :33
Cynthia = My Set
Hikari = Dawn

I are getting SS tomorrow


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2010)

Kairi said:


> NO U
> 
> 
> Dawww :33
> ...



Dawn as in the girl in Pokemon?

Darn you! I wish I could get Heart Gold but I can't. I so want the Pokewalker but I can't get that either


----------



## Kairi (Mar 14, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Dawn as in the girl in Pokemon?
> 
> Darn you! I wish I could get Heart Gold but I can't. I so want the Pokewalker but I can't get that either



Yes, her C:

Wry not? D:


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't have money and recently, our DS broke (sound wise) and we were suppose to get another one, but we can't. I have the money for the game, but I won't buy it unless I have a system...


----------



## Kairi (Mar 14, 2010)

Dawww that's sad ! ;A;
I have a DS, my Unc has a DS and my Lil Cousin has a DS. If one were to break we could just borrow the others


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> You betta leave Kairi alone
> But wait...who are Cynthia and Hikari anyway?
> 
> Also, it is late, so if anyone wants their eggs/pokemon fed/warmed, tell me now. I gotta go and sleep the rest of this darn flu away.





Kairi said:


> NO U



I'm not being mean to Kairi, I'm just expressing my disdain for pairings, wasn't directed at anyone.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Dawww that's sad ! ;A;
> I have a DS, my Unc has a DS and my Lil Cousin has a DS. If one were to break we could just borrow the others



We don't have a lot of money and my little brother got it for Christmas used and it was the phat kind, so it broke easily. 

We're trying to find one, but they are so expensive new. 

Wow! You guys play Pokemon online a lot?



> I'm not being mean to Kairi, I'm just expressing my disdain for pairings, wasn't directed at anyone.


Oh, okay ^.^


----------



## Kairi (Mar 14, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm not being mean to Kairi, I'm just expressing my disdain for pairings, wasn't directed at anyone.


....NOU 


Emma Bradley said:


> We don't have a lot of money and my little brother got it for Christmas used and it was the phat kind, so it broke easily.
> 
> We're trying to find one, but they are so expensive new.
> 
> Wow! You guys play Pokemon online a lot?



awlll ;A;
most of them are $130 here now 

not really, we dun really play with each other


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2010)

130 is expensive for us lol

What? If I were you, I'd be showin' `em my mad Pokemon skills ^.^


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone warm my eggs so they'll hatch please. I need more


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Someone warm my eggs so they'll hatch please. I need more


I do believe I already did for you today, Kiri


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

You can again, it's another day  I'm going down my list at the moment.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2010)

Holy damn, I got a Regice egg! 

Finally I got something out of an event. :ho


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2010)

Kairi said:


> ....NOU



Look, just because I don't like pairings does not mean I'm telling you to stop liking them...

It was supposed to be a funny thing like "There's a snake in the orange juice, ARGH!"



Golbez said:


> Holy damn, I got a Regice egg!
> 
> Finally I got something out of an event. :ho



As did I. Apparently Wymnsy does not hate me after all...

I also got a male mantyke too! Now I can breed it and there will be Mantyke in the shelter!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

I want a Regice cry


Well I doubt I will get one today, I still need to get my interactions to be alot higher. I'm at 5300 so far.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2010)

If you didn't get one, there's no chance of getting one later today.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2010)

Only Articuno and a mystery one left for anyone who haven't gotten anything yet. Better get those clicks fast if you want a chance. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Mmmm, HeartGold.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2010)

Half hour, I'll be getting my copy. I won't be noon yet, but given the circumstances my copy will be ready by then.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you pre-order at Gamestop?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Only Articuno and a mystery one left for anyone who haven't gotten anything yet. Better get those clicks fast if you want a chance. :ho



Well Articuno is only 6500 clicks, I need a little less then 1000 more. The mystery one is 8000 so I need a little less then 3000.



I calculated how long it would take to get the 12500 interaction achievement, it came out to be about 12hours and 30mins, and that's if your quick and with no distractions or breaks.

It probably takes roughly at less 16 hours, that's still with only a small amount of distractions and that though.


I don't think I will get that one today. It's already 11:06 and I have 327 so far...geg


----------



## valerian (Mar 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Mmmm, HeartGold.



12 days left for me


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 12 days left for me



Poor Jotaro.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well Articuno is only 6500 clicks, I need a little less then 1000 more. The mystery one is 8000 so I need a little less then 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it took me about 7-8 hours, but atleast I had some Dragonball Kai to catch up to and keep me occupied in the meantime. :ho


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 12 days left for me


Damn, you have my sympathies


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> News: The top half of a tree fell on our house last night.
> 
> Poke-news: I GOTS HEARTGOLD.
> 
> ...



Wind Storm? We had one here too.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 14, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Poke-news: I GOTS *HEARTGOLD*.


:33**


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2010)

All the starters have a 12.5% chance of being female.

Also, just did the Arceus event and chose Giratina.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2010)

How dare you not choose Palkia?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 14, 2010)

I just got back. Got HG and SS 

Yea, I thought he should have chose Palkia too


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

...I'm going to be the only one without SS or HG -(

And just when I was "hip" with you all because of gpxplus cry


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm not getting it either........ Yet. :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Yet? pek


Ohwell, when you all are busy playing HG/SS I'll be becoming the best gpxpluser ever kukuku


----------



## Undead (Mar 14, 2010)

OH HELL YEAH. KYOGRE EGG IS MINE!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm getting bored of gpxplus...


The leveling up is so boring and having to click all the time...also boring.


I was previously breeding my Houndour and Pochneya and they made like 17 eggs, and they were both more then ready to evolve, so i evolved them, I decided to put my Volbeat and Illusime in the daycare so I can get their achievement but it says they don't like each other much...  does that mean they wont have a egg? I took them out though and put my Mightenya and Houndoom in, and now it says they don't like eachother much, and even if they do get an egg is it for certain it would be considered from the same parents as Houndour and Pochneya? I was working on the achievement to have 24 offspring of the same parents, so if it doesn't work all my work was for nothing. I'll be really piss then.


I might delete my account or something if things don't get more interesting.


----------



## Undead (Mar 14, 2010)

You expected more?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Not really.

I just didn't expect I would have to click so much...


I get bored fast though, espically with Pokemon stuff for some reason...


----------



## Undead (Mar 14, 2010)

Well you don't have to constantly click. I hopnestly rarely click. I visit the shelter, grab pokes, put them in my sig, and let them grow. I dont spend hours on clicking really. That's boring.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

But alot of things to get on the site requires certain amount of clicks.

I'll probably just work on getting as many pokemon as I can.


Are there any other kind of online pokemon sties?


----------



## Mio (Mar 14, 2010)

Okay, so I was trying to get more knowledge about Gen3 for my Emerald playthrough and I discovered this Salamence pokemon...

Wtf? Is he a Dragonite clone except much better in every single possible area? Design, Stats....


----------



## Undead (Mar 14, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> But alot of things to get on the site requires certain amount of clicks.
> 
> I'll probably just work on getting as many pokemon as I can.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but spending so much time on clicks can get you bored of the site. That's why I do clicks and stuff in small portions, so I don't get bored. I'm working on getting all the Pokemon.  And not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yeah, but spending so much time on clicks can get you bored of the site. That's why I do clicks and stuff in small portions, so I don't get bored. I'm working on getting all the Pokemon.  And not that I'm aware of.



Hopefully I'll get the Articuno event egg, that probably will get me motivated again.


I use to play on Pokemon Crater...it wasn't that great after a while though. Other then those two sites there hasn't really been anything else.

I could just get HG/SS, but I don't want to end up beating it and getting bored and never playing it again until I'm really bored one day.


Life is so hard pek


----------



## Undead (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats why you get wifi and get into competitive battling.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Great, more complications to add to my life geg, I got no clue how the shit even works geg.


I really only want HG/SS for the pedometer...never had one of those things.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 15, 2010)

Just because it says they don't like each other, doesn't mean they won't make any eggs.

Heck, my breeding pair prefer to stay away from each other, but they still breed an egg or two once in a while. :ho

Also, I simply click 1000 times a day, since it doesn't really take a long time, and I usually manage to gather a good amount of returns from it.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Just because it says they don't like each other, doesn't mean they won't make any eggs.
> 
> Heck, my breeding pair prefer to stay away from each other, but they still breed an egg or two once in a while. :ho
> 
> Also, I simply click 1000 times a day, since it doesn't really take a long time, and I usually manage to gather a good amount of returns from it.


Well aren't you special? 

I got the Kyogre egg finally.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 15, 2010)

My sig will freeze your sun to the moon while slashing this egg-cellent salad.

...


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2010)

edit: lol wrong thread.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Just because it says they don't like each other, doesn't mean they won't make any eggs.
> 
> Heck, my breeding pair prefer to stay away from each other, but they still breed an egg or two once in a while. :ho
> 
> Also, I simply click 1000 times a day, since it doesn't really take a long time, and I usually manage to gather a good amount of returns from it.



Yah they just made an egg actually. Still don't know if it will count towards the Enough Already achievement.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

Zylos, are you trying to get the Boulder & Cascade badge?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

I was trying to get them all...but it's way too much work geg


I should probably update my sig...

EDIT: Decided to put my Stars back in my party, and my Gedodude and Pikachu.

Need a spot open just in case I get an Articuno egg.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

Meh, I could care less for achivements. I'll do some here 
and there, but I mostly care about getting the Pokemon. XD


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

I like achievements, but not all of them. Some are just a bitch to do. Mainly the badges and Interaction ones.




I'm going back and forth with if I should get HG/SS or not. If I decide yes then I would have to go out and look for it...not really in the mood to go out. If I decided no...I'll be bored all week.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't really have anything left to do now that I've gotten the Kanto Champion Achievement.

Now I'm just training things up to level 100, and hopefully picking up some Unowns.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I like achievements, but not all of them. Some are just a bitch to do. Mainly the badges and Interaction ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I' just got the second badge on SS, and I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I don't really have anything left to do now that I've gotten the Kanto Champion Achievement.
> 
> Now I'm just training things up to level 100, and hopefully picking up some Unowns.



pek



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Well, I' just got the second badge on SS, and I'm really liking it so far.



pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, and the reward for getting all badges? It sucks. :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2010)

What's with the peks? :asupek

What is it Golbez?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Oh, and the reward for getting all badges? It sucks. :ho



ahwueoaiurhaofhuodfuhsoduhfos(Expresses how I don't even know how to react to this).


...quite


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What's with the peks? :asupek
> 
> What is it Golbez?



pek

I don't know -(


----------



## Golbez (Mar 15, 2010)

The reward is 8000 points. That's all.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

So that's pretty much 1000points for each badge(of course you don't get it until you get all 8).

Atless it's not 100points.

They should have gave you a summoning item for that region or something like that.

Well...atless you get a bunch of level 100 pokemon which has another achievement.

I should just get HG/SS and just play that, fuck online pokemon sites pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, I hoped for a summoning item too, but only ones I've done that gave that was all 4 region achievements. :ho

Makes me wonder what the Complete Pokedex achievement gives - if anything.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Probably Arcuse egg. Makes the most sense really.

Then again...


----------



## Golbez (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I think I saw an Arceus egg before the achievements were even made.
Later on, another Arceus was given out because someone had won a special contest and got a free-egg choice, which obviously was Arceus.

And there's only 2 of them.

So that can't be it, but we might never know, since there's only ONE who actually has the Pokedex Master achievement.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Well, I think I saw an Arceus egg before the achievements were even made.
> Later on, another Arceus was given out because someone had won a special contest and got a free-egg choice, which obviously was Arceus.
> 
> And there's only 2 of them.
> ...



Well find that person and ask him/her what it is.

argh


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Got Articuno egg from the event.

Just what I needed to be a little more motivated for the site.

I'm going to go get Newbie feeder and then get both it and Lucky.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, ain't that nice? :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Lucky sucks. No reward at all. I had a feeling though, you need a an event egg to get it and the eggs are pretty rare so...geg


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2010)

I have 11,000 points. I want the item finder.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't. The itemfinder sucks. The chance is still low. Get the Amulet Coin... Atleast if you intend to click once in a while.


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2010)

Tch, fine.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

Did everyone move over to the HG/SS thread or wut?


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2010)

Seems like it.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

What's up with all them Beldum?


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm hoarding beldums. I'm trying to get a shiny one. :33


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

I see. You want a G/S one to go with the games? :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2010)

I've always liked Metagross's shiny version better. 
The odds of getting a shiny are better than the real games right?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

^From what I was told, yes, you have higher odds of obtaining a shiny


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I've always liked Metagross's shiny version better.
> The odds of getting a shiny are better than the real games right?



Yah but it's seem very rare. Probably less rare then getting Arceuse and all 28 Unown though...shit's impossible.


I actually had a shiny offspring...but I didn't pick it(I wasn't able to tell if it was shiny or not), it was a shiny pochenya.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I got 19 Achievements by the way pimp


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

I have 51 achievements, lawl.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

...Fuck you hmpf


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm currently working on the Stench of Victory Achievement. So far I have obtain 30 different Poison-type Pokemon. 30/40


Pretty close.

What do you get for it?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

I have like 5 achievements  I didn't even get on the comp at all yesterday. I'm pretty sick


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'm currently working on the Stench of Victory Achievement. So far I have obtain 30 different Poison-type Pokemon. 30/40
> 
> 
> Pretty close.
> ...



You get points.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have like 5 achievements  I didn't even get on the comp at all yesterday. I'm pretty sick



Don't give me excuses pek

Get better hurr



Golbez said:


> You get points.



Damn.

Well...is it atless a good amount?

Ohwell, it gets added to the Master achievements which gives out a summoning item.


Speaking of which:
Kanto Master 52/146

Johto Master 30/93 

Hoenn Master 36/128 

Sinnoh Master 32/106 

Pokedex Master 150/501  


I'm on my way to the top hurr

Only 351 more pokemon to go awesome


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't help it and I'm trying 

You ever get a Torchic?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Don't give me excuses pek
> 
> Get better hurr
> 
> ...



Not really much. If you want to get one of those Pokedex ones, just get the Johto one. I'm quite sure that one has the least amount of needed items.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Yup a few days a go. Saw the egg, I flipped out, I got it, I flipped out more, I hatched it, I fapped.

Then I got the achievement...wished it was more then 200 points.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Not really much. If you want to get one of those Pokedex ones, just get the Johto one. I'm quite sure that one has the least amount of needed items.



Well aslong as it's 1500 atless and not 100 or 200 pek.

I'm not going for any Pokedex really, just going for other achievements that will add to the pokedexs (mainly the poison, water and dragon ones). 

I'll probably get the pokedexs next month.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Yup a few days a go. Saw the egg, I flipped out, I got it, I flipped out more, I hatched it, I fapped.
> 
> Then I got the achievement...wished it was more then 200 points.



 I finally got all of the gen 4. I haven't gotten the achievement yet because Piplup is _still_ underground


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Stupid Piplup hurr

Is there a way to know how long a Pokemon will still down in the underground? It seems random for me, sometimes it's less then half a day, other times it's a full day, the fuck?


Does that depend on interactions too? pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

It depends on activity, so interacting helps alot, but it should pass by even without doing all that much - just takes more time.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

The site's main purpose is really to get us to interact with people. Pretty much everything on their is depended on you interacting.

argh


----------



## Golbez (Mar 16, 2010)

Yep, that's about it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 16, 2010)

Well apparently my Shiny count for the site just went up.

Remember this little guy from my sig early this afternoon?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

How cute!  It's lime green pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

So the mystery egg event was a Raikuo. 


I got a whole bunch of new poison evos just now. Nidorina, Nidorino, Nidoking, Nidoqueen, and Dustox.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

I've had Nidoqueen  Magically got a Moonstone my first day


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I bought two from the back shop.


I had a few before but never planned on using them anytime soon so I sold them.


Once my Budew, Oddish, and Gulpin evovle I'll get the Poison achievement. Now working on Water one, I think I have like 20something out of 65.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

Water Pokemon are great pek


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I got 25/65. Need 40 more quite.

Dragon one I have 4/15. I have Bagon, Gible, and Dratini which will come to 6 more which will be 10. I also have Rauquza. I have a Trapinch so I will get Vibrara and Flygon. I need a Horsea to get Kingdra. So I would have another 3 which would be 13. I need Altilrary, got Swablu so for. And that means I will need a legendary Dragon, hopefully Girantina.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> How cute!  It's lime green pek



If only Azumarril's shiny form was lime green... That's one Shiny I would love to have...


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

It was Raikou? OH, WHAT NOW ASUMA? WHAT NOW?? :ho


----------



## Undead (Mar 17, 2010)

RAIKOU?!!?!?!?! 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



!!!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

Told you, you should've clicked. :ho


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello there, I'm sneaking from boring class. 

I see lots of GPX+ stuff here. Maybe should I take care of my account again ?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

So I just did the Over Nine Thousand achievement... And what do I get... A SCOUTER!? :rofl


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

What's a scouter used for?


Also for the event eggs, is it normally around 6000-8000 total clicks? I don't want to have to have to keep getting more and more argh


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

I think the highest I've seen were around 12000 or so. Usually doesn't get much bigger.

As for the scouter, apparently it can tell how much experience I'll gain from the Walker from now on.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Golbez said:


> I think the highest I've seen were around 12000 or so. Usually doesn't get much bigger.
> 
> As for the scouter, apparently it can tell how much experience I'll gain from the Walker from now on.



Well hopefully it doesn't get any higher then that. I have a little more then 7000 right now, so I just need 5000 more and I should be in the clear to get any event egg.

That's all? I would hope it would like double the exp or something. I gusse with a name like it, it should have been expected. I just realized that they probably give you a scouter because over 9000 is from dragonballz and the scouter is the thing that they used to know so. /captain obvious lmao

Hopefully next month they have better achievement prizes.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Just checked the site...Zetsu took over, everything is green ho


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

The only item that improves experience is the Lucky Egg, and that thing is the most expensive item on the site. :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

...Well fuck.


I'll need to by it when Mystery counter is at max, 25% sale. Then I would need dome discount coupons, 10% a piece. I think the most you can have at one time is 5. So that's 75% off.

Lucky Egg is 30000 right? So that would be...still alot geg


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

Erm, no, Lucky Egg is normally 100000 without discount. Unless of course you mean't 30000 AFTER the discount.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

100000? Fuck that's way more then I though argh

Is it 30000 after the 25% discount? Maybe I mixed it up zaru.


Either way I wont be getting it any time soon.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

Nah, but it would be close - 25000, if you had all those 75% discounts. 

I think the 30000 one is for the Pokewalker only, making you get 1,5x more visits there.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

...I need a shit load of points then argh.

I got like 1500 geg


----------



## Golbez (Mar 17, 2010)

I spotted that picture a few days ago. Needless to say, I laughed out loud.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 17, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon do not mix. :/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2010)

I always thought those two made the most sense together.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 17, 2010)

Digimon would go better with Yu-Gi-Oh than Pokemon, Pokemon has a cute factor that Yu-Gi-Oh completely lacks. Digimon has a rougher edge, and some Digimon even use weapons. It's a bit closer to Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

lmao

It's time to Pokeduel hurr.


I got HG just now hurr


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2010)

So I was just reading something about the rumored (more like almost certain) DS2 that is going to be announced at E3 and apparently Gamefreak was given the first development kit for the system.

We may finally get a handheld 3D Pokemon game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> So I was just reading something about the rumored (more like almost certain) DS2 that is going to be announced at E3 and apparently Gamefreak was given the first development kit for the system.
> 
> We may finally get a handheld 3D Pokemon game.



I think it makes a lot of sense to launch a new handheld with Nintendo's equivalent to heroine.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2010)

The DS2 is supposed to have graphical capabilities around that of a Gamecube. So it has potential to be a great game.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey if they actually make a system that allows Gamefreak to pull off a way to bring Pokemon 3D and portable, I'll gladly go ahead and say that I'll buy the next game...

Sad thing is that rules out any plans for a sprite-based Smash Brothers on DS...


----------



## Shiron (Mar 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> So I was just reading something about the rumored (more like almost certain) DS2 that is going to be announced at E3 and apparently Gamefreak was given the first development kit for the system.
> 
> We may finally get a handheld 3D Pokemon game.


The rumor is that Game Freak is one of the studios that has been given a dev kit so far--nothing at all points to it being the first. Plus, it doesn't mean much, as there's no way they would have been able to learn the system and develop two completely new games for it (especially if they're going to go 3D) all in under the year they've had the dev kits for. I don't mean to be a party pooper, but that is pretty farfetched. Plus...



Black Wraith said:


> I think it makes a lot of sense to launch a new handheld with Nintendo's equivalent to heroine.


...according to the official Japanese Pokemon site, the games are being developed for the DS, so either way, it seems that's not going to happen quite yet.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 18, 2010)

Does it really matter? We're all going to buy the next games regardless.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

I'mma take a nap. :33


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2010)

Got a new GPX+ Shiny.



That brings me to these:


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2010)

My name's Tim. They always put Tim as some crappy Hiker. My name is always a joke to the media.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

At least you found your name in the game. I remember when Jason was a common name... I don't remember one in Pokemon though.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 19, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Did A+B+Down really just work on Ho-oh?



You have learned well from the R/B/Y days. 

Edit: My name's Jerry. Do you know who Jerry is?

A fucking Camper, _fffffuuuuuu_


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> At least you found your name in the game. I remember when Jason was a common name... I don't remember one in Pokemon though.



I think I have.

Either way at least when your name is in the media it is usually some cool guy, mine always ends up with some retard that suffers.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2010)

HOLY SHIT IT'S A CROAGUNK.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> HOLY SHIT IT'S A CROAGUNK.



Hey Jason, it's me, Jason. Do research and find if there's been a Jason in pokemon?


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> HOLY SHIT IT'S A CROAGUNK.



GET IN THE VAN(?)

Edit: , there was a Jason in Pokémon. He was a Rich Boy in D/P and he had a Luxio of some kind.


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2010)

I see Rich Boy trainers and I think, YES MY DRAGONITE IS HAVING PROTEIN TONIGHT ($_$)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Hey Jason, it's me, Jason. Do research and find if there's been a Jason in pokemon?



I found one earlier. He was a Youngster. 



Croagunk said:


> GET IN THE VAN(?)
> 
> Edit: , there was a Jason in Pok?mon. He was a Rich Boy in D/P and he had a Luxio of some kind.



Correct.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2010)

Can anyone explain to Asuma and I how Mew is #151, and Mewtwo is #150, when Mew was not only a known pokemon probably well before Mewtwo, but is responsible for the existence of Mewtwo. Hell, in the manga, you see Mew early on. Then you see a not yet alive mewtwo, hidden, with about 30% of his body missing. Then Blue is like "mew is pokemon #151!" So they got up to Dragonite, then found Mew and said "Well, we better skip a number, just in case."


I want answers.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Can anyone explain to Asuma and I how Mew is #151, and Mewtwo is #150, when Mew was not only a known pokemon probably well before Mewtwo, but is responsible for the existence of Mewtwo. Hell, in the manga, you see Mew early on. Then you see a not yet alive mewtwo, hidden, with about 30% of his body missing. Then Blue is like "mew is pokemon #151!" So they got up to Dragonite, then found Mew and said "Well, we better skip a number, just in case."
> 
> 
> I want answers.



Even in the game we find out about Mew before Mewtwo.

The way I see it, Mew is one of the special specials which if no one cheated very very few people would have had it in the original. The others being; Celebi, Jirachi.

Also you didn't need a Mew to complete the Dex but you did need a Mewtwo thus putting Mew before would just complicate things.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Wasn't Mew like the first pokemon created by Gamefreak or something


----------



## Golbez (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually, the first one - according to the code, was Rhydon followed by Kangaskhan.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 20, 2010)

It's common knowledge that Ledyba is the _actual_ origin of all legendary Pokémon.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Can anyone explain to Asuma and I how Mew is #151, and Mewtwo is #150, when Mew was not only a known pokemon probably well before Mewtwo, but is responsible for the existence of Mewtwo. Hell, in the manga, you see Mew early on. Then you see a not yet alive mewtwo, hidden, with about 30% of his body missing. Then Blue is like "mew is pokemon #151!" So they got up to Dragonite, then found Mew and said "Well, we better skip a number, just in case."
> 
> 
> I want answers.


Because Mew was never supposed to be there at all, really. This pretty much sums it up:
enjoy


> Ishihara: I think one reason is the power of word of mouth. In 1996, people weren't writing their own Internet blogs, but word steadily spread about how much fun Pok?mon was. In addition, I strongly felt that the power of the media, centered around CoroCoro Comic, served to accelerate the growth in Pok?mon's popularity. Finally, there was also the small matter of Mew, the Pok?mon that Morimoto-san contrived as a kind of prank...
> 
> Morimoto: Well, I'm not sure if "contrived" is exactly the right word... (laughs wryly)
> 
> ...


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Actually, the first one - according to the code, was Rhydon followed by Kangaskhan.



Oh sorry, it was the first to be registered apparently. My bad :sweat


----------



## Golbez (Mar 20, 2010)

Uhhh... Center?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Kanto means East, and Johto means West.
> 
> Do Hoenn and Sinnoh mean North and South? And which one is which?
> 
> ...



The Japanese words for East and West are Higashi and Nishi respectively. Where did you come up with this?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for Battle Tower double teams? My brother and I are playing tonight, some suggestions to get our winning streak up high would be nice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2010)

Finally got my soul silver too. (midterms screwed me over though i do have spring  break to play now )


Pokewalker looks like tamagachi...love it! :33


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 21, 2010)

Damint my first lost in a gym is to Clair.

I need to get my arrange Platinum pokes over to my SS.
Electabuzz with Electrisizer(for Ampharos)
Sycther with Metal Coat(for Machoke)
Glaceon(for Tentacool)
Keeping Typhlosion, Crobat, and Gyarados(will eventually replace one of them fro Lugia).

Any help on how to take Clair down with my team of only 33-37


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there such thing as a hold item that increases accuracy?


----------



## Undead (Mar 21, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Is there such thing as a hold item that increases accuracy?


X accuracy I believe. I think you can buy 
them in the Goldenrod department store.


----------



## Mio (Mar 21, 2010)

Karn of Zeon said:


> Damint my first lost in a gym is to Clair.
> 
> I need to get my arrange Platinum pokes over to my SS.
> Electabuzz with Electrisizer(for Ampharos)
> ...


I solo'ed her over 3 times with my Typhlosion back in Silver.

Still he was over level 50 back then... didn't start to learn to train all my pokemons till my 8th playthrough 

Anyway, my strategy in the other times where I didn't solo, was to sent my pidgey/sentret and stuff as fodder while I heal my Typhlosion.

Can you catch Lugia at that point of the game? Might help you...


----------



## Augors (Mar 21, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Is there such thing as a hold item that increases accuracy?


Yes. Wide lens but only slightly boosts accuracy of moves. And zoom lens works after your foe moves, then your moves accuracy will boost.

Dreikoo: you know are an 90's kid when you owned a tamagachi.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, but that's only a one time use.

I'm talking about something you give a pokemon to hold that increases it's accuracy.

EDIT: Thanks, SatoiK


----------



## Shiron (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> X accuracy I believe. I think you can buy
> them in the Goldenrod department store.


That's not a hold item though--it's a Battle Item.

Anyway, even if there were (and I think there is one, but it doesn't increase the accuracy by much at all, as I recall) one, it wouldn't really be worth it IMO, as it means you can't hold an item like Choice Specs/Band, Life Orb, Expert Belt, etc, defeating the point in using the higher power, less accurate move, as it will just come out to be pretty similar if you had just been using the less powerful move with an item that boosts your attacking power.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 21, 2010)

Shiron said:


> That's not a hold item though--it's a Battle Item.
> 
> Anyway, even if there were (and I think there is one, but it doesn't increase the accuracy by much at all, as I recall) one, it wouldn't really be worth it IMO, as it means you can't hold an item like Choice Specs/Band, Life Orb, Expert Belt, etc, defeating the point in using the higher power, less accurate move, as it will just come out to be pretty similar if you had just been using the less powerful move with an item that boosts your attacking power.



I'm only doing this for an in-game pokemon/team, so none of that really matters.

Dragon Rush is only 75% accurate, and the Wide Lens increases accuracy by 10% of that, so I can get it up to at least 80%.

Still shitty, I guess, but not as shitty as it could be...


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 21, 2010)

Mio said:


> I solo'ed her over 3 times with my Typhlosion back in Silver.
> 
> Still he was over level 50 back then... didn't start to learn to train all my pokemons till my 8th playthrough
> 
> ...



I catch Lugia after the E4 methinks.

Thankfully, I can Transfer specific pokes from my Platinum version over to SS. Electabuzz, Sycther, Glaceon. 

E4 is gonna be a breeze


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2010)

Holy crap, that bug gym leader was hard lmao. Technician quick attack, constant u-turn...you can clearly see how much certain pokemon have improved over the generations really. 


I don't think i'd had done any better if i had cyndaquil over totodile either since in the end i won because of a static-proc from my mareep lol. Even rock tomb from totodile would only do about 50%, scyther would still be faster, and he'd heal himself with that berry before proceeding to fire a second u-turn for the kill.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Holy crap, that bug gym leader was hard lmao. Technician quick attack, constant u-turn...you can clearly see how much certain pokemon have improved over the generations really.
> 
> 
> I don't think i'd had done any better if i had cyndaquil over totodile either since in the end i won because of a static-proc from my mareep lol. Even rock tomb from totodile would only do about 50%, scyther would still be faster, and he'd heal himself with that berry before proceeding to fire a second u-turn for the kill.



Trust me, I used a Cyndaquil, and his U-Turn was vicious. That Scyther was beast.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm surprised he didn't just quick attack you...that's all the bastard did against my beedril. The one time he hit it with u-turn (i switched it in to use a potion on my totodile) he got a crit...FFFFFFFFF


----------



## squilliam (Mar 21, 2010)

lol, all this talk about that scyther.

He never used this "U-turn" even once on me. In fact, he was the first pokemon that got sent out against me and got owned pretty fast by pidgeotto


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm gonna solo that whore with my Ledian.  You watch.


----------



## Kek (Mar 21, 2010)

I've gotten so many critical hits against me today from trainers and wild pokes. Sometimes 2-3 times in a row.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuck that Scyther.  Like, holy shit.

Also, any tips on finding Ponyta in the Pokewalker?  I have yet to encounter one, or a Magby or Geodude, for that matter.  Are they Gold exclusive?


----------



## Cochise (Mar 21, 2010)

Ponyta is on both versions. :3


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 22, 2010)

squilliam said:


> lol, all this talk about that scyther.
> 
> He never used this "U-turn" even once on me. In fact, he was the first pokemon that got sent out against me and got owned pretty fast by pidgeotto



Yeah, bird pokes seem to be the way to do it. My sperow was how i took him down, i decided to not make a pideot this time around and well...it was only lvl 14 and it'd either die or be left with very very low HP after just one quick attack. I always like to have my team around the same level and since my team is varied i didn't have more than 2 things with bonuses against bugs...and  the other one was the aforementioned mareep that was too slow to do anything and too fragile to sustain u-turn.


I still remember how this went back in the original silver.

*Dreiko sends out Quilava*
*Quilava uses Flame Wheel*
"repeat"
"repeat"
*Dreiko just earned the Swarm Badge!*


Pokemon, as a whole, is MUCH deeper and better now, despite people's nostalgia and all that.


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2010)

I had to sacrifice my Flaafy to beat that god damned Scyther but it was totally worth it.  Got him paralyzed within the first or second turn and the rest finally came pretty easy.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 22, 2010)

Scyther <3


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2010)

Dragon team is hard to raise, glad they are traded over early on to help the speed.


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 23, 2010)

I beated Whitney but my ROM got blocked by Nintendo .. Now I can't play at all anymore, so I'll just have to wait and buy the game.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 23, 2010)

Caelus, I love your sig 

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on, I didn't have internet


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Caelus, I love your sig
> 
> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on, I didn't have internet



Thanks pek I hope to keep this one for a while.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

I love Eevees with a passion pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 24, 2010)

I love Hoppips and their evolutions with a passion. pek


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a Jumpluff on my team in SS  tis a first


----------



## Golbez (Mar 24, 2010)

Perfect. :ho

I tell ye, that little runt can take out anything. Atleast mine can.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

What moves would you recommend for it?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 24, 2010)

Leech Seed, Sleep Powder, Substitute and whatever works for the last spot.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

mmk then


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

Protect for last move.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 24, 2010)

Imma wing it for now, but I'll change the moves later. I already have Leech Seed


----------



## valerian (Mar 24, 2010)

I never use grass pokemon in my teams, unless it's a starter (excluding Chikorita), Breloom or Leafeon. 

And even then I barely use those.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 24, 2010)

Would it be lame if I were to actually LOL for like 5 minutes at the title of this thread?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2010)

tyler said:


> Would it be lame if I were to actually LOL for like 5 minutes at the title of this thread?



Depends on how the laughter was deskrabbyed i suppose .


----------



## valerian (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I'll be a mankey's uncle.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

I really hate mew guys >.>


----------



## Rache (Mar 25, 2010)

^ oh god


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 25, 2010)

There's one seer that used a voltrob and shocked himself to death,I'm bad at this


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm gonna Raichu out of this story.


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmm...I see what you did thar


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't Seel me bro. 

The plants are spraying Dewgong all over the place.


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm confused now... xD Hey,I'm no bro,I'm a sistah


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

Bro works best with that sentence.


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 25, 2010)

Continue on,Golby~♥ No harm meant


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm too busy to make up more. :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

I have the jokes you're seaking.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I have the jokes you're seaking.



Rhydon man! I love jokes!


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2010)

It was Christmas eevee when my grandfather's koffing was seeld with a heracross on top and a trio dug his spirit'stomb.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 25, 2010)

Dear Arceus, this is too munchlax.


----------



## Mio (Mar 25, 2010)

Everytime I make her squirtle


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 26, 2010)

Mio said:


> Everytime I make her squirtle



I'd Payday to see that


----------



## Mio (Mar 26, 2010)

I took a pikachu in the shower this morning.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 26, 2010)

Mio said:


> I took a pikachu in the shower this morning.



Sorry I was such a Slowpoke at getting it up. But when people aren't looking, trust me, Omastar 


_It's super effective!_


----------



## valerian (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about making a Canine team, ant suggestions?

I've alread got three ready,

Arcanine
Jolteon
Lucario


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm thinking about making a Canine team, ant suggestions?
> 
> I've alread got three ready,
> 
> ...



I'd say Houndoom, but you already have a fire. So, Mightyena?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm thinking about making a Canine team, ant suggestions?
> 
> I've alread got three ready,
> 
> ...


Suicune
Granbull
Can't think of a third that's not electric. Maybe add a persian just for some antithesis .


----------



## valerian (Mar 27, 2010)

Would Weavile count as a canine?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Would Weavile count as a canine?



More weasel than anything.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2010)

Showing threads 1 to 30 of 280

We have 280 threads in this section!

Honestly I never thought we'd get so many threads.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2010)

Motherfucking Porygon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2010)

Now we only need porygon z with a gold aura firing hyper beam like it's a kamehameha .


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2010)

Porygon-Z would be like some flying anti-air artillery cannon.


----------



## Mio (Mar 27, 2010)

Does that Porygon have any offensive capabilities? Other than squashing you at the speed of a turtle?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe its mouth works the same way as a Solar Beam?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 27, 2010)

Mio said:


> Does that Porygon have any offensive capabilities? Other than squashing you at the speed of a turtle?



I lol'd


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Porygon2 is superior to Porygon-Z though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Porygon2 is superior to Porygon-Z though.



Nope, modest with max Satt, adaptability tri-attack/hyperbeam with choice scarf = win.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nope, modest with max Satt, adaptability tri-attack/hyperbeam with choice scarf = win.



Also cuteness


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nope, modest with max Satt, adaptability tri-attack/hyperbeam with choice scarf = win.



Gastly says hi. I'd say Gengar or Rotom, but even Gastly is enough to shut it down. =w=


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh and also, Scizor's Bullet Punch says hi as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Gastly says hi. I'd say Gengar or Rotom, but even Gastly is enough to shut it down. =w=



That's why you also give it shadow ball.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> That's why you also give it shadow ball.



Oh duh, I was thinking of Adaptability as Normalize, where it turns all moves into Normal type moves. Though Porygon-Z is locked into a Normal type move regardless thanks to Choice Scarf, so you have to switch anyway.

I personally like Porygon2 better simply because of it's design and the fact that it has great defenses. Porygon-Z is much too frail. Priority moves would ravage Porygon-Z, not to mention the large number of Steel types that reign in OU that laugh at Normal type moves. Hyper Beam is a fool's choice in competitive play, so you're left with Tri-Attack.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

Hyper beam is there for taking out something you need to take down fast. Something that could outsweep your whole team. It's like explosion only much scarier if the foe actually doesn't have something that can take your pory out in one hit.

I can't count the times whole matches have been won from it by me.

Also, tri-attack is as strong as a super effective non-STABed 80 power move the way i set it up, coupled with it's epic Satt it's enough to take a lot of things down.

Pory2 is too unremarkable for my tastes. There's better defensive normal types with messy moves. Just use snorlax lol.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

Epic pokemon battle, including Porygon-Z


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2010)

For a moment there, I thought the thread was re-created. lol

I feel so sad. I haven't feed/warmed my Pokemon in a long time. 
I will do that now and while I'm at it, I'll search up "DS" and see how much they cost! :S


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Hyper beam is there for taking out something you need to take down fast. Something that could outsweep your whole team. It's like explosion only much scarier if the foe actually doesn't have something that can take your pory out in one hit.
> 
> I can't count the times whole matches have been won from it by me.
> 
> ...



Well yes, but I'd never use Hyper Beam in competitive play simply for the fact that it leaves Porygon-Z wide open. Like I said, after Hyper Beam, anything with priority could probably come in and take Porygon-Z out.

Don't worry, I know how awesome Porygon-Z can be. I used a 4 HP/252 Sp. Atk/252 Spd Adaptability Choice Specs Hyper Beam Porygon-Z in the Battle Hall. It won me every single match.  I just used a different move for the Ghost types of course, but the other 16 types were ravaged by Hyper Beam.

I guess it's just personal preference then. I just love Porygon2.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

It doesn't even need the specs if you're gonna be using hyper beam, i just love using scarf to outspeed cocky jolteons and weaviles with their 400 thousand speed points .


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> It doesn't even need the specs if you're gonna be using hyper beam, i just love using scarf to outspeed cocky jolteons and weaviles with their 400 thousand speed points .



I know it didn't need Specs, but the sheer power was just too awesome to overlook.  It didn't have a problem outspeeding much of anything anyway, since NPC's Pokemon aren't EV trained.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm curious how did you guys find out about Competitive battling? I didn't find out about it until D/P/P, and had no clue what the hell people were talking about. Yet, alot of you seem to be experts (for lack of a better term) , and know the game mechanics fairly well. Which I guess makes sense seeing as EV/IV stuff has been around for a while.

Back when I first heard about it, I was really interested in it but I saw what was required of it time wise ( if not using Shoddy), and due to my impatient nature I eventually threw out all ideas of playing competitively. 

So, what got you guys into it, and how long have you been competitive?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 28, 2010)

I got into it with a few months before getting into pokemon again after leaf green. I do this thing where i play a lot, then don't touch the games for a few years or so and then get back to it.

So, when i was getting back into pokemon in preparation for the new gen i read up about it. I actually restarted my LG after porting everything to ruby and played it with natures and IVs in mind. My mewtwo was caught in that playthrough, modest and 28 Satt IVs. First try. .


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2010)

This is semi pokemon related. Anyone know how to get this song off the site? I also can't remember which pokemon game it plays in, and where. I want to say Pokemon Tower...?



It's poketechno, I like it xD


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2010)

hey guys, help me out

I'm playing gold and i'm stuck in this ass-end-of-nowhere town called Azalea. I can only backtrack, or go into the Ilex forest  where i encounter so many fodder for every step that i get nowhere for a lack of patience, and i only go in circles anyway. i've beaten the gym and team rocket.

where do i go from here?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucaniel, did you catch the Farfetch'd so you could get Cut?



Masurao said:


> So, what got you guys into it, and how long have you been competitive?



Oh goodness, I can't remember how long I've actually been competitive. Quite a long time now. What really got me into it was reading some stuff off of GameFAQs about it. That lead me to Smogon, which lead me to competitive battling. I read everything I possibly could about it and memorized lots of stuff. Now here I am. 

I just think it's insanely fun. Making your own teams and your own strategies and beating other people.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Lucaniel, did you catch the Farfetch'd so you could get Cut?


i walked at it and tried to corner it, but it went back to its owners. i haven't encountered another one, only the one that was lost by some guy. i have the Cut card thingy though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> i walked at it and tried to corner it, but it went back to its owners. i haven't encountered another one, only the one that was lost by some guy. i have the Cut card thingy though.



Then you must have one of your Pokemon learn Cut. Then there's a certain tree you can use Cut on so you can continue through Ilex Forest.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Then you must have one of your Pokemon learn Cut. Then there's a certain tree you can use Cut on so you can continue through Ilex Forest.



that's what i figured. how do i do that, though? when i try and select it in battles nothing happens, so how do i make one of them learn it?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> that's what i figured. how do i do that, though? when i try and select it in battles nothing happens, so how do i make one of them learn it?



Well, you have it in the TM/HM pocket of your bag, right? You have to select it in your bag, then teach it to one of your Pokemon. You might have to overwrite a move. Make sure one of the Pokemon in your party can learn it as well. You have to use it outside of a battle. Where that guy and the Farfetch'd were, there should be a tree that looks different from all the rest. You go up to it, press A against it and it should ask you if you want to use Cut on the tree. You say yes, the Pokemon uses Cut and you can get through.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2010)

but...where do i go to select it in my bag? the PC i access in the center doesn't let me use the card on a pokemon (only withdraw, deposit and toss), so where do i go to do that?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, it won't be in your PC! You should be able to select your Bag on the menu that lets you view your Pokedex, Pokemon, lets you save, etc. Then it'll be in one of the pockets in your Bag. Just shift from left to right and you should find the pocket that has TMs/HMs in it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2010)

i'm guessing that's accessible on the gameboy version only, then?

'cause i can't find it anywhere. i'm playing gold on the PC using the VisualBoyAdvance emulator.

edit: NVM found it, lol, i had to hit enter. i had bayleef learn cut (had to forget synthesis though )


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Hm, I've played a Gold ROM before on the No$GBA emulator and I've been able to find all that stuff just fine. It's not like it's two screens, so you should be able to find it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> edit: NVM found it, lol, i had to hit enter. i had bayleef learn cut (had to forget synthesis though )



Oh, you found it. 

And well, you can always go to a Move Deleter later on I think to forget Cut. But you won't need Synthesis much anyway. In-game, it's better just to heal with Potions and stuff.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I just think it's insanely fun. Making your own teams and your own strategies and beating other people.



Haha, I still find myself EV training, and IV breeding for at least decent IV's even though my patience is really tested quite frequently. I might go as far to say this game has made me a more patient person. 

I might try competitive battling one day, even though I say I gave up on the idea of it. I have around 10 or so really good Pokemon in the IV department. Still no shinys though.


----------



## Undead (Mar 29, 2010)

I rather not spend hours and hour trying to find good IV's and good 
natures when I can have it all done in 5 minutes on Pokesav.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

Are there any Misty/Starmie fans here? I felt like working, so I worked on a siggy. The stock had misty, uh, kind of peeing, so I had to clean all that up. Then I took stuff from other stock, tried to put it all together nicely. If anyone wants it, here ya go :3

[SP][/SP]

I think it came out decent


----------



## Mio (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks great, would take it but that means I would have to get rid of Mio. 

Also got too much sexual innuendos for me. 


Anway, why is Blue the 8th Gym Leader in Gen 2? Wouldn't it be more fit if he was an Elite Four member or even the Champion again, being a former champion and all... also how did Koga rank up so much? O_o


----------



## Golbez (Mar 29, 2010)

Story progression. Alot happened in those years, I guess.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 29, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Story progression. Alot happened in those years, I guess.



Indeed. What I don't understand is why Lance is the champion. I mean he was the 4th Elite and better then the other three. Guess one day he was like "Herp derp hey let me walk through this door OH HAI I is champz ma gee"


----------



## Augors (Mar 29, 2010)

Did anyone get the spiky eared pichu yet? =o


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Anyone got any good Jasmine stocks? :3





Awesome Jasmine stock, made it transparent for ya.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 29, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I wanted to rep you. Damn the system. >_>
> 
> 
> lol, thanks meng.



That's the same face I made when I saw it too :33


----------



## Augors (Mar 29, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Anyone got any good Jasmine stocks? :3
> 
> 
> 
> I have.


Best event ever.

If anyone needs the EV and IV guide for those who don't know how I can post. Death should like update the competitive battle guide.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone here up for a Lv. 100 Single battle on HG/SS? My FC is in my sig.

And yeah, I should.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

How do you guys like my new set?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm having a problem on gold 

i'm trying to go further into the ecruteak gym (i've beaten the first guy) but i keep getting pulled back when i take a step forward. is this a game glitch or is there a reason for it?

edit: holy shit i just figured it out


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2010)

There's an invisible pathway in the gym. If you fall off, you start at the beginning. So you have to follow the path just right.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm having a problem on gold
> 
> i'm trying to go further into the ecruteak gym (i've beaten the first guy) but i keep getting pulled back when i take a step forward. is this a game glitch or is there a reason for it?



If that's the gym where you're covered in darkness, look at the floor carefully before you battle and you'll see a path.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2010)

i didn't actually see one, but trial and error got me to the second trainer, who told me how it worked. thanks, though.


----------



## Juice (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got Heart Gold. Cyndaquil is my starter. Was wondering what your guy's suggestions are for my first few Pok?mon. I haven't played any Pok?mon games since Leaf Green and Fire Red.


----------



## valerian (Mar 29, 2010)

Hoothoot, Mareep, Wooper, Hoppip.


----------



## Juice (Mar 29, 2010)

What is a good pokemon for HM moves in this game?


----------



## Undead (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't think of any in game ones, but Tropius 
and Bibarel are good if you can get em.


----------



## Juice (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm, thanks. I'll try and find someone with them when I get a bit further in the game.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 30, 2010)

I just caught an Articuno(in SS) after exhausting all of my Ultra Balls and cathing with a Poke Ball

why did they make Legendaries harder to catch


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

I am pissed.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Juice said:


> What is a good pokemon for HM moves in this game?



The Crabby I got from the pokewalker knows Rock Smash, Cut, Strength, and Whirlpool.  Surf and Waterfall are decent enough moves that I can justify giving to Gyarados.


----------



## Augors (Mar 30, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I am pissed.


Lost a wifi battle, ooooorrr Your game got loss or erase.

Asuma set is fucking epic. And there should be a Pokemon tournament in NF.:amazed


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> The Crabby I got from the pokewalker knows Rock Smash, Cut, Strength, and Whirlpool.  Surf and Waterfall are decent enough moves that I can justify giving to Gyarados.



Can you catch a crabby in game at any point?


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Juice said:


> Can you catch a crabby in game at any point?



Haha, his name is Krabby.  Wow, that was silly.  Anyways:



I had no idea the place was so diverse, actually.


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry.  Its been a while since I've picked up a Pokemon game. 
Thanks. 

I just beat the first gym.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> Lost a wifi battle, ooooorrr Your game got loss or erase.
> 
> Asuma set is fucking epic. And there should be a Pokemon tournament in NF.:amazed




No, for being an idiot.

I made it to Blackthorn city and the game crashed.

Usually I wouldn't give a crap, but I never saved once in the game so I have to start again. I'm at the 6th Gym now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 30, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> No, for being an idiot.
> 
> I made it to Blackthorn city and the game crashed.
> 
> Usually I wouldn't give a crap, but I never saved once in the game so I have to start again. I'm at the 6th Gym now.



You never saved once



Why?!?


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations!

Blaziken evolved into Blazilax!


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

Wait, you played through the whole game with out saving? Or just from the point of the sixth gym to the eighth?


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

Could of been using a charger.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

True.

Zayne, your set is lulzy


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> No, for being an idiot.
> 
> I made it to Blackthorn city and the game crashed.
> 
> Usually I wouldn't give a crap, but I never saved once in the game so I have to start again. I'm at the 6th Gym now.



How the fuck?  It took me 30 hours to reach Kanto, so I am guessing 27 hours to get 8 badges.  So even if you are insanely faster than I am, you still played for >20 hours nonstop, without thinking to save once.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Spur of the moment maybe? ;<


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Spur of the moment maybe? ;<



To not save through half a game?


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

That's gotta suck.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, to just keep going from spur of the moment and forget. Idk why they didn't save, just guessing. Ask them


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 30, 2010)

Sarutobi. What the hell have you done to your sig


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Well, to just keep going from spur of the moment and forget. Idk why they didn't save, just guessing. Ask them



Oh, I understand what you meant now. I've done that plenty of times. Just not through twenty + hours of game play.


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Sarutobi. What the hell have you done to your sig


What so ever do you mean? :ho


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Eh, it happens I guess


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 30, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> What so ever do you mean? :ho



You made it into and American


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> You made it into and American



Very funny.  

I heard that the UK outranked, or should I say outweighed, America since 2008.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Very funny.
> 
> I heard that the UK outranked, or should I say outweighed, America since 2008.



We're not no.1 but a very close no.2


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Are we #1? (USA)


----------



## Juice (Mar 30, 2010)

I believe so, yes.


----------



## Undead (Mar 30, 2010)

Blaziken says yes.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Does that mean I need to diet?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Does that mean I need to diet?



Most likely

Not all Americans are fat though


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, I need to reach 100 pounds even to not be obese  stupid 120


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

How tall are you? 120 pounds shouldn't be nowhere near obese lol (unless you're like 13...)

I'm 6.1 so my 190 pounds is ok...but again I am Greek.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm 5'6 and I was kidding  I'm not fat, but my stomach is kinda big


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah, good to know. I feel sorry for people with low self-esteem lol.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

I have low self esteem  I got upset today when trying on a prom dress cause my granny made a comment on my stomach  but it's mostly about looks, not weight. The weight is just with her


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have low self esteem  I got upset today when trying on a prom dress cause my granny made a comment on my stomach  but it's mostly about looks, not weight. The weight is just with her



She was probably kidding lol.

My grandmother is the queen of awkward sex/relationship jokes and comments when i'm with people...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

No, she told me I needed to get another size and was pissed off that my stomach was slightly visible. It hurts my feelings


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

At least you're not Japanese, our professor one time was talking about clothes and she was like "in Japan, every girl is size 0 or fat" and she was being dead serious lol.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Chinese friend. He looks anorexic and so does his mom


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I have a Chinese friend. He looks anorexic and so does his mom



My GF is quite thin indeed (petite too, i feel she'll get blown away by the wind any day now and i won't see her ever again ) but my male half JP friend is quite the chubbo lol.


Japanese food doesn't have many calories so to get fat over there you really need to be a glutton. That's why these sizes go on. China should be even worse i'd assume.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

So is your gf of Asian decent? You'll just have to hold onto her 

Yea, they're verrrry skinny


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm Chinese, 140 pounds, and 5'7''.  I do not think I am that skinny.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> So is your gf of Asian decent? You'll just have to hold onto her
> 
> Yea, they're verrrry skinny



Yeah, Japanese, she's an exchange student here, kinda works with me since i'm not from the US either (but I'm a citizen lulz). And yeah, i will.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

My friend Liang and his mom are. They are verrrry tiny. Congrats on being an exception 

Ah, I see. I'm just an American high school student  supposedly half Italian though


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm 100% Greek but my mom is half American so during a vacation here in 04 parents said "what the hell, let's make him a citizen, you never know", it was literally a last minute thing too, we extended our vacation for about a week since the procedure needed time lol.

And well, 2 years later we picked up and moved here...worked for me great too since in Greece there's mandatory army service for all boys once they finish HS/college...but i escaped it by moving away a few months before turning 18 .


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm Sicilian and Greek! -gleams brilliantly-

And staying on topic, loving my new team Dre^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

You should, cute dragons, epic dragons, chompy aligators and black pimp-birds make into one fun team lol.


Btw, speak any Greek?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2010)

Nope, afraid it's just in my blood. All I know is that it's part of why I'm just so handsome


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Nope, afraid it's just in my blood. All I know is that it's part of why I'm just so handsome



Ah, if you're handsome you're greek indeed. I know from what my mirror tells me.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I'm Chinese, 140 pounds, and 5'7''.  I do not think I am that skinny.



I'm 5'7 and 173 pounds...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 31, 2010)

Finally, back where I was before my game fucking up.

And yes, I did save this time.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Finally, back where I was before my game fucking up.
> 
> And yes, I did save this time.



Nice, try and make it a habit this time


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

Just beat Bugsy the second gym leader.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Juice said:


> I'm 5'7 and 173 pounds...



Oh.  Um.  Awkward.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Juice again.



Even more so.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm skinny as well. Quite strange.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

So Juice, when did you buy the game?  Are you in Europe?


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got it Sunday. No, America. 

You?


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

A little over a week before.  No Kanto badges yet, but I took the boat ride already.  

Oh, and in America, but you could probably tell from my location.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

What is your current team?


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Pokemon:  Alakazam, Typhlosion, Lugia, Snorlax, Raikou, and Gyarados.  
Levels:  50, 52, 45, 50, 40, 45

Yeah, I have not trained my legendaries at all.  If I am just running around the game, having Alakazam and Krabby is enough.  Maybe Lugia to fly.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

I looked at Lugia's move sets when you encounter it in Soul Silver. It has better moves at level 45 in Soul Silver then it will when I ecounter it in Heart Gold at level 70. 

Krabby is your HM user?


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup.

And it could be just me, but I think Lugia was dramatically improved in Soul Silver over the original game.  Wasn't aeroblast learned at like 93 or something in the original?  Also, you already got Lugia in Heart Gold?


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

I noticed that as well. I think thats one of the moves it knows when you catch it at level 45?

I haven't caught it. I only have two Johto badges.  I've read as much about the game as I've actually played. Serebii is my new best friend.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 31, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Yup.
> 
> And it could be just me, but I think Lugia was dramatically improved in Soul Silver over the original game.  Wasn't aeroblast learned at like 93 or something in the original?  Also, you already got Lugia in Heart Gold?



Nope, Lugia had aeroblast when you caught it in silver at lvl 40. Actually, it's moveset is worse now since it doesn't know recover any more. (they replaced that with extrasensory, which, although good enough, doesn't come close in usefulness when lugia is so bulky already)


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Juice said:


> I noticed that as well. I think thats one of the moves it knows when you catch it at level 45?



It is.  I remember, because it wiped off anywhere from a third to a half of my hp everytime it used it...  and I was throwing ultra balls like mad.  In the end, I restarted the game, and just kept throwing master balls and checking its ivs until I was satisified.  



> I haven't caught it. I only have two Johto badges.  I've read as much about the game as I've actually played. Serebii is my new best friend.



I have been using bulbapedia, but only to check for items or TMs.  



> Nope, Lugia had aeroblast when you caught it in silver at lvl 40. Actually, it's moveset is worse now since it doesn't know recover any more. (they replaced that with extrasensory, which, although good enough, doesn't come close in usefulness when lugia is so bulky already)



Yeah, I checked and I was probably thinking about ancient power.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> It is.  I remember, because it wiped off anywhere from a third to a half of my hp everytime it used it...  and I was throwing ultra balls like mad.  In the end, I restarted the game, and just kept throwing master balls and checking its ivs until I was satisified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you do IV training? 


I haven't played Pok?mon since Diamond and Pearl came out. 
So I am living off of Serebii until I'm back in the swing of things.


----------



## Mio (Mar 31, 2010)

Wtf is wrong with Kotone?

The first time I saw her, I found her design awful and all I could think about was this:


*Spoiler*: _It's a me_ 



Mario!




Then as time passed by I started finding her pretty decent till I fell in love with her design.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

I stopped playing after Crystal (have every single game - except Gold - before that though), but I could not resist the remake of the game that sparked my interest in the first place.  Silver remains one of my all time favorites.  

No IV training because I would be numb from the boredom.  If you are as unlucky as I am, nature breeding alone will take you several hours.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

Really, its been that long since you've played a Pokémon game?

I've thought about doing IV training right after I defeat the eighth Johto Gym. Like you said though, its quite boring.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Juice said:


> Really, its been that long since you've played a Pok?mon game?



Ruby and whatever had horrible designs, and I was not interested enough to progress into a whole new generation.  Apparently, the newest generation is any better, seeing the hatedom around it.



> I've thought about doing IV training right after I defeat the eighth Johto Gym. Like you said though, its quite boring.



What frustrates me is that I got an amazing Abra with all his IV stats over 20, most over 25, but with the wrong nature.  Bold is not that bad, but I really wanted a modest or timid.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, it looks like they took pictures from a kinder garden class room for the new generations. Its still Pokémon so I'll play them. 

Thats what is so complicated about this stuff. All the right stats and what not to make the perfect Pokémon. I don't know if I would be able to follow through with all of it.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Juice said:


> Well, it looks like they took pictures from a kinder garden class room for the new generations. Its still Pok?mon so I'll play them.



I googled generation five yesterday, and the guys in this subforum are right.  The artists are increasingly drawing them more digimon-like.  Definitely not getting that game.  



> Thats what is so complicated about this stuff. All the right stats and what not to make the perfect Pok?mon. I don't know if I would be able to follow through with all of it.



I spent so much time breeding for Abras that in the end, I settled for a modest Abra with 20-24 on hp, 24-27 special attack, and 27-31 speed.  Too tired to go further.  I was thinking to myself that if I ever got the perfect Abra, it would be the first pokemon I ever nicknamed.  Kwisatz Haderach.  Rep for anyone who got the reference.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Kwisatz Haderach.  Rep for anyone who got the reference.



Dune, I lol'd.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't even really know the generations. I just know the quality of Pokémon started going down the drain when Ruby/Sapphire came out. 

I wouldn't be able to spend that much time breeding them. Especially since you have to wait for the eggs to hatch to see if its what you want.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah.  Easily one of my favorite novels.  That Abra would have been the messiah.  31 stats on everything, Timid, Synchronize, and possibly Shiny.  I would never hack for it because it seems to take away from its glory, but my god.  I would never use any other pokemon.  Ever.



> I wouldn't be able to spend that much time breeding them. Especially since you have to wait for the eggs to hatch to see if its what you want.



It is easier than you think because there is a nice long straight road by the daycare, and you can just hold up for 12 seconds, down for 12 seconds, and in fifteen minutes, it hatches.  You can do it while watching T.V.  The problem is that the probabilities are stacked heavily against you.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

I tried using hacks on one of my games once. The thing scrambled my DS. I took the thing back and the game guy who sold it too me laughed and told me I shouldn't go the take the easy way out of things. I sensed a plot.

*Edit:*

I guess if you put it that way if you had the true ambition to get what they wanted, I guess a person could drag through the boredom.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 31, 2010)

Juice said:


> I guess if you put it that way if you had the true ambition to get what they wanted, I guess a person could drag through the boredom.



The problem is that even if you had two mates with 31s on the stats you want, the game blindly selects 3 to inherent and makes the others absolutely random.  Of course, with the right gear, you confidently make a single trait pass down, but this still leaves five up for grabs.


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

True. I might do this to get a perfect Dragonite, Poliwrath, and Raichu. Sometime in the future.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 31, 2010)

I've got a perfect Eevee and a few others <3


----------



## Juice (Mar 31, 2010)

It would sure be nice to get a Poliwag with Naive Nature and the egg move Encore.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 10,000 steps is long, man.



I did 5800 today, no sweat.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

I have nothing but time.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

So Juice, how did you get the game without a Pokewalker?


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Computer Emulator. I lost my DS.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

There are computer emulators for SS and HG already?  Holy crap.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> There are computer emulators for SS and HG already?  Holy crap.



There's probably a translated rom of the jp version or something.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> There are computer emulators for SS and HG already?  Holy crap.



I was as suprised as you. I have SS as well now but I want to beat HG first.



Dreikoo said:


> There's probably a translated rom of the jp version or something.



Bingo!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 1, 2010)

I had the rom for Soul Silver on the 15th, I was shocked by how quick it was available. But it just runs slow on an emulator, so I went and got the real thing.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

The problems I've seen with mine is the game is slower. I can't change in game settings or it will crash. The audio is complete shit. I have to also save pretty regularly in fear of random crashes. But hey! Its Pokémon served hard and cold, but so worth it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2010)

Juice said:


> Bingo!



When you're good, you're good.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, it is better than nothing, I guess.  The lag would kill me though;  the people in this game talk slowly as it is.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, its also makes NF lag while playing. 

Then again, I have twelve hours of game play and only played about six of those. The rest would be just sitting in the background.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

The biggest shame would the lack of multiplayer.  

Speaking of which, has anyone tried doing the Pokeathlon with friends?  It is actually hilariously fun, even if the retard on the podium takes an eternity to complete his speeches.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

You mean having the Emulator and all? 

The Pokeathlon crashes my game too.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah.  Having the emulator means no multiplayer.  

And the pokeathlon is not practically useful.  The rewards for doing it are generally useless (evolution stones, berries, nuggets, and PP ups).  It is just a series of fun minigames if you ever tire of grinding, breeding, or any other monotonous activity.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, thats the down fall of this thing. 

Those evolution stones are what I want.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

Still, you saved yourself 40 bucks.  Almost $250 if you count the DS.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats the way I look at it. Maybe for my birthday I can convince my mother to get me a DS with SS HG.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 1, 2010)

You should do that or get a job somewhere to get some income


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

I have too much stuff going on to have a job.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2010)

Training Porygon2 now. pek


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Starting Silver. My starter is Totadile.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2010)

Totodile is boss.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Clair is boss. pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2010)

Juice said:


> Clair is boss. pek



That's what gym leader means, slowpoke.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2010)

Slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Slowpoke.jpg



ditto.jpg


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.  

Because I saw that killing one Psyduck = 5 special attack EV with the power lens, I had mistakenly concluded that killing one Golduck = 10 EV.  Man, what a bitch; I have no idea how many Golducks I had killed and marked as 10 points already.

Do any of you guys know if Shadow Ball is inheritable for Abra?  Looks like I am back to breeding.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice counter thar :ho

I have no idea ;<


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Do any of you guys know if Shadow Ball is inheritable for Abra?  Looks like I am back to breeding.



There's always the Shadow Ball TM, if you haven't used it already. Though something tells me you've used it.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.
> 
> Because I saw that killing one Psyduck = 5 special attack EV with the power lens, I had mistakenly concluded that killing one Golduck = 10 EV.  Man, what a bitch; I have no idea how many Golducks I had killed and marked as 10 points already.
> 
> Do any of you guys know if Shadow Ball is inheritable for Abra?  Looks like I am back to breeding.


If you messed up on the EVs, you don't have to go back to breeding--you can just use Hondew Berries to rest its Special Attack EVs, and then just start the EV training over again.

As for your question, it's not an egg move, no. It is a TM that Abra can learn though, so if both parents know it, then it can be passed down, but it doesn't seem like that's going to be that helpful here, as I'm guessing that the other parent wouldn't have it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2010)

dreams lie, do you have Wi-Fi? I have loads upon loads of EV-reducing berries on my Platinum. If you traded the Abra to me, I could easily reduce all the Sp. Atk EVs back to 0 for you. It wouldn't be a problem at all. :3 If you wanted, I could throw 10 Calcium onto your Abra as well to get it's Sp. Atk EVs to 100 to give you a sort of head start again.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

It is a Kadabra right now, and I read somewhere that the baby learns TMs from the father.  I have no idea how true it is or if Shadow Ball is one of the inheritable TMs.

And yes, this Kadabra used the one I won from Monty.


----------



## Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> That's what gym leader means, slowpoke.



Well aren't you the smarth one.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 1, 2010)

It's k  but I agree, Totodile is boss


----------



## Shiron (Apr 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> It is a Kadabra right now, and I read somewhere that the baby learns TMs from the father.  I have no idea how true it is or if Shadow Ball is one of the inheritable TMs.
> 
> And yes, this Kadabra used the one I won from Monty.


Nah, unfortunately, that's not true. Males are only able to pass down certain particular moves to the eggs (aka Egg Moves), which typically have nothing to do with TMs at all (). To pass down TMs, the first form of the Pokemon that will be hatched has to be able to learn the TM, and both parents have to know it; otherwise, it won't get passed down.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Nah, unfortunately, that's not true. Males are only able to pass down certain particular moves to the eggs (aka Egg Moves), which typically have nothing to do with TMs at all (). To pass down TMs, the first form of the Pokemon that will be hatched has to be able to learn the TM, and both parents have to know it; otherwise, it won't get passed down.



Dammit.  I need to pester someone for TM30 then.  

@Death-kun

I been thinking about breeding one with 31 speed anyways.  Thanks for the offer.

EDIT:



> Level Up case
> 
> If the baby Pokémon can learn a move by Level Up and both of its parents know that certain move, then the Pokémon will be born knowing that move.
> 
> ...







No offense, but I might as well breed one baby just to test it.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 1, 2010)

Huh, Smogon's saying the same thing:


I could have sworn that it was the same for TMs as it was for Level-up moves, but it doesn't seem like that's the case after all. 'Course, I've never actually bred TMs myself, so I suppose it just got jumbled up in my head at some point.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

It hatched.  Lololololol.  I have a level 1 Abra with shadow ball.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 1, 2010)

For those who haven't seen this:


Too bad it's only an April Fool's Joke.  I'd actually be tempted to buy something like this if it were real~~.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Juice (Apr 2, 2010)

Just finished training for the night. Went a little over board. 

I trained my Croconaw to level 18 as well as my Pidgeotto. So I'll win for sure against Falkner.  Only took me forty minutes getting 35exp per defeat to get my Totodile up to level 18.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 2, 2010)

I absolutely abhor grinding.  My solution was to use only one pokemon all the way up to Whitney, then start using Abra and Togetic (getting Togetic is a journey in itself ), and exclusively use those three until the shiny Gyarados.  Since I am only dividing my exp among three pokemon as opposed to 6, I only grind for the two additions into my party at the time when exp is much more liberally given.  Quality over quantity.  

Anyways, I really need to get started on the breeding again.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2010)

Guys, I just had an epiphany. This seriously just came to me, sorry if everyone else figured this out.

Brock is first (1)
who is weak to Misty (2)
who is weak to Lt. Surge (3)
Who is weak to Erika (4)
Who is weak to Koga (5)
Who is weak to Sabrina (6)
Who is a fucking haxxor in Gen I, c-c-c-combo breaker
Then there is Blaine (7)
who is weak to Giovanni (8)
who is weak to Lorelai (E1)
Who is weak to Bruno, Fighting > Ice (E2)
Who is weak to Agatha (E3)
Who is, like everything in Gen I, weak to Lance (E4)


/fuckinmindblown


----------



## Mio (Apr 2, 2010)

I never noticed that. 

I think they did it on purpose, having Psychic the odd one out, they were very broken in Gen I.

Plus it's also because Sabrina kicks ass.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2010)

herp de derp


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

I never knew that either.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Guys, I just had an epiphany. This seriously just came to me, sorry if everyone else figured this out.
> 
> Brock is first (1)
> who is weak to Misty (2)
> ...



Pretty interesting.

Definitely Onix-pected!


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2010)

i'm playing gold, and apparently i have to go back to goldenrod to battle team rocket or some shit like that. 

how do i get from cianwood/olivine to goldenrod?

edit: nvm lol


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Guys, I just had an epiphany. This seriously just came to me, sorry if everyone else figured this out.
> 
> Brock is first (1)
> who is weak to Misty (2)
> ...



Never saw that before.  The one thing about gym leaders that truly caught my attention was that the 7th gym leader, the one who specialized in ice, was right before Clair with dragon pokemon.  You would assume he would wipe the floor with her.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm training my Nidorino to take down that god-forsaken fat cow in Goldenrod.


----------



## Juice (Apr 2, 2010)

Why does everyone seem to have trouble with Whitney?


----------



## Kek (Apr 2, 2010)

Good defense stats, Milk Drink, and Rollout early in the game make for a tough opponent.


----------



## Juice (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't seem to have any real trouble knocking it out with my Quilava in Heart Gold. Did notice that roll out could deal a great amount of damage though.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 2, 2010)

Kek said:


> Good defense stats, Milk Drink, and Rollout early in the game make for a tough opponent.



Special attack is where it's at.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 2, 2010)

Miltank is honestly a, well, for lack of a better word, tank of a pokemon. You wouldn't think so but I'd say if we maxed out every pokemon, took out the legendaries and elemental affinities and were left with just stats and attacks, Miltank would be top ten.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Now I kind of want to get one...


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Last time I attempted to hack a Pokémon game it fried my whole ds.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Miltank Base Stats: 95 HP, 80 Attack, 105 Defense, 40 Sp Attack, 70 Sp Defense, 100 Speed


Holy shit, who knew?!


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

What level is that at?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Juice said:


> What level is that at?



Those are it's base stats, lol


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh sh-. 

I found a new love. Can you even catch one in Soul Silver?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Rt. 38, 39, 47. Uncommon ^^


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet. One of its ability's allows you to attack ghost types with normal type moves.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Give it something like: Curse, Milk Drink, Body Slam, and whatever else ya want.... and damn. That's pretty sick.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

For me, miltank is probably the best double edge user due to the high defenses and milk drink as well as STAB.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

It can learn some sweet moves too. Damn. This will be a good Pokémon to have later in the game.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

This cow terrifies me, I'm glad Whitney is an early on gym leader. She has a Miltank during her rematches though


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Miltank is honestly a, well, for lack of a better word, tank of a pokemon. You wouldn't think so but I'd say if we maxed out every pokemon, took out the legendaries and elemental affinities and were left with just stats and attacks, Miltank would be top ten.



Not really.  Onix.  Now that is a dick.  I bet Steelix would be awful to fight against if I did not have a fire starter too.  Most rock pokemon have way too much defense and too many types they are super effective against.  

Also, I just realized how haxed dragon dance was.  I always assumed status boosting moves was a waste of time, but after missing two thunders on a Feraligatr, his stats become godlike.  One shot everyone in my party.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Caelus said:


> This cow terrifies me, I'm glad Whitney is an early on gym leader. She has a Miltank during her rematches though



Get whatever works against Normal and destroy it! 

I'm thankful too. This thing would be a pain at level 35+.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Focus Blast is great.  It's a special attack (and Miltank has lower Special Defense than Defense), and it is the only type super effective against normal (fighting).


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats the move to use against her Miltank?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

That is what I would choose.  I originally planned for it to be mostly used as my counter against Dark pokemon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

I just used my magnemite against her, it's steel type protected him from rollout and Bslam and his high Satt took her out fast.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, its looking like my final team for the E4 and going into Kanto will be Dragonite, Miltank, Poliwrath, Arcanine, and two other I've not decided on. Well I'm off for the night. Bye.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Speaking of which, does anyone have spare Growlithes?  Soul Silver here.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait... I can't get a Growlith in SS?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

Nope, vulpix only.

I have about 2/3s of a box of growlithes with a few sweet egg moves from my competitive arcanine breeding program of 2 years ago in my pearl, i don't mind letting you guys have some .


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2010)

Juice said:


> Oh sh-.
> 
> I found a new love. Can you even catch one in Soul Silver?


To clarify, if you don't know what they are, Base Stats aren't the Pokemon's stats at Level 1, as the word "Base" may imply--they're just the numbers that the game uses to determine the Pokemon's stats as it levels up. In other words, they're numbers that are assigned to the Pokemon as part of the Stat formula, which is used to figure out what their Stats are at any given level, and aren't their actual numeric stat values themselves.

For comparison, here are some other Pokemon's stats:
Celebi/Jirachi/Mew/Shaymin: 100 HP/100 Atk/100 Def/100 SpA/100 SpDef/100 Spe

Flygon: 80 HP/100 Atk/80 Def/80 SpA/80 SpDef/100 Spe

Typlosion: 78/84/78/109/85/100
Feraligatr: 85/105/100/79/83/78
Meganium: 80/82/100/83/100/80

Jolteon: 65/65/60/110/95/130

Blissey: 255/10/10/75/135/55

Aerodactyl: 80/105/65/60/75/130

Alakazam: 55/50/45/135/85/120

Kangaskahn: 105/95/80/40/80/90

Arcanine: 90/110/80/100/80/95

Victreebel: 80/105/65/100/60/70

Cloyster: 50/95/180/85/45/70

Snorlax: 160/110/65/65/110/30

Dragonite: 91/134/95/100/100/80

But in any case, yeah, if you already knew that, then ignore this--just making sure. But yeah, Miltank's a pretty good choice for a Pokemon. It's one of those that surprised me how good it was (well, in Speed anyway. The rest wasn't too surprising due to Whitney's) when I first saw its stats.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nope, vulpix only.
> 
> I have about 2/3s of a box of growlithes with a few sweet egg moves from my competitive arcanine breeding program of 2 years ago in my pearl, i don't mind letting you guys have some .



I think I will take one simply for the pokedex.  Typhlosion has a higher special attack and speed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I think I will take one simply for the pokedex.  Typhlosion has a higher special attack and speed.



Doesn't have extreemespeed thunder fang and intimitade .


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Is thunder fang better than thunder punch?  Anyways, I like Blaze as an ability.  Oftentimes saved me in a tight situation.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Is thunder fang better than thunder punch?  Anyways, I like Blaze as an ability.  Oftentimes saved me in a tight situation.



Thunder fang from an arcanine is much better than thunderpunch from a typhlosion since you will be making your typhlosion modest which means his physical attack will suck.


Blaze is situational at best, intimidate has a severely wider use range. Even if you don't like that you can try to make use of his other ability. Flash Fire has the same bonus of blaze if you can manage to trigger it.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Thunder fang from an arcanine is much better than thunderpunch from a typhlosion since you will be making your typhlosion modest which means his physical attack will suck.



Ah, good point.  I am just rather fond of my starter pokemon.  



> Blaze is situational at best, intimidate has a severely wider use range. Even if you don't like that you can try to make use of his other ability. Flash Fire has the same bonus of blaze if you can manage to trigger it.



I noticed that intimidate triggers every time you send out your pokemon, even if the pokemon you are fighting has already been intimidated.  I have often thought about exploiting that, but I would have no idea how.  It should also be said that I concluded special attack was superior to attack because it seems like everyone's regular defense is higher than special defense.  The exception seems to be ghost or psychic pokemon, but they have incredibly low hp to begin with.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I noticed that intimidate triggers every time you send out your pokemon, even if the pokemon you are fighting has already been intimidated.



The effect of intimidate should disappear once that pokemon is switched out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Ah, good point.  I am just rather fond of my starter pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that intimidate triggers every time you send out your pokemon, even if the pokemon you are fighting has already been intimidated.  I have often thought about exploiting that, but I would have no idea how.  It should also be said that I concluded special attack was superior to attack because it seems like everyone's regular defense is higher than special defense.  The exception seems to be ghost or psychic pokemon, but they have incredibly low hp to begin with.


Attack can be lowered a max of 6 stages, if you have serious trouble against something you can alternate sending something like gyarados and arcanine but in the end you'd be doing more with just attacks. It's an ability meant to guarantee safer switch-ins and beneficial starts to the battle really.

As for defense and Sdefense, they're species dependent. It's not a rule or anything, some species have more def, some have more Sdef. The important part is to know what you're facing and to utilize the best stat of the pokemon you're using.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Attack can be lowered a max of 6 stages, if you have serious trouble against something you can alternate sending something like gyarados and arcanine but in the end you'd be doing more with just attacks. It's an ability meant to guarantee safer switch-ins and beneficial starts to the battle really.
> 
> As for defense and Sdefense, they're species dependent. It's not a rule or anything, some species have more def, some have more Sdef. The important part is to know what you're facing and to utilize the best stat of the pokemon you're using.



Would you argue that arcanine is the best fire type then?  He has decent base stats in both attack and special attack.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

Nah, Magmortar Charizard Infernape and arguably houndoom are all better.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 3, 2010)

I like Blaziken more than Infernape.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 3, 2010)

He's too slow and fragile for either special or physical sweeping.


You kinda need to give him a speed berry and endure if you want to do anything with him. Way too limited.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally bred an Abra with 31 speed and 30-31 special attack (checked at level 22).  My bet is that the other stats wouldn't matter considering how easily killed he is, so it is as good as it is going to get.  Modest nature though; would have gone for Timid, but nature breeding is a pain in its own way.

Now, I have to ask you guys if you recommend Choice Specs or some other item for Alakazam.  I'm off to bed soon.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 3, 2010)

Eh, I just like it  I'm pretty much just competitive on Shoddy and I haven't been on in ages.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Shiron said:


> To clarify, if you don't know what they are, Base Stats aren't the Pokemon's stats at Level 1, as the word "Base" may imply--they're just the numbers that the game uses to determine the Pokemon's stats as it levels up. In other words, they're numbers that are assigned to the Pokemon as part of the Stat formula, which is used to figure out what their Stats are at any given level, and aren't their actual numeric stat values themselves.
> 
> For comparison, here are some other Pokemon's stats:
> Celebi/Jirachi/Mew/Shaymin: 100 HP/100 Atk/100 Def/100 SpA/100 SpDef/100 Spe
> ...



So, its at any given level that the base stats could be that?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Juice said:


> So, its at any given level that the base stats could be that?



Hmm, just think of it as their rating. No matter what level Cloyster is at, it's Attack rating is always a 95 out of, let's say 165?


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

So its like their average? 
Thats still pretty good then.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Juice said:


> So its like their average?
> Thats still pretty good then.



Yes. For example, pokemon with a Sp. Attack Base of 130-135 are considered great!


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

Enjoy, great way to find good pokemon in certain stat areas.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Trade someone?


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

Isn't there a trading thread?  Or did you already try there?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

Is there a good reason why Gengar can learn thunderbolt but not Alakazam?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Is there a good reason why Gengar can learn thunderbolt but not Alakazam?



He's a ball of gas, sort of like a cloud. That's my only reasoning


----------



## Jojo shine (Apr 3, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Is there a good reason why Gengar can learn thunderbolt but not Alakazam?


Gengar is cooler looking


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 3, 2010)

I am split between giving Alakazam Energy Ball or Shock Wave.  I already planned for him to have Psychic, Shadow Ball, and Focus Blast.  Not a big fan of Calm Mind.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

I say Energy Ball


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2010)

There are loads of Pokemon from my GBA Pokemon games that I'm going to send over to HG via Pal Park. =w= I need to beat the E4 in FireRed first though in order to get to a PC, because the last time I saved was after battling Lorelei again. I completely forgot. 

All I need to do is make Vaporeon forget Surf, then I'll be able to send over my entire main team. Since you can't send over Pokemon that know HMs.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

I think that's dumb. I had an epic Azumarril on an old Emerald file and I couldn't transfer it over because it was attached to Surf and wouldn't forget it


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 4, 2010)

Mt.Silver is beautiful at dusk.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone else wish they would make a special anniversary edition event Mewtwo?




...anyone else get hard at the idea?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2010)

Ugh..I decided to attempt IV's again, and I got a Staryu with..


Staryu
Timid nature
IV's:
HP: 7-8
Attack: 25
Defence: 6
Sp.Atk: 31
Sp.Def: 8
Speed: 30-31

But...it's Trait? ILLUMINATE. YAYZ!! 

Sigh...Took me quite a while to get a good one, is Natural Cure really all that important?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

3rd times the charm.


> Why.
> 
> 
> The first legit shiny pokemon I've ever seen I found yesterday. It was a fucking magikarp. That I found in the lake or rage. On the way to get the red Gyarados.





> Stay in the ball Articuno holy fuck.





> What made it even more fun was having to do it three times, each for a rare pokemon. Marill, Murkrow and Larvatar.
> 
> Mix in all that fun with the fun of having to get not 1 but 3 evo stones, and I am having SO. MUCH. FUUUUUN.
> 
> ... Fun.





> Gyarados is easy, he's double weak to Electricity
> 
> Thunderpunch/Thunderbolt
> ???
> ...





> Palmer can really go suck 25 million cocks. This is the second time he's gotten lucky and it has fucked me over. First time was a lucky focus band, second was his Ice Beam freezing my win all and beat all pokemon. Fucking. Bullshit.





> Am i the only person who chose chikorita man he's the best starter
> true bro 4 lyf





> I love how when you rebattle Joey, he'll have evolved his Rattata into a Raticate, but then he'll still call you, bragging about his TOP FUCKING PERCENTAGE RATTATA.





> I trained up a Mamoswine, totally worth it, I'm digging like the fist of the north star.


I love VGC forums.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Ugh..I decided to attempt IV's again, and I got a Staryu with..
> 
> 
> Staryu
> ...



For competitive? I'd say Natural Cure is awesome. Especially compared to something like Illuminate, which is pointless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 4, 2010)

It's not like starmie is gonna be the target of a status move all that often. Everyone will try their best to 1shot the bastard lol.


If i had a perfect IV modest starmie i wouldn't waste him cause of illuminate.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2010)

Well that's good to hear. So, I can still work with it if I ever could make my mind up to be competitive or not?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 4, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Ugh..I decided to attempt IV's again, and I got a Staryu with..
> 
> Staryu
> Timid nature
> ...



It depends.  I was quite confident I could handle an Abra with high 20's in his stats with inner focus, but I relapsed upon realizing I fucked up his EV's.  Basically, only if you really, really want to quit.  If you want to quit simply because you got bored of the game, you might end up with a nagging voice telling you to start all over again later on.  

Not and to make your life even more difficult, but I would care far more about its HP.  If it could tank two hits instead of one, all the better.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 4, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Well that's good to hear. So, I can still work with it if I ever could make my mind up to be competitive or not?



If you're not being competitive you don't care about such things at all on the first place.

If you are, i doubt you bred him with the right nature and perfect IVs lol.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> If you're not being competitive you don't care about such things at all on the first place.
> 
> If you are, i doubt you bred him with the right nature and perfect IVs lol.



No, I don't have perfect IV's in every stat lol.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 4, 2010)

Perfect IVs in every stat would be infinitely harder than getting a Shiny.


----------



## Juice (Apr 4, 2010)

What is the best nature for a Miltank?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 4, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Perfect IVs in every stat would be infinitely harder than getting a Shiny.



You can inherit the 2 important ones so all you need is to work on the defenses and HP so you won't go down in one hit. Especially starmie which is quite fragile.


It doesn't have to be 31 but it should be in the 20s.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 4, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You can inherit the 2 important ones so all you need is to work on the defenses and HP so you won't go down in one hit. Especially starmie which is quite fragile.



No you can't.  You can only secure a single IV stat (that of the fathers) because the mother needs the everstone.  Not unless you want the nature to be randomized anyways.  And while getting the right nature is a 1/30 shot, at least with IV's, there is a certain range to work with.  



> It doesn't have to be 31 but it should be in the 20s.



This might be doable.  Would still take a god awful amount of time.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, what about Chikorita and Totodile?


----------



## Undead (Apr 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Okay, what about Chikorita and Totodile?


Totodile: Adamant.
Chikorita: Bold.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 5, 2010)

Damn, my Feraligatr is bold  is that a bad one?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Damn, my Feraligatr is bold  is that a bad one?



- Attack, + Defense.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 5, 2010)

But is that bad?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 5, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> But is that bad?



A physical sweeper with a -att nature?


Yes, yes it is lol.


----------



## valerian (Apr 5, 2010)

What stats does Docile and Quirky increase?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What stats does Docile and Quirky increase?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 5, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I didn't care much for Feraligatr's nature, because I more thought it was good luck for it to be female on the first try.



Definitely, breed Dragon Dance onto a Totodile


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

I am listening to this delicious theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ny7VSk76co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2010)

Thinking about starting again on Diamond or trading it in for Platinum.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2010)

Trade it in for Platinum.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 7, 2010)

After I beat HeartGold should I buy Platinum or buy a different DS game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 7, 2010)

Beating these games is merely the beginning. After you beat it start collecting, evolving and EVtraining your way to awesomeness.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 7, 2010)

RAGE!  

I spent 110 watts trying to get a flying or surfing Pikachu.  Finally found one after three exclamation marks...  and I fucking critical hit it twice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 7, 2010)

I spent 230 wats the other day for a volt tackle one, only appeared twice, ran away both times.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 7, 2010)

I believe I have some with volt tackle already, although I would need to check.  I can trade you one if you care for it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 7, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I believe I have some with volt tackle already, although I would need to check.  I can trade you one if you care for it.



If you have a male one i'd love it, thanks. 

You wanted a growlithe btw, right?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, sorry, I was reading some other thread.  I'll get on right now and check.

EDIT:  Nope.  Sorry.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

When can you go to Iron Island in Diamond?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, just got flashbacks from 2 years ago lmao.

You get there by boat after you win a badge, it's one of the later badges.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

lol, thanks. Decided to start again on Diamond


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone that has ever played Pokemon Yellow, Red, or Blue should read this.


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Okay, I lol'd.
> 
> 
> I might make this my profile picture.





Is that supposed to be a parody of Khezu from Monster Hunter or something?


----------



## Gary (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, that was Onix-pected!" 

oh god I lol'd harder then I should have.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 9, 2010)

That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is that supposed to be a parody of Khezu from Monster Hunter or something?



Oh god, have mercy on these noobish souls, they're not making fun of your greatest work, they just haven't seen evangelion.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there anyone here who can give me TM84 (poison jab)? 

FC: 0689 7721 8931


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 10, 2010)

Ho-oh is being a dick.  50 ultra balls, and still standing.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 10, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Ho-oh is being a dick.  50 ultra balls, and still standing.



I had trouble with catching Lugia. I reset about 5 times going through 20 ultra Balls each time, before I finally said "fuck it", and caught it with a Master Ball. Oddly enough, Ho-oh, the other legendaries were easier to catch.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I only spent about 30 in the end.  I kept resetting the game because he either struggled himself to death (Ho-oh has very little PP...  I am rather surprised) or he managed to critical my last pokemon while I am still throwing ultra balls (I only brought Alakazam, Typlosion, and Lugia + 2 HM slaves).  On my fourth or fifth run, I caught him while he was still spamming Safeguard.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2010)

This chat needs to live.


----------



## Golbez (Apr 11, 2010)

I reseted 3 times because Ho-Oh killed me.

Then I caught it after about 3-4 Ultra Balls.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2010)

Good job Golbez. :ho


----------



## Golbez (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, Clair was a massive pain, but atleast she provided massive exp for my Luxray and Jumpluff, which were the only ones that could actually take care of any of her pokemon. 

I need to get a Water Stone for my Staryu, ugh...


----------



## Juice (Apr 11, 2010)

I beat the E4 last night with my level 46 Pidgeotto, 47 Feraligatr, 46 Lugia, and 38 Miltank.  I now have a dusk stone for my Murkrow; going to train it to level 41 to get Mean Look and then evolve him.


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

Can the pokemon you pick evolve in Mystery Dungeon?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Juice said:


> I beat the E4 last night with my level 46 Pidgeotto, 47 Feraligatr, 46 Lugia, and 38 Miltank.  I now have a dusk stone for my Murkrow; going to train it to level 41 to get Mean Look and then evolve him.





if you can, maybe get him to 45 first? He will learn Sucker Punch, which I personally like. Then when you use the stone on him, he will learn Night Slash, which will be his best Dark attack.


----------



## Golbez (Apr 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Can the pokemon you pick evolve in Mystery Dungeon?



Yes, but not until the absolute end of the story and game.


----------



## Kairi (Apr 11, 2010)

i'm sure you all know about this


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Yes, but not until the absolute end of the story and game.



Then what the hell's the point?!


----------



## Juice (Apr 11, 2010)

Caelus said:


> if you can, maybe get him to 45 first? He will learn Sucker Punch, which I personally like. Then when you use the stone on him, he will learn Night Slash, which will be his best Dark attack.



Maybe. I was going to have it learn toxic, Night Slash, Fly, and Toxic.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Juice said:


> Maybe. I was going to have it learn toxic, Night Slash, Fly, and Toxic.



Toxic twice? Hehe.

Basically everyone can learn Toxic, I like to put it on someone like Umbreon who can survive and screw with them while Toxic wears them down. Murkrow really doesn't have that bulkiness.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 11, 2010)

I am not a fan of sucker punch.  It is a huge bet;  if they do not use an attacking move, then you might just have screwed yourself by allowing them to status affect you, boost their stats beyond your reach, or use some annoy weather move like rainy day.


----------



## Juice (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know what moves on it I want yet though but I'll keep both of your opinions in mind when choosing.


----------



## Cair (Apr 11, 2010)

Kairi said:


> i'm sure you all know about this



RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE. 

Quite true.


----------



## Golbez (Apr 12, 2010)

Dear god, what is up with this? Why is Gyro Ball always complete suck on every pokemon that learns it normally? Both my Magnezone and Staryu always did complete crap damage with it even with Super Effective. 

And where are the Water Stones? I'm approaching the Elite 4, and I still have a Staryu.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> And where are the Water Stones? I'm approaching the Elite 4, and I still have a Staryu.



Get yourself 2500 points from the pokeathlon. I find Stamina to be the easiest way to do this. Then check everyday until they have the water stone up. Serebii should have which day listed.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2010)

Golbez said:


> And where are the Water Stones? I'm approaching the Elite 4, and I still have a Staryu.



Do the Bug Catching Contest whenever it comes up.  It costs you nothing, you fill up the Pokedex, and if you win, you get a random evolutionary stone.


----------



## Cair (Apr 12, 2010)

I remember back in the day you could buy yourself an evolutionary stone.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2010)

I am quite content with my new avy.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2010)

I am thinking about doing the Battle Tower soon, and I want to know what you guys recommend as a three man team.

Alakazam is almost definitely going to be there just because that is one less guy to EV-train.  I just need two more.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I am thinking about doing the Battle Tower soon, and I want to know what you guys recommend as a three man team.
> 
> Alakazam is almost definitely going to be there just because that is one less guy to EV-train.  I just need two more.



I'm no Battle Tower pro, but I like Feraligatr. Mine has Waterfall, Ice Punch (Can go with Ice Fang), Earthquake, and Superpower. You can also have Crunch over one of those. Good attacker, bulky, good type coverage.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking Typlosion with his Sunny Day and Solar Beam, but I was not sure just how effective it would be against the Battle Tower.  I got knocked out on round four when I tried it without EV training.


----------



## Juice (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not to sure about sunny day and solar beam. Thats because they are time consuming games and I never really thought highly of moves like that. lol


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2010)

Battle Tower is boring, but one of the ones I can easily rake up BP. Same with Arcade and Castle.

Factory is fun, but man the trainers can go suck a cock. Damn lucky choices.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2010)

Juice said:


> I'm not to sure about sunny day and solar beam. Thats because they are time consuming games and I never really thought highly of moves like that. lol



I personally like Sunny Day to cut off water's potency.  It also allows you to spam solar beam like mad.


----------



## Juice (Apr 12, 2010)

True, I never favored moves that didn't serve immediate damage though. lol


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm usually brute offense when in game. But spamming Solarbeam is great. I reaaaally love how they made the move look and sound.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Battle Tower is boring, but one of the ones I can easily rake up BP. Same with Arcade and Castle.
> 
> Factory is fun, but man the trainers can go suck a cock. Damn lucky choices.



The first 2-3 levels are easy/boring, then it gets interesting.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 12, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I personally like Sunny Day to cut off water's potency.  It also allows you to spam solar beam like mad.



I like it too


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 12, 2010)

I used a victribell in this playthrough so sunny day owned for me. Both magmortar got a bonus and victribell had double speed and sleep powder/solarbeam spam.

At lvl 47 it learned leaf storm and leaf blade so i just replaced solarbeam for those.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, is there a good move counter against Wobbuffet?  The bastard killed off my party five levels in.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 12, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Hey, is there a good move counter against Wobbuffet?  The bastard killed off my party five levels in.



Gotta catch him off guard, mixing up Physical/Special moves, or one shot him.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2010)

Choice Specs was not as good of a choice as I thought then.  I'll give Life Orb Alakazam a go tomorrow.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2010)

Depends on how he's set up. Toxic will do him in easy, if he safeguards before you can do it, mix it around with non-offensive moves and pray. If he switches in on a bad moment though just try and eat as much of his life away before you go.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 13, 2010)

I tried the Battle Hall earlier today; jesus christ, 1 BP for 10 battles?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 13, 2010)

I need to start training some new Pokes

First up Garchomp. Gonna be a bitch to get a male adamant one since i gave my female Chomp and Dragonite the power items.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 13, 2010)

Champagne, is there any chance you want to breed a baby gible over to me?  I am eons behind with the Safari Zone, and I am looking forward to EV training a dragon pokemon.  Jolteon is being a bitch.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

Wheres the birthday bastard


----------



## Juice (Apr 14, 2010)

Jason?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

uhuh           .


----------



## Juice (Apr 14, 2010)

Probably went to bed already.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

uhuh               .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 15, 2010)

I just caught a shiny graveler. Fuck yeah.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got HG & started it! Got a female starter for the first time :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

The professor's name, anyone have any guesses?

Spruce?
Fir?
Gum?
Pine?

Professor Spruce is my guess. You heard it here first.

Also RyRyMini I have a couple Level 1 pokes you may be interested in. Let me know when you are able to trade ^_^


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na0mYSFPoCU[/YOUTUBE]

No matter how many times I see this it never gets old.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2010)

Lmao, i was actually looking for this vids a few weeks ago and i couldn't find it.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

"Listen, you can't pull 10 pokemon."


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2010)

"Shut the fuck up, don't insult him! EXCUSE ME!"


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2010)

"He's fucking holding all the Pokemon"

"That's no Pokemon that's a fuckin Chinese myth dragon"

Those two lines always get me .


----------



## Juice (Apr 16, 2010)

"He's more riped then you!"

"Shut the fuck up, don't make fun of him!"

"Excuse me, Snorlax fucking owns you!"


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Apr 16, 2010)

Can they gain more than 1 lvl per trip?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

The sad thing is that I simply destroyed my Pedometer when I left it in the washer.  If only it glitched in my favor.  



> Can they gain more than 1 lvl per trip?



Nope, but you can keep returning them to the DS and sending them back out.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait, Dreams lie, does it gain them one level EVERY time?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 16, 2010)

Each step counts as 1 point of exp.  You gain the maximum of 1 level per trip.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Think sealing it in a ziplock bag then putting it in the dryer would give you steps? >.>;;


----------



## Juice (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think that would be to good of an idea. lol


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 17, 2010)

Speed = 31
Attack = 30 (judge never said it "couldn't be better")
Total = "Above Average"

However, the rest of his stats are rather dismal; he gets 2HKO by virtually every wild pokemon that he does not kill in the first turn.  How many of you guys think I should go back to breeding?  Or should I wait for him to evolve first before making any decisions?  I will be without internet for several days, so it would be nice to know if he is only fragile because he is unevolved or if I should have done better with his health IVs and his special defense IVs.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Meh, IVs make pokemon less fun. All I know is my Garchomp basically kills everything that doesn't have the ability to chuck Ice at it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2010)

IVs don't make Pokemon less fun really. They're always there no matter what. You don't have to pay attention to them if you don't want to, but even if you don't go for excellent IVs, you still want good IVs.  IVs that don't make you completely suck at the very least.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello guys I am T-Pein™ god Of Peace
I am new to this section,
My Pokemon knowledge>yours


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 19, 2010)

Apparently I found yet another Shiny on GPX+...


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 19, 2010)

Ohhhh pokemon!


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 19, 2010)

That's bound to piss off some people xD


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 23, 2010)

HEY DON'T YOU INSULT HIM


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkV7G3t5NZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 24, 2010)

Good god.  Out of >30 eggs, 28 turned out male.  The two females were of the wrong nature.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 24, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Good god.  Out of >30 eggs, 28 turned out male.  The two females were of the wrong nature.



You breeding Cyndaquil?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 25, 2010)

I spent four hours before realizing how I was slowly taking the fun out of the game.  Having given up for today, I will probably resume sometime next week.  So, what are you doing in your game?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 25, 2010)

No female Togepi today so far...


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I spent four hours before realizing how I was slowly taking the fun out of the game.  Having given up for today, I will probably resume sometime next week.  So, what are you doing in your game?



That's what I was like with finding an Adamant Teddiursa  I just gave up and used a Naughty nature instead. 

I'm currently getting these pokemon.

Ursaring
Weavile
Rhyperior 
Tangrowth 
Electivire 
Magmortar 
Togekiss 
Yanmega 
Mamoswine
PorygonZ 
Gallade 
Mismagius 
Rampardos
Roserade 
Flygon
Salamence
Metagross
Milotic
Tyranitar
Breloom


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I spent four hours before realizing how I was slowly taking the fun out of the game.  Having given up for today, I will probably resume sometime next week.  So, what are you doing in your game?



Raising all of my Pokemon to the sixties to take on Red. Starting with Gallade, Toxicroak and Lucario. Other than that, not much. I think after a hundred hours the game is beginning to dwindle for me.


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in 170 hours and I still haven't explored Kanto yet


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Still haven't explored Kanto?! Wow man holy cow! You're getting what you paid for. o.o

I'm thinking of Making babies with my favorite pokes just right, leveling them to around level twenty and porting them to White Version when it comes out so my team doesn't uber suck. 

This team would include:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyranitar(Larvitar)
Lucario(Riolu)
Toxicroak(Croagunk)
Arcanine(Growlithe)
Feraligatr(Totodile)



hehe


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

I know 

And I know what I'm trading over to Black and White  

And why do I always read the first post as drill dat ass


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I know
> 
> And I know what I'm trading over to Black and White
> 
> And why do I always read the first post as drill dat ass



Whatcha trading over?


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

A Riolu


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> A Riolu



nice  I want to see who their token "Sneasel" character, or cutting character, there's always at least one per generation.


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

Token Sneasel character? What was 3rd and 4th gens?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Some token cutting characters, zangoose, scyther, scizor, Toxicroak(not movepool-wise but looks), Weavile, Absol. Those guys.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hlm5iUEwJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Pikachu used double slap!

It hit thirty times!

Pikachu's pain brought trainer ash's face to the asphalt!


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm in 170 hours and I still haven't explored Kanto yet



Not bad at all.  I only explored Kanto at >60 hours, and I finished up in less than 10.  



> Boredom of breeding Dratini.
> 
> 
> I know how you're feeling . . .



I want a ridiculous prodigy of a Cyndaquil, but at the same time, I want the father to be my starter for purely sentimental reasons.  If it is possible to be sentimental towards a collection of pixels.


----------



## Rhythmic (Apr 25, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm thinking of Making babies with my favorite pokes just right, leveling them to around level twenty and porting them to White Version when it comes out so my team doesn't uber suck.



I did the same thing when I got SS. I had 4 pokes that were ready to be traded. They were still eggs though. I hate gaining extra exp when I use a traded poke. It makes the earlier part of the game a lot easier. That and I wanted my character in SS to be the OT.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 25, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Sure, but if you're going by _*that*_ logic, I'd suggest not breeding the female with it's father.



Actually, I had actually planned to do something like that earlier (back when I cared for a female).  

My current plan is to have my Typhlosion breed with a hacked perfect IVs Ditto and take the first Timid that comes out.  My starter has a 31 defense, so I gave him Power Belt, and I gave the Ditto a Power Lens for Special Attack. The chances are lower than a Timid female (using an everstone on a Timid Ditto), but fuck it, I am going to try something new.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 25, 2010)

I forgot how cool Ninjask really was, until today. =]


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 26, 2010)

There is a god out there, and he is awfully sadistic.  Got 4 Modest Cyndaquils so far.  Not a single Timid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2010)

Have you've guys heard of Pokemon Black and White? You probably have, but is it based on the newest movie?

I wasn't sure lol


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2010)

Dreams Lie, I finally got the Togepi I wanted! Yay!

Now, the breeding project starts up again with Aipom.
Criteria -
General:
-Born on June 13th 2000
-Born at Bellchime Trail
Pokemon Specific:
- Male gender (Togepi is the only female)
- Jolly nature
- Run Away ability
- 31s in Attack and Speed

Breeding partners: Socket (Smeargle) and Shisei (Ambipom)
Held Items: Power Weight and Everstone respectively
Egg Moves: Fake Out and Double Hit


Current Status: After getting two rounds (ten eggs) I have one possible candidate who so far meets the criteria (deal breaker being the IVs). More than half hatched female and even more than that had wrong natures. The ones that did have Jolly natures had Pickup.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 27, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Dreams Lie, I finally got the Togepi I wanted! Yay!
> 
> Now, the breeding project starts up again with Aipom.
> Criteria -
> ...



Damn, dude.  As for the IV's, I am much more lenient on those than on natures.  If it is in the 29-31 range, I am okay...  unless it's speed, and we are talking about a pokemon that relies heavily on attacking first.  I never used an Ambipom before though, so I have no idea.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 29, 2010)

WAIT A SECOND


----------



## valerian (Apr 29, 2010)

Starting again on Diamond and I'm not sure what starter to pick


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2010)

So yeah, new set.

Comments?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2010)

I like it^


So, I find myself caught a bit off guard, as my Aggron just got dropped by a Thunderbolt. I was just... very unaware.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, aggron's Sdef is crap. The good thing about him is he's the only poke with the no recoil ability that can learn head smash..and he's STABed for it too.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah, aggron's Sdef is crap. The good thing about him is he's the only poke with the no recoil ability that can learn head smash..and he's STABed for it too.



Relicanth can learn it with no recoil as well though. And he gets STAB on it as well.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, I'm kind of meh about him right now after that. Might try and replace him. I can give a Tyranitar the same basic moveset, just give him Stone Edge instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2010)

But Aggron gets style points.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But Aggron gets style points.



True, I suppose he isn't so bad...


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 30, 2010)

You guys have no idea what you are missing.  READ THIS THREAD:  



It is simply hilarious.  Here is an excerpt:  


*Spoiler*: __ 





> My Raichu is EVOLVING!? Wait, does this mean the rumors are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreams lie (May 2, 2010)

Huh?  Where?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

Stone Edge is gaaaay. 80% hit chance? Battle Tower rapes it. how?

It was Lapras.

Sheer Cold' ALL THREE OF MY POKES.

And My Tyranitar tried Stone Edge twice. It missed. Twice.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## dreams lie (May 2, 2010)

Alakazam's focus blast is a source of serious swearing.  I sympathize.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2010)

You noobs, you need something like Darkrai to destroy your opponents


----------



## Ech?ux (May 2, 2010)

I use My Hitmonchan with Close Combat, Fire Punch, Ice punch and Drain punch xD


----------



## Jυstin (May 3, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Stone Edge is gaaaay. 80% hit chance? Battle Tower rapes it. how?
> 
> It was Lapras.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JZenpadrOY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=421zKQJ_cOI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Battle Tower is bullshit. When I start playing Pokemon again, I'm staying the fuck away from it 



Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> You noobs, you need something like Darkrai to destroy your opponents



Magic Coat says hi


----------



## Ech?ux (May 4, 2010)

GAAAAH. To get my Zangoose to know these specific two moves one he needs via breeding and the other he needs from tutor by BP. -_- fml.

Ice Punch, Night Slash. WHY.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2010)

Echo% said:


> GAAAAH. To get my Zangoose to know these specific two moves one he needs via breeding and the other he needs from tutor by BP. -_- fml.
> 
> Ice Punch, Night Slash. WHY.



That's the way the cookie crumbles. Ever tried to get a Hidden Power Ice with a power of 70 with high IVs?


----------



## Zhariel (May 4, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> That's the way the cookie crumbles. Ever tried to get a Hidden Power Ice with a power of 70 with high IVs?



I don't even know the power of my Hidden Power on my Raichu. It's Ice, but...just hope it's strong The guy who tells you the element should tell you the power too


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2010)

Since I have two DSs, I can use Serebii's IV calculator and tell me what their Hidden Power's type and strength is.

I raised one that had a 38 power, it didn't do much to grass types that it fought, the other one was like 65 or so.

Aiming for 70 is hard as shit, not to mention, half the eggs don't hatch into the gender or nature I want them too... Aiming to get a IV spread that allows me to run at 31 in both Special Attack and Speed, as well as a Hidden Power Ice with the strength of 70... It's no wonder I'm aiming to do my Pichu last.

Unless PokeSav eventually updates in a way where I can input Bellchime Trail as the place where the egg hatched... (Even then I need to get the new Action Replay...)


----------



## valerian (May 5, 2010)

Echo% said:


> GAAAAH. To get my Zangoose to know these specific two moves one he needs via breeding and the other he needs from tutor by BP. -_- fml.
> 
> Ice Punch, Night Slash. WHY.



It's simple getting those two.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *Secondary Conclusion*: Chances of a human surviving in the wild of the pokeuniverse are astronomically low.



*Third Conclusion*: The Pokedex entries are simply over-exaggerated.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 5, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *Secondary Conclusion*: Chances of a human surviving in the wild of the pokeuniverse are astronomically low.





Drunkenwhale said:


> *Third Conclusion*: The Pokedex entries are simply over-exaggerated.



*Final Conclusion:* Larvitar fucking eats mountains, bitches.


----------



## Fran (May 5, 2010)

lol echo, wanted to move tutor my kingdra draco meteor, but now it doesn't trust me again 

Thanks again for trading


----------



## SPN (May 8, 2010)

I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World
War IV will be fought with Charizards and Hitmonchan


----------



## South of Hell (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, it's going to be quite hard to create geneticly correct Pokemon that can achieve Pokedex hype.


----------



## dreams lie (May 8, 2010)

I killed Suicine, and he is not showing back up at the tower.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> lol echo, wanted to move tutor my kingdra draco meteor, but now it doesn't trust me again
> 
> Thanks again for trading



No problem  

So I think we should vote for a rename of this topic. What do you guys think? Throw in your opinions and agreements disagreements. My vote is for one of the following:

3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread "Larvitar eats fucking mountains"

3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread "I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST"

3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread "the balls are inert! ... wait..."

3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread "Dewgong used Sheer Cold!"

Opinions?


----------



## dreams lie (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a gameshark/an obscenely large pile of rare candies?  I cannot motivate myself to grind for Red.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Does anyone have a gameshark/an obscenely large pile of rare candies?  I cannot motivate myself to grind for Red.



You can borrow my mewtwo if you want.


----------



## dreams lie (May 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> You can borrow my mewtwo if you want.



DURR.  Jesus christ I am stupid.  I still have that level 100 Arceus in my PC, along with dozens of overpowered pokemon from the GTS glitch.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 9, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> DURR.  Jesus christ I am stupid.  I still have that level 100 Arceus in my PC, along with dozens of overpowered pokemon from the GTS glitch.



Don't be like Ash.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 9, 2010)

What is this glitch you speak of?  and hi guys :33


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2010)

lolwut.

How did I get this.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

Water Starter looks the best in my opinion.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 12, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> lolwut.
> 
> How did I get this.



There was an event...

And dammit I didn't get shit!



~Zaxxon~ said:


> But.......what the hell *is* it?



Looks like a snowman.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2010)

Water starter is superior.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 12, 2010)

Otter!!! What about yunno, a dolphin?


----------



## Ema Skye (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Otter!!! What about yunno, a dolphin?



I think it's a cross between an otter and a platypus.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 12, 2010)

Otter and Snowman if you want my opinion.


----------



## vampiredude (May 14, 2010)

tsk you guys....


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

^ DerpDerp is now the best starter.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 14, 2010)

I expect water wolverine from that starter.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 14, 2010)

Is there any more of this?  it's priceless

And Mijumaru is the best  people are just in denial.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

Sadly the show doesn't follow that logic though, then the fights would be insane.


----------



## Fran (May 23, 2010)

NUUUUU GOLD IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Stroev (May 23, 2010)

Why are we still on the third convo?

You guys won't be the very best there ever was if we go at this speed.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

Gold has fallen for trap.

Trap successful.


----------



## Stroev (May 23, 2010)

Actually Bugsy confessed he was a bvoy before anything happened.

Looks like someone isn't reading the manga.


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Why are we still on the third convo?
> 
> You guys won't be the very best there ever was if we go at this speed.



Because the HG/SS and B/W thread is basically a convo thread too


----------



## Jυstin (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (May 24, 2010)

Now where's that Jason furry?


----------



## Undead (May 25, 2010)

How's it going poketards?


----------



## Fran (May 25, 2010)

Hello Furfags :33 'sup?

Bugsy Trap vs Yellow Trap?


----------



## Death-kun (May 25, 2010)

Yaaaaaawn.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas[/YOUTUBE]

I'll just leave this here then.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKxTqDvsas[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'll just leave this here then.



That's really cool. I love the art.


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

I've just realized that Sneasel's and Zangoose's attack and speed stats are switched around.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I've just realized that Sneasel's and Zangoose's attack and speed stats are switched around.



Slash pokemon <3


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

Hopefully Zangoose gets an evolution in B/W. I've really took a liking to it lately.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

Seviper should get one too of course.


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

I forgot about their rivalry.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Hopefully Zangoose gets an evolution in B/W. I've really took a liking to it lately.



You would hate me...

I have this guy:


:3 His name is Farslash and I <3 him.

Also, there's a fake zangoose evolution running around.. let me try to find it...

Here's some:


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

I personally like it's original color better, it reminds me of Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Really? I like that fanart much more than the actual sprite. 

The blue in the art is better, and the claws are still black. But I don't mind it. Also the Heart/Soul sprites suck. 



Compared to the badass original ones?


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

I don't mind the last fake evolution pic of Zangoose.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I don't mind the last fake evolution pic of Zangoose.



The nipples bother me.


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

Echo% said:


> The nipples bother me.



Ugh, just noticed them. I will cover them up xD


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if they were nipples or bolts as if they desired the evo to be steel type. I pray it was just an accident, really.


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2010)

afternoon pokemaniacs


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Why hello thar.


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2010)

i wonder if theres any tsutaga (5th gen grass starter) fanarts around, jason would know if there is any.

love that grass snake dude.


----------



## Zhariel (May 31, 2010)

The booru's have lots of them. Now that they've been introduced, it's the majority of new fanarts.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

Innocence said:


> i wonder if theres any tsutaga (5th gen grass starter) fanarts around, jason would know if there is any.
> 
> love that grass snake dude.



You're kidding right?


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2010)

lol, i already checked DA, but they arent that good.


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

Funny how these new starters have more pics than some of the other starters on booru.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 6, 2010)

Look what I found. :ho


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 6, 2010)

There are plenty of those and even more if you're willing to search.

[YOUTUBE]gGB_3zxPac4[/YOUTUBE]

Unfortunately I find watching these things to be unbearable, they don't really go beyond the normal layout from what they copied their "openings" and "endings" from, not to mention several panning shots.

(It gets worse with these things dealing with Pokemon Special, where apparently the pokemon are completely axed. Granted while Special has an increased focus on the trainers the pokemon are important as well...)


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 7, 2010)

I heard something about fake evo of Zangoose?

Show me that shit NAIO


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2010)

Danbooru and Pixiv are your friends for fanart hunting.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 8, 2010)

Sturgeon's law applies there as well though...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol my Tyranitar.

He's now level 78 and he knows Aerial Ace, Ice Punch, Earthquake and Stone Edge.

Super effective against Dragon, Grass, Ground, Fighting, Bug, Electric, Fire, Steel, Poison, Rock, and Ice. And he's resistant to Psychic, Dark, Normal, Ghost. That leaves one single type that can take him down. Fucking Derpderp >_>


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 8, 2010)

God I love my Azumarril for that single reason...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

It was a toss-up between ice punch and Thunder punch... Thunder Punch would have given me the upper hand on Water types, but Ice Punch brings both ground AND dragon types to me... I suppose I'll keep a few heart scales around and go back and forth when needed.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, you must be farming BP like mad.  I got Blue's number and Outrage for Garchomp, so I am left with nothing to do in SS.  I am thinking I will just catch any old Rayquaza because the soft resetting got boring fast.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

Nothing left to do? Make a new team, uique, random. Maybe not random but like... not a team everyone would use. Throw in a Wigglytuff, a Golem, a Girafarig and a Cloyster, idk... A Porygon z or something, be creative and make a fun team


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 8, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Nothing left to do? Make a new team, uique, random. Maybe not random but like... not a team everyone would use. Throw in a Wigglytuff, a Golem, a Girafarig and a Cloyster, idk... A Porygon z or something, be creative and make a fun team



Hm. I always wanted a Golem, Nidoking, and Tyranitar on my team.  I'll think about it.  

e:  I just realized how stupid the types would be, but it will look so badass.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey
*Spoiler*: __ 



, you guys probably don't much about emulation, but I finally got a DS the other day again to play my copy of HeartGold and then I was lookin' at a forum I frequent a lot and saw that one of the emulators now support online play.

Isn't that awesome?

Well anyway, I was thinking if they ever fix it to actually work, maybe then I could actually battle someone lol




Other than that, I was playing the DS and Acrues (?) started to battle me and he was a level 4. o.O it was so weird and I don't even have cheats on or any thing to cheat with.

Has this happened before?


----------



## Zunbeltz (Jun 8, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Hey
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


What emulator is u using for me no it hasn't I'm using no$gba so it might just be because of your emulator,otherwise redownload both is all I can think of


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 8, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Hm. I always wanted a Golem, Nidoking, and Tyranitar on my team.  I'll think about it.
> 
> e:  I just realized how stupid the types would be, but it will look so badass.



Pft. Types? My Tyranitar has six weaknesses and I OHKOd the Elite Four with him. Yes. The WHOLE Elite Four.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> What emulator is u using for me no it hasn't I'm using no$gba so it might just be because of your emulator,otherwise redownload both is all I can think of


Which emulator goes online, or which am I using to get the Pokemon battle? If the second one, I'm using the DS system ^.^


----------



## Zunbeltz (Jun 8, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Which emulator goes online, or which am I using to get the Pokemon battle? If the second one, I'm using the DS system ^.^



Don't know which one gets online and the only reason for the arceus appearing
would be a cheat otherwise it would be considered a glitch by me so I got no idea unless it just glitched up


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

Zunbeltz said:


> Don't know which one gets online and the only reason for the arceus appearing
> would be a cheat otherwise it would be considered a glitch by me so I got no idea unless it just glitched up



Well, when I got into battle with Arceus, I was using my system. I don't have Wifi for it, so that wasn't the cause.

Maybe it was suppose to happen?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

Still hoping for them to do something about that.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

A Male Kangaskahn evolution and a baby


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe we'll find the missing link in 5th Gen.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)

A momma Kangaskhan dies. The baby hangs around, then puts on it's skull, and picks up a bone for the club.
Cubone evolves into Marowak.
Marowak turns into Kangaskhan.


I mean, MissingNo. evolves into a Kangaskhan, so it's obvious they are all wrapped up in 1 mystery


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

NO! MISSING LINK NEEDS SOLVING!!!

Besides, I'm tired of one pokemon line having multiple evolutions, I would like it if they made two pokemon lines to be relatives.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2010)

Caelus said:


> A momma Kangaskhan dies. The baby hangs around, then puts on it's skull, and picks up a bone for the club.
> Cubone evolves into Marowak.
> Marowak turns into Kangaskhan.
> 
> ...



Missingno also evolves into Rhydon.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 11, 2010)

MIND=BLOWN


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

Mcawesome, Caelus!


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 20, 2010)

*ATTENTION POKEFAGS*


...The Champ is here..


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh, you.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

^ROFL, I fuckin love it!


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

I think we should start fresh with a new thread


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Me too 

How shall we go about doing it?


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Spam to 2k?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds good to me!




I'll forget in 10 minutes though.


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

It shouldn't be too hard to spam 251 posts in ten minutes.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, you'd think. We all just have to pitch in


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

2 posts a minute x 13 people x 10 minutes = 260 posts.

We dont have 13 people :taichou


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

But 9 posts a minute x 3 people x 10 minutes = 270 posts. 

We can do it!


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

You can only post twice a minute at maximum


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

Laex said:


> You can only post twice a minute at maximum



Well that sucks. Looks like Caelus is just going to have to wait for a few more days for anything interesting to happen.


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Or we could spam to the end of this page 

edit: 3K post.


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

Noes. its first to 2k


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Fine then. 

Only 244 more posts to go


----------



## Laex (Jun 22, 2010)

+1 posts


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

+1 as well

that is until the thread is deleted along with all the posts we've accumulated here


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's make some magic.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm watching Green Street Hooligans, any of you ever seen it?


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2010)

Nope. What's it about?


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)

It's about an American who visits England to see his sister, and gets involved in a "firm", which is like some football team based gang over there. Elijiah Wood is in it, pretty cool movie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

GET ELIJIAH WOOD OUTTA MY POKEMAYNZ THRED.

RITE NEYYYYAAAAOOOWWW.

On topic: Are you a pokemon? Cause you sure are makin' my Bulbasaur


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

...Nah.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll show you eloquent disdain


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Bulbasaur is #1


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey there Caelus... you ready for a pokebattle? 'Cause I'm about to let my butterfree


----------



## Menace (Jun 22, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Hey there Caelus... you ready for a pokebattle? 'Cause I'm about to let my butterfree



I walk up to a girl, turn on my Charmander panties go flyin' off.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

These have all been done before 


It's after midnight! color change!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Color change? After midnight? Shit I want War For Cybertron NOOOOW. Oh well. sleep now. Transform later. PEACE NIGGS.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> I think we should start fresh with a new thread



We might reach 100 pages before hitting 2k, and that would be a good stopping point for this thread...


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> We might reach 100 pages before hitting 2k, and that would be a good stopping point for this thread...



Wait, what?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2010)

I am disappointed in you pokemon section, using the pokemon black and white thread like a convo when there's a perfectly good one right here.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> We might reach 100 pages before hitting 2k, and that would be a good stopping point for this thread...



100 pages is 4k.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

100 pages in not 4k. wut.

Look at how many pages we are and how many posts.

100 pages is 2k.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

40 posts/page x 100 pages.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 20 posts a page


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

40 is the way to go.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

I forgot you could change how many to a page, I'm on 20.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

USer Cp > Optionns  I think.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

I believe Laex is right.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

I susually am


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Well did you know that ADIDAS WAS MADE BY A NAZI?!


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

And did you know Adidas isnt pronounced the way american's say it? 


+ Some guy jsut got banned for sayign Nazi


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> And did you know Adidas isnt pronounced the way american's say it?
> 
> 
> *+ Some guy jsut got banned for sayign Nazi*



Oooh shit.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

Laex said:


> And did you know Adidas isnt pronounced the way american's say it?
> 
> 
> + Some guy jsut got banned for sayign Nazi



Lol, that's a bit ridiculous

Although I guess it depends on the context.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

In german you say it Ah-dee-dah-ss In english its Ugh-dee-das

Yeah it was in a bad context :c


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

Ahh, I prefer how we say it


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Same


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

UH-dee-dus is how I say it.

AWE-dee-daws is how you say it?


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

That second one sounds retarded


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, mega retarded, I lol'd.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Well did you know that ADIDAS WAS MADE BY A NAZI?!



Holy shit, I didn't know that. 

Boycotting Adidas products starting now. I rarely ever bought Adidas products anyway.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

Thats how everyone in america says it?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol I'm American. I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda reminds me of when "Na-roo-toe" was on CN.


Narito
Narudo

Same difference.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol I'm American. I don't.



Well hwo do you then?


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

> In german you say it Ah-dee-dah-ss



Thats the way I say it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 23, 2010)

I always either hear Naru-Toh (how Sasuke pronounces it in the dub) or Naroo-to. The first one's the the actual right way to say it right?

Still funny to say it Na-ru-toe from time to time though.


----------



## Laex (Jun 23, 2010)

KSo i just realized there's two ways to read the way i typed it  You can never show pronunciation on the internet :c


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2010)

hey gaiz  .


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you guys discussin' how to say Naruto? I hope I say it right lol

Does anyone know what to do in HeartGold after the third gym? I'm lost >.>
*Everything feel so different from the old ones. Maybe its the graphics?*


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

I say it "NAH-ruh-toe" but I say it quickly. 

Also, may I say, I am goddamn fucking TERRIFYING in transformers War for cybertron online. 

Now that two comments have been off topic... HOW BOTU DEM POKEMAYNZ


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

I say Naruto the correct way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

^ How's that? I say Nah-ruu-toe. 

I stress the "u" a little bit. I say it like they say it in Japanese. I will feel stupid if I say it wrong lol


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 24, 2010)

I just don't ever say it aloud. Why face the embarrassment?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ How's that? I say Nah-ruu-toe.
> 
> I stress the "u" a little bit. I say it like they say it in Japanese. I will feel stupid if I say it wrong lol



So you say it like Kakashi in the dub? He drags the ruu-toe part a bit.

Sasuke's VA in Japanese say it exactly the same way as Sasuke's VA in the dub. I just say it like they do..


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ How's that? I say Nah-ruu-toe.
> 
> I stress the "u" a little bit. I say it like they say it in Japanese. I will feel stupid if I say it wrong lol



Shit


----------



## Laex (Jun 24, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I just don't ever say it aloud. Why face the embarrassment?



Now he's doing it right


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, in the anime, I've noticed that they stress the Na, not the Ru. The Ru stress seems to just be Americans.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 24, 2010)

Nah 

*ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Toe


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 26, 2010)

"Azoo" Lv100 - Huge Power
Adamant
@ Leftovers
----
HP: 401
Atk: 212
Def: 201
SpA: 122
SpD: 201
Spe: 136
----
~Toxic
~Protect
~Aqua Ring
~Aqua Jet


"Tripolar" Lv100 - Magnet Pull
Modest
@ Shuca Berry / Leftovers
----
HP: 305
Atk: 158
Def: 329
SpA: 360
SpD: 224
Spe: 156
----
~Flash Cannon
~Explosion
~Discharge
~Light Screen


"KFC" Lv100 - Blaze
Jolly
@ Salac Berry
----
HP: 302
Atk: 339
Def: 176
SpA: 230
SpD: 176
Spe: 284
----
~Endure
~Reversal
~Swords Dance
~Blaze Kick


"Lygast" Lv100 - Levitate
Timid
@ Life Orb / Focus Sash
----
HP: 261
Atk: 149
Def: 157
SpA: 359
SpD: 186
Spe: 350
----
~Hypnosis
~Shadow Ball
~Focus Blast
~Destiny Bond


"Violet" Lv100 - Natural Cure
Timid
@ Damp Rock / Focus Sash
----
HP: 262
Atk: 158
Def: 146
SpA: 349
SpD: 246
Spe: 306
----
~Sleep Powder
~Energy Ball
~Rain Dance
~Weather Ball


"Ragezilla" Lv100 - Sand Stream
Adamant
@ Chople Berry / Leftovers
----
HP: 353
Atk: 363
Def: 284
SpA: 203
SpD: 236 (354 w/Sandstorm)
Spe: 219
----
~Dragon Dance
~Crunch
~Aqua Tail
~Stone Edge


It took me 2 months and 2000 miles, but I finally did it!

It took so long that I had to check Netbattle's stat calculator because my assumptions of their Lv100 stats were different than my original calculations before I even got the Pokemon


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2010)

An excellent team 

Too bad Gen V would probably make it obsolete :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 26, 2010)

Only if Gen V makes some radical changes to drastically change game mechanics 

In which case I'm not even gonna bother buying it and feeding their cash cow


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2010)

I like your team thar.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

So, uh...


----------



## valerian (Jun 26, 2010)

Pokabu turns into a old man?


----------



## Menace (Jun 26, 2010)

Pokabu turns into-



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pokabu turns into a old man?



Damn.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 29, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So, uh...



Didn't want to use the next gen's female because she's possibly at an age where she could legitimately have the boobs of a 15 year old?


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pokabu turns into a old man?



LOL. Looks like it o-o


----------



## Kek (Jun 29, 2010)

Wait, what is that?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 29, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> How old is Jessie again?



Fuck should I know... All I know is they keep having Ash ten, and all the girls that join him on his quest are also ten.

You remember this right?


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 29, 2010)

I am proud to say that I have every single legendary now.  Except Rayquaza.  Cannot decide if I want to bother working for a shiny one.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

How do you not have Rayquaza? 

I have like 7


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried soft resetting it for a shiny, but I got bored.  

Besides, I only have Soul Silver, so it is not as if there were other generations where I could have gotten it.


----------



## Laex (Jun 29, 2010)

I have every single main game 

Although i dont think i finished gold or crystal.


----------



## Menace (Jun 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> I have every single main game
> 
> Although i dont think i finished gold or crystal.



_NEEEEEEEEERD._


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Nerd?

Oh i forgot, i dont have the newest games 

I have the rest though cuz if you wernt playing pokemanz at that age. You were retarded.


----------



## Menace (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, just jokin'.

I got R/Y, S, S/E, D/P/PL, and SS.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

The earliest game i have is silver, but the battery ran out s i cant save it. :c

 I would still have had RBY, but I gave them to my little cousin. I have still RSE/FRLG/DPPt/HGSS though


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I tried soft resetting it for a shiny, but I got bored.
> 
> Besides, I only have Soul Silver, so it is not as if there were other generations where I could have gotten it.



Can't blame you for trying. Black Rayquaza's one of the best. Keep going.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

God I wish I had wifi.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 30, 2010)

Laex said:


> I have every single main game
> 
> Although i dont think i finished gold or crystal.



Red, Yellow, Silver, Crystal, Soul Silver.  I do not remember ever beating the battle tower in Crystal though.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2010)

Ha. I didn't even enter it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

I've owned Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Ruby, Leaf Green, Fire Red, Heart Gold.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 30, 2010)

Kek said:


> Ha. I didn't even enter it.



Haha, the Battle Tower in Crystal screamed "come check me out" to me. I got bored of it after 30 mins though.


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok I just finished my Dark Arceus set from Lv1. My last team took so long because I've got a problem with procrastination 

Well actually it has a problem with me. Anyway...


"Nightmare" Lv100 - Multitype
Jolly
@ Dread Plate
----
HP: 381
Atk: 333
Def: 302
SpA: 248
SpD: 276
Spe: 352
----
~Punishment
~Swagger
~Substitute
~Aerial Ace

A bit unconventional, but it gets the job done with a punch of luck


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xmRxaqq2zXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 5, 2010)

lol raichu is some sort of awesome.

i was fighting that clair dragon lady and i was saving up my gyrados, but when i had raticate out to just weaken her, he kept killing all her pokemanz. it'd do superfang and a strength. that was onix-pected.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 8, 2010)

just skimmed a game faq on heartgold, and omg  do you really go back to the red/blue map and beat gym leaders there too?!  this is a long game.


----------



## Newton (Jul 8, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> just skimmed a game faq on heartgold, and omg  do you really go back to the red/blue map and beat gym leaders there too?!  this is a long game.



You've never played the original Gold or Silver?

Revelations are pouring over me this week Pandersss


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

lol yeah it was the only one i've never played so i was like, "why not?" and purchased heartgold.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 9, 2010)

it does sound appealing if i weren't so darn lost in heartgold. i can't seem to retain my memory of town names and town structure like i know red/blue's region.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 11, 2010)

Some of them are creepy, but the most of them are rather funny.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

lol that is random as shit. awesome alakazam


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

Ones I have..Blue, Yellow, Silver, Gold, Crystal, Ruby (doesn't work anymore ), Sapphire, Emerald, Leaf Green (HAD it until the bastard I lent it to sold it ), Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Heart Gold, Soul Silver...should I name the N64/Gamecube ones too? :33 Oh, and hi guys


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 13, 2010)

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!! =D


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> THAT WAS AWESOME!!!! =D



If you're referring to the link posted by Dreams Lie, you are correct


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 13, 2010)

why get two versions of the same generation?


----------



## Laex (Jul 13, 2010)

^ Different exclusives ofc.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 13, 2010)

^Thank you  and so you can experience each game with each starter


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

Drifloon one =  mega-boss


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2010)

Drifloons aren't scary


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2010)

Read the pokedex entry for Drifloon. 

They are scary.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2010)

drifloons are proof that even the cute can kill us all.


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2010)

Which one? pearl says it tries to take kids away but ends up failing, HG/SS says kids might go missing if they hold on. 

Besides, the drifloon are probably just looking for friends since their old ones were scared away by all the people saying all these bad things about them.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Laex (Jul 19, 2010)

Dat Lamebook is so lame


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2010)

> >You have no father, same with rival
> >Children go out to wilds on their own
> >Mother accepts you as man of the house
> >Old man warns you of strange creature in grass
> ...


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

The wonders of pokemon.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2010)

Only from Mider T...


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2010)

Is that a policeman in the background?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 23, 2010)

Might be a therapist...


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2010)

With a star badge?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 24, 2010)

Didn't think they wore those anymore... I usually see shield badges.


----------



## Fran (Jul 25, 2010)

NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I missed the chance to get the UK Nintendo WiFi Wishmaker Jiraichi thing


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

I just realized that the island is a mini Sinnoh.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 28, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> I missed the chance to get the UK Nintendo WiFi Wishmaker Jiraichi thing



I'm happy I got mine...



Stroev said:


> I just realized that the island is a mini Sinnoh.



Wow... Never thought of it like that...


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Haha, no way.


----------



## Menace (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2010)

Gary Mother Fuckin' Oak


----------



## Altron (Aug 2, 2010)

anyone else besides me playing any of the GBA series? 

Currently playing Pokemon Fire Red:

I am at Silph Co/Saffron City:

Current Team:

Venusaur lvl: 34
Nidoking lvl: 36
Pidgeot lvl: 36
Arcanine: lvl: 34
Jolteon Lvl: 37
Primeape lvl: 30


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2010)

My last LG team was 

Venusaur
Poliwrath
Pidgeot
Nidoking
Raichu
Snorlax

My current FR team is

Vileplume
Charizard
Vaporeon
Primeape
Fearow
Marowak


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 3, 2010)

I like this one better


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 4, 2010)

So I'm chillin and watching the D/P anime. And Buneary is in a competition. That thing cracks me up.

"Bunneh! Bunnayyy! Bunearyy! BUNNEH!"


Also:

Ursula


Amy


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2010)

I always thought Ursula was this one shot character until they brought her back...

Yes... We have Zoey and Kenny to mirror Drew from the Hoenn season, and now we've got this girl to mirror Harley.

Is it me? Or was the contests not focused upon as much this season... I get my news from Serebii, so I'm unfortunately keeping with the series...


----------



## Altron (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## ZyX (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol, it's at times like these that I wish I still had a DS.  That or maybe I could get the 3DS when it comes out.



Poke girls are still as deliciously mo? as ever I see. 

[YOUTUBE]SrbmD-uJZxM[/YOUTUBE]

I dunno why, but I just always seemed to get a Crobat every time I play any of the games that had him in it.  

Poison Fang
Air Slash
Bite
Shadow Ball

Heh, I wonder if that's being too noobish now.  I guess I can get Confuse Ray to add one status changing ability.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Poke girls are still as deliciously moé as ever I see.
> 
> I dunno why, but I just always seemed to get a Crobat every time I play any of the games that had him in it.
> 
> ...



That picture's moé? I find it a little inaccurate, her right boob (our left) looks too big but yeah the lighting and overall mood is sweet and cute.


As for Crobat, I feel the same way. No matter what I end up having a Crobat as my main flyer in my in-game team and I always keep Confuse Ray because of the accuracy. And I raise another for battles...


----------



## Fran (Aug 8, 2010)

I shot myself in the face.
Levelled my Crobat upto 70 now. I wanted Brave Bird on it. Too late now 



On an unrelated note, I just named an Ursarang after Zaxxon.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 8, 2010)

Crobat is just generally an awesome pokemon. It learns some great moves, its Poisoning ability makes it a valuable asset, it learns Fly, it has really high Base stats anyway, and it's available practically anywhere.


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

W

A

N

T


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

It's a bear. Get it? :ho


----------



## firefist (Aug 11, 2010)

Finally got a ds and soul silver
glorious times


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2010)

I knew I saw him somewhere before!


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry if it was already posted.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 14, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Sorry if it was already posted.



Too many s

I'm gonna go into  overload.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 15, 2010)

Also,  Bellsprout is awesome, y/y?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2010)

i wish i had one of the gold and silver remakes now. Getting tired of battling kiddies online with their overused teams and training in the same areas since 2007.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 21, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> Also,  Bellsprout is awesome, y/y?






Also, I made a TrickStorm team! =D

Brongzong, Tyranitar, Marowak, Camerupt, Cacturne, Magnezone


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 24, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Getting tired of battling kiddies online with their overused teams and training in the same areas since 2007.



Why I don't fight online.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

They'll mature someday.

...To be smartass smogon OU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or hipster shit UU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 27, 2010)

One of, if not _the_ best battle theme of all time.

Y/Y?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's not like that thread gets used anyway...


I'll show _YOU_, Drunkenwhale!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I'll show _YOU_, Drunkenwhale!



We'll see how long that lasts...


----------



## Altron (Aug 29, 2010)

Decided to pick up a copy of Sapphire since I haven't tried out the 3rd gen besides FR/LG. Definitely will be glad to get hoenn pokes easier instead of swarms or music on Platinum/HG.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 5, 2010)

Holy sh-


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2010)

lol have you guys seen this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFUD7thPctQ&[/YOUTUBE]

it obviously fake but it still ROLF m,material.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol have you guys seen this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFUD7thPctQ&[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it obviously fake but it still ROLF m,material.



Because they don't have anything outside generation 1 you can tell it's some film student's little pet project.


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

...


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dGwRXa9koE[/YOUTUBE]

posting because why not?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2010)

i cant decide of a mixed attacker Dialga or Special attacker Timid Dialga.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 24, 2010)

rawr, check out mah new set!
drawn by some Anonymous drawfag on 4chan


----------



## Juice (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 12, 2010)

Free Mew, according to this thing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh god Pojo, it's been a long ass time...


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 17, 2010)

Breeding Ralts's, why am I getting nothing males?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 18, 2010)

Old but amsuing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHrExOM-ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chronos (Oct 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qXnJnFGZ4Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWfljFxwsPg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 19, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Breeding Ralts', why am I getting nothing *but* males?



50/50 gender ratio Patchy...

At least you weren't going for a female from a 87.5% Male to 12.5% Female gender ratio...


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 19, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> 50/50 gender ratio Patchy...
> 
> At least you weren't going for a female from a 87.5% Male to 12.5% Female gender ratio...



With my luck, I could be going for a male with those odds and get like 10 female in a row 

That's why I Pokesav


----------



## Kek (Oct 20, 2010)

So I'm replaying emerald, and damn its harder than I remember. 

My Poochyena's Sand-Attack is broken, because apparently Nosepass can still successfully land Rock Tomb after Rock Tomb even when at -3 Accuracy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone else see this:
TV Show of the Month

--

I didn't know that there was actually a way to get Mew in game that worked.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 25, 2010)

Trying to hatch a few Bold/Calm Dunsparce on my Diamond for my SS version instead of looking for them in Dark Cave.

Not going so good. Should have stuck to the cave


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 26, 2010)

Just hatched a Dunsparce on my Diamond to trade over to Soul Silver. Here's the set it'll have at Lv100:

Serene Grace
Bold
@ Leftovers
240 HP / 152 Def / 72 SpA / 44 Spe
HP: 393
Atk: 141
Def: 222
SpA: 175
SpD: 150
Spe: 116
~Glare
~Charge Beam
~Rest
~Snore

Glare will bring any Pokemon (barring Deoxys-S) to, at most, 115 Speed, even Ninjask, so 116 Speed is plenty. Charge Beam has a 100% chance to increase Special Attack thanks to Serene Grace. When HP falls too low after raising Special Attack, Rest happens, and then Dunsparce can attack with Snore, not only doubling its chance to flinch with Serene Grace, but also gaining STAB, as well as a boost from Charge Beam.

Would have had better IVs if I were using Pokesav, but since I don't have it atm, breeding is all I got


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 27, 2010)

I wanna do an in-game Togekiss set because the Togepi I hatched from Prof. Elm in Soul Silver is fucking amazing.

It's Modest.

It has Serene Grace.

Its IVs are:

HP: 31
Atk: 6
Def: 9
SpA: 29
SpD: 26
Spe: 29

But I'm not sure what set to run with it. I have a few in mind:

Wish / Roost
Ancient Power
Silver Wind
Baton Pass

Metronome
Silver Wind / Ancient Power
Air Slash / Silver Wind
Roost

Thunder Wave
Water Pulse
Air Slash
Roost / Aura Sphere

Metronome
Aura Sphere
Thunder Wave
Air Slash

The first set is a set up to Baton Pass stat boosts from both Silver Wind and Ancient Power, while either using Roost to keep Togekiss alive for the switch, or Wish for the Pokemon switching in to be healed.

The second is sort of a mix of combining Speed boosts with Air Slash, adding in Roost for longevity and Metronome for pure fun, since it's my favorite attack.

The third one is meant to utterly cripple the opponent. Combine Thunder Wave and Water Pulse's confusion for a measly 25% chance for the opponent to attack. Ad in Air Slash's f60% flinch rate and that brings the opponent down to a microscopic 10% chance of attacking.

The last one is the most conventional. Metronome for fooling around. Thunder Wave for crippling and combined with Air Slash to give the opponent a 20% chance to attack. Aura Sphere for a standard all-around offensive to compliment Air Slash's ability to hit Ghosts and inability to damage Steels.

Leaning towards the last two myself


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



School Kid Jack would like to battle!
School Kid Jack sent out Lv43 Electrode! (100%)
Go! Lv31 Steelix! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Electrode used Swift!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (93%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (92%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (91%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (89%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (87%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
The attack of the foe's Electrode missed!
Steelix (87%) used Curse!
Stelix's Speed fell!
Steelix's Attack rose!
Steelix's Defense rose!

The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
It's not very effective...
Steelix (87%) used Gyro Ball!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Electrode fainted!

Steelix! That's enough! Come back!
Go! Lv32 Shuckle! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*
School Kid Jack sent out Lv52 Arcanine! (100%)

The foe's Arcanine used Flamethrower!
Shuckle (51%) used Toxic!
The foe's Arcanine was badly poisoned!
The foe's Arcanine is hurt by poison!

Shuckle (51%) used Protect!
Shuckle protected itself!
The foe's Arcanine (93.75%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle protected itself!
The foe's Arcanine is hurt by poison!

The foe's Arcanine (81.25%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle (1%) used Sandstorm!
A sandstorm brewed!
The sandstorm rages!
The foe's Arcanine is buffeted by the sandstorm!
The foe's Arcanine (75%) is hurt by poison!

Shuckle (1%) used Protect!
Shuckle protected itself!
The foe's Arcanine (57.25%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle protected itself!
The sandstorm rages!
The foe's Arcanine is buffeted by the sandstorm!
The foe's Arcanine (51%) is hurt by poison!

Shuckle used Protect!
But it failed!
The foe's Arcanine (26%) used Flamethrower!
Shuckle fainted!
The sandstorm rages!
The foe's Arcanine is buffeted by the sandstorm!
The foe's Arcanine (19.75%) is hurt by poison!
The foe's Arcanine fainted!

Go! Lv31 Glaceon! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*
School Kid Jack sent out Lv52 Vileplume! (100%)

The foe's Vileplume used Sunny Day!
The sunlight turned harsh!
Glaceon used Yawm!
The foe's Vileplume became drowsy!
The sunlight is strong.

Glaceon used Protect!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Vileplume used Solarbeam!
Glaceon protected itself!
The foe's Vileplume fell asleep!
The sunlight is strong.

The foe's Vileplume is fast asleep!
Glaceon used Hail!
It started to hail!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Vileplume is buffeted by the hail!

The foe's Vileplume (93.75%) is fast asleep!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Vileplume (7.75%) is buffeted by the hail!

School Kid Jack used a Hyper Potion!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
Hail continues to fall!
The foe's Vileplume (14%) is buffeted by the hail!

The foe's Vileplume (7.75%) woke up!
The foe's Vileplume used Giga Drain!
The attack of the foe's Vileplume missed!
Glaceon used Blizzard!
It's super effective!
The foe's Vileplume fainted!

Justin defeated School Kid Jack!




This team is the sex


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2010)

Your Team takes forever to kill something


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2010)

Aw hell nah. ;~;


----------



## Bioness (Nov 18, 2010)

That made me sad : /


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 18, 2010)

My Geodude says the same thing. Used him to stall on Red's Pikachu to Hyper Potion my Dunsparce


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2010)

Alright I feel like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) being the only current nuzlocker right now. Someone post! 

Things are actually looking up once I finished grinding like hell and beating Norman. Also jotting down importatn things and setting up the script for a comic.


----------



## Kek (Nov 25, 2010)

I used to do that to my bidoof, until I realized Bibarel can be pretty useful.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 26, 2010)

My version of Nuzlocke is having my team of level 30 Pokemon test their medal against VS Seeker / Pokegear Phone trainers with Lv50+ Pokemon on their team.

If they win, they're worth the hours I spent planning them


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 10, 2010)

Epic comment said:
			
		

> Nappa sent out Saibamen!
> Saibaman used Self-Destruct on Yamcha!
> Yamcha died!
> Krillin used Foocus Blast! 4 Saibamen died horribly!
> ...


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 10, 2010)

?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2010)

Nuzlocke set.

Now if I had one of those set changers where a new image appears every page then I'm all good.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh hey, I finally found a date where the no hail when fighting Red condition takes effect. lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

just read that pokemon special black and white manga.

how much longer untill B&W comes out in europe -_-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

before america?

feels good man.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 17, 2011)

Haven't posted here in a while. Hello everyone, I have a _mew a_vatar (bad pun, I know). Thoughts?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 19, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Aw hell nah. ;~;



Always so sad...



Stroev said:


> Alright I feel like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) being the only current nuzlocker right now. Someone post!



Last time I did anything in Leaf Green it was leveling up Reginald (Spearow) in Mt. Moon so it could learn Aerial Ace and evolve into Fearow. I've had other things on my plate.

Like you though, I am keeping a log of my adventures.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2011)

Aww, that Bidoof


----------



## Morpha (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww man..now I feel sorta guilty about HM slaves...

Still hate Bidoof though.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Feb 5, 2011)

So true though, an awesome HM slave

I was so irritated he other day, my girlfriend told me to stop playing Pokemon as it was childish.

I started thrashing about and roared "You don't have enough badges to control me!"

<3 pokemon, thoughts on the new gen?


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 16, 2011)

lol never knew there was a pokemon convo. 

I have also never seen a convo last over 1 year to complete.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh man, it really has almost been a year. 

The first two convo's went by so fast.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 17, 2011)

Just so you guys know, I'm planning on winning the 2000th post and naming the next convo after Houndour/Houndoom. 

"PokeConvo #4: Houndoom > Arcanine, u mad?"


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread is:


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 12, 2011)

Running through Gold Version again, oh the memories. :33


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2011)

Idk if this was posted  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0o3WvBfxUc&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Idk if this was posted
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0o3WvBfxUc&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]



This is going in my sig.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Idk if this was posted
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0o3WvBfxUc&feature=feedlik[/YOUTUBE]



Really could have been edited better.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (May 4, 2011)

**3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread has fainted*

*Sajin uses REVIVE on 3rd Pokemanz Convo Thread*

*


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2011)

It has been revived!


----------



## Sajin Komamura (May 5, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It has been revived!



*Thank god! A bit of a delay there but at least it worked. I was about to sue the PokeMart for false advertisement.*


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (May 16, 2011)

Hey Al Qaeda, I know why your mad bro, you made that shiny diglett faint when you actually wanted to catch it. Well hey, thats a good nuff reason to be mad, I know sure as hell would, but don't go and attack a country like America because of it,(I don't care how super effective it is). Instead use...ACTION REPLAY!!! it saves time....and lives. Your welcome America.


----------



## Sahyks (May 21, 2011)

This Tower Defense thing is so addicting.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 15, 2011)

Brilliant                .


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jun 15, 2011)

*This is great!*


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Ash never getting a break. I think i heard that's how Black and White is. Where when you leave a cave a rival is waiting to battle you afterwards. I don't remember ever having to go through that in Pokemon.

Needs more Lt. Surge rap.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2011)

Pokemon Black is really annoying me 

 

That was hilarious.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 11, 2011)

This is pretty messed up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvp8vvH2EqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> This is pretty messed up.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvp8vvH2EqE[/YOUTUBE]



Oh no.  Poor Bulbasaur. 

Everyone knows its Squirtle that gets left behind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> This is pretty messed up.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvp8vvH2EqE[/YOUTUBE]



bestest vid evar


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 2, 2011)

Gonna try to go back through Emerald, we'll see how this goes. 

I'm gonna try to get the most obscene pokemon team, starting with Gulpin or whatever.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2011)

is that a machoke next to tyranitar?


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

That's Exploud.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

I feel bad for being able to identify everyone of them..


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

I just 'discovered' something funny with the trainer card maker:



Nevermind the Oprah = Lenora joke and just look at how the program generates Pok?mon no matter what you type in the Pok?mon's name boxes.

So, try out different names and see which Pok?mon they are 

This brought some lolz for me.

Also, just to be clear: I just typed in the first celebrity names that came to mind.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm at the first gym, in Triaton or whatever the city's name is.

All I have to say is, Goddamn Lillipups!!!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 23, 2011)

I know what you mean!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHG-JO8gIGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2012)

FUUUUCCCKKKK.....I mean...err..Venusaur


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 22, 2012)

Absol and Carnivine win hands down for me.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree those two definitely have a better style than the other ones.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn, those are awesome.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Sahyks (Mar 4, 2012)

It's almost been two year since this convo was made, man how time flies.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Naruto (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys, would anyone be willing to do me a small favor? I need to trade a Scyther with metal coat before he levels up further or he won't learn metal claw 

I'll hook you up with something. The cartridge I'm using is Pok?mon White.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd trade you a Genesect so you could have the data for him, or Keldeo or Meloetta, but my friend code isn't working atm. I need to get a new one because apparently playing your game on a new DS system fucks with the friend code >_>

Also I'd go with Iron Head or Bullet Punch over Metal Claw anyway


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2012)

I ended up breeding a new scyther and traded him at level 1 so he could learn bullet punch.

Scizor (technician):

X-Scissor
Bullet Punch
Aerial Ace
Night Slash

EV training for speed and attack, slapping a choice band on him. I think I'll dump night slash for u-turn.

Also thinking about a baton pass build.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, I think U-turn might be better for it, but it tandem with X-Scissor it may be redundant.

And sorry I don't think I have anything worthwhile to trade xd


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 22, 2012)

U-Turn's not too bad with X-Scissor. Actually, and I think this move is a TM, Bug Bite would be better than X-Scissor. It has an extra effect, and also Technician boosts its power to 90. Pursuit is also really good, because people immediately fear being Bullet Punched, so they try to switch, and BAM. It's scored my Moxie Honchkrow some easy KOs as well. Superpower was also a recommended option.

If you want all coverage with a Choice Band, then I'd go with Pursuit, U-Turn, Aerial Ace, and Superpower. If you wanna use Swords Dance instead, that can be used over Aerial Ace. Once your Atk and Def drops from Superpower, you can U-Turn out and reset the stat modifier. U-Turn's good on Choice Band too anyway, as it allows you to switch against unfavorable match-ups while maintaining field advantage, and I think you can escape Magnet Pull with it.

Finding someone to trade for it shouldn't be too hard. I need to find out how to change my Friend Code since I messed up my current one.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Dorzium (Mar 25, 2012)

^If Metapod can't Harden he should evolve and use Captivate.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 27, 2012)

I like that Mewtwo just seems so bored. He's like, "When's this gonna be over with? I've got caves to stand motionlessly in for months on end."


----------



## Saturday (May 6, 2012)

I think we should get this going again ~


----------



## Soul King (Aug 1, 2012)

Saturday said:


> I think we should get this going again ~



**


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 20, 2012)

Digimon > Pokemon


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 20, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Digimon > Pokemon


----------



## Soul King (Aug 23, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Digimon > Pokemon


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 1, 2012)

This thread is almost at 2000, somebody make 75 posts.


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 1, 2012)

post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post post

This has been close to 2000 for months


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 1, 2012)

What would be a good pun for the next convo?

Ekans E what you did there!


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 1, 2012)

Move it! Move it! Move it!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 1, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Move it! Move it! Move it!



I like to Sentret, Sentret! You like to...FURRET!!

(lol random stream of thought)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QjgNQMrQDsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2012)

Yo, know nothing about AR, but since BW2 is coming out soon, decided to pick up Black and give that a go to refresh my memory for 2 (with White being the one I made my playthrough).  So a friend is offering me the use of his AR to unlock all the events (since I had them all in my White).  I have a 3DS only (my ds broke) but he's offering me the use of his DS to AR the codes in.

My question is, after using the AR on my friend's ds: will Ibe able to play the game on my 3DS and have the events be active without any reprecussions?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2012)

New pokemoticon!


----------



## Nimander (Dec 7, 2012)

Just picked up my DS (original model dinosaur) for the first time in probably 1.5-2 years. Holy shit, I missed this game. I can't play it for long without it still being hooked up to the charger (once again, dinosaur) and I didn't even KNOW that a new Pokemon gen came out, though I probably should've guessed knowing Nintendo. And I want nothing more than to start SS all the way from the beginning. Except I have some pretty nice Pokemon that I vaguely remember getting from special events that I'm sure have long since expired.

Either way, it's a nice step back to my childhood. And B/W 2 is the first gen I've never owned a single game from, barring the originals on GBC. I may have to fix that, what with payday being on Christmas and all.


----------



## creative (Jan 7, 2013)

le subscription post


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2013)

How did I not know about this place sooner?


----------



## Nois (May 29, 2013)

So I started a Pokemon Crystal game this morning. One thing I gotta say, I LOVE some of the old designs for a lot of Pokemon


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2013)

So it's basically the original Bounce move, only it sucks.

Makes me wonder what Bounce was called in the Japanese version then.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2013)

This one freaks me the hell out for some reason


----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2013)

That theory's been around for a while. I find it really interesting, and it wouldn't surprise me if it was true.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2013)

[/IMG]


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

I remember the cancer one, haha.

Now that I think about it, Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald also had a Team Rocket theme that was left unused...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2013)

I got Pokemon Fire Red a couple of days ago and started my journey to be Champion of the Pokemon League.   I missed the old days, but I didn't want to start over with the original Red on a emulator.  Decided it was time to try Fire Red.

For the first time, I chose Charmander instead of Squirtle. It was a hard choice but I did it. 

Party so far:
-Charmander lvl 15 (almost there, baby)
-Primape lvl 14 (saved me a lot of trouble with Brock)
-Pidgey lvl 14 (Lots of Bugcatchers to kill)
-Pikachu lvl 12 (Gotta train him for Misty)
-Nidoran(male)lvl 7 (didn't have anything else)
-Caterpie lvl 6 (lol fodder)

I got a Parasect, Jigglypuff, Clefairy yesterday while trying to pass Mt.Moon. :33


----------



## Bioness (Aug 3, 2013)

A Timeline of Pokemon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z4zEBloxmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q3uROelepGY[/YOUTUBE]

Bidoof!!!!


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> A Timeline of Pokemon.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2013)

Soulnova's FireRed Journey:


After crossing the Mt.Moon and arriving to Celurean City, I decided to boos my pokemon, specially pikachu, to take on Misty. I also got an Abra and immediately trained him up to Kadabra. I also got a low level oddish just in case.

Once I defeated Gary, crossed the bridge and won all other Bill,  I decided it was time to give Misty a visit. 

That didn't go so well.

Water pulse wrecked the low Sp.Def of my pikachu and from then on destroyed the rest of my party. I had to train more.


I grinded until I got the following:

-Pikachu lvl 19
-Kadabra lvl 18 with Thief
-Oddish lvl 15
-Charmeleon lvl 18
-Mankey lvl 18
-Pidgeotto lvl 18

This time I sent Pikachu first to take on Staryu. That was done rather quick. When misty was about to send Starmie, I switched with Kadabra and spammed Thief until he was down. Afterwards I sent Oddish and used Poisonpowder; It worked wonders AND gave me the chance to heal Pikachu. Oddish couldn't withstand the following attack and left the way clear for the electric rodent. Just when the turn was ending, with both pokemon in red numbers, Starmie died because of the poison. It was after all, a very happy ending.


Now, I went directly to the Diglet cave and caught a Diglet lvl 22. I'm looking for a Dugtrio, but is I'm not lucky, then I guess that one will have to do.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2013)

Question. Is there a TCG thread here?


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2013)

Soulnova, just as a tip, if you're heavily relying on status conditions to help win a fight, you'll want to grind more than you already are. From the sound of it, you had all you could do to win the match. While it can make the victory feel that much better, using those kind of tactics can became far more irritating in the future. The higher the levels, the more you want to overlevel your team for upcoming matches.

For me personally, nowadays, I usually fight one or two of the gym trainers to get an idea of levels, and then really overshoot my team's levels. Say for example, you've got a badge that allows Pokemon up to level 30 to obey you. You get to the next gym, and take on two of the gym trainers. Their Pokemon's levels are anywhere between 19 and 22. It's safe to assume that the leader's levels will, at the very least, be anywhere between 20 and 26. Level grind until your team is at least level 28. It'll make the fight a lot less painful (I actually just did this tonight in Black 2, and swept Clay's entire gym.).


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2013)

Over-leveling takes away all the fun tho.

I try to be about 5 levels under the Gym leaders to make it more challenging.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Soulnova, just as a tip, if you're heavily relying on status conditions to help win a fight, you'll want to grind more than you already are. From the sound of it, you had all you could do to win the match. While it can make the victory feel that much better, using those kind of tactics can became far more irritating in the future. The higher the levels, the more you want to overlevel your team for upcoming matches.
> 
> For me personally, nowadays, I usually fight one or two of the gym trainers to get an idea of levels, and then really overshoot my team's levels. Say for example, you've got a badge that allows Pokemon up to level 30 to obey you. You get to the next gym, and take on two of the gym trainers. Their Pokemon's levels are anywhere between 19 and 22. It's safe to assume that the leader's levels will, at the very least, be anywhere between 20 and 26. Level grind until your team is at least level 28. It'll make the fight a lot less painful (I actually just did this tonight in Black 2, and swept Clay's entire gym.).




 I know I should get my pokemons a few levels above the Gym leader. Sadly, I simply don't have the time to grind anymore. 

I remember my first Pokemon Red run 13 years ago.... I got to Gary with everyone in my team above lvl 70. I still don't know how the hell I managed to do that.

I already defeated Erika, Team Rocket Hideout, Pokemon Tower and now I'm up finish Silph Co vs Gary and Giovanni. This is my team so far.

Charizard lvl 40 Flamethrower, Ember, Wing Attack, Fly
Kadabra lvl 39 Psybeam, Psychic, Thief, Flash
Dugtrio lvl 37 Dig, Magnitude, Cut,  (can't remember what other move)
Jolteon lvl 36 Shockwave, Pin Missile, Quick Attack, Double Kick.
Primape lvl 32 Karatechop, Low Kick, Rock slide, (can't remember what other move)
Snorlax lvl 30 Surf, Strength, Headbutt, Rest


I guess I have a good chance of defeating Gary there in the first try, just need to make sure to place Jolteon first to blast his pidgeot into oblivion.

I'll replace Snorlax for Lapras as soon as I get it and start leveling her with the help of EXP Share.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Over-leveling takes away all the fun tho.
> 
> I try to be about 5 levels under the Gym leaders to make it more challenging.



I use under-evolved Pokes for even more of a challenge.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2013)

The Shiny Legendary promotions start today @ Gamestop. 

Shiny Dialga (Aug.19th-Sept.8th)
Shiny Palkia (Sept.9th-Sept.29th)
Shiny Giratina (Sept.30th-October 20th)

Going today since I need to pre-order Pokemon X & Y. Bringing Pokemon Black/White/Black 2/White 2 game packs to maximize my haul


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

Still waiting on a certain legendary canine trio to be released with their Hidden Abilities.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn, I thought today was the 19th. I guess I'll get the Shiny's next weekend since I don't have anytime during the weekdays 

Well, at least I pre-ordered both X & Y today. The pre-order gift was a poster of the new region.


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

A poster actually sounds like a cool bonus. It depends on how magnified the details are, though.


----------



## lacey (Aug 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Over-leveling takes away all the fun tho.
> 
> I try to be about 5 levels under the Gym leaders to make it more challenging.



I just get annoyed if the challenge gets to be _too_ much. I prefer getting from point A to point B in as little time as possible. I like being able to just get through an area instead of having to dick around and hope I can win. 

Which is ironic, considering that one of my best Pokemon-related moments came from me being underleveled and underpowered.


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I just get annoyed if the challenge gets to be _too_ much. I prefer getting from point A to point B in as little time as possible. I like being able to just get through an area instead of having to dick around and hope I can win.



Well, in White I kept them 10 + levels ahead of everyone (including Gym Leaders) except for the League. When I got to the League I just went in with no extra training for a level difference of about 7 or so. I also had a Jirachi with me, so there's that... 



> Which is ironic, considering that one of my best Pokemon-related moments came from me being underleveled and underpowered.



Well now I want to know about it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone else rotate Pokemon with their main playthrough? 

Did that in Black 1 for the first time with a little over half a box. And yes, I did bother to take my time and train the whole lot  Made for the most fun I've ever had in the main series. Gonna do it again for X if there's enough Pokemon that I like.


----------



## lacey (Aug 18, 2013)

It's nothing too impressive, more like sheer dumb luck.

It was my original Pokemon Silver game, and I somehow managed to get to Lance at the end of the E4 challenge. By the end of the battle, it's his level 47 Dragonite vs my level 42 Espeon. I manage to get its health down, but Lance uses a Hyper Potion. I'm running out of PP on Psybeam. 

Lance's Dragonite has been spamming Hyper Beam left and right the whole time. Suddenly, on one turn, it uses Blizzard. It doesn't do that much damage to my Espeon, maybe about half its health is gone. At first, I decide to use Psybeam again, but just before I do, I get this thought. What if Lance was using Blizzard to lower Espeon's health enough that he can one-shot it with Hyper Beam the next turn (Meaning I'd lose and have to start all over.). I know that unless I crit, I won't KO the Dragonite in the next turn. 

I spent about 5 minutes debating what to do, and my instinct told me to use one of the 2 Full Restores I had left. I use it.

Sure enough, Dragonite uses Hyper Beam on the next turn. Espeon Psybeams it, leaves it with a sliver of health. Dragonite has to recharge on the next turn, Psybeam again and I win the match.


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Does anyone else rotate Pokemon with their main playthrough?
> 
> Did that in Black 1 for the first time with a little over half a box. And yes, I did bother to take my time and train the whole lot  Made for the most fun I've ever had in the main series. Gonna do it again for X if there's enough Pokemon that I like.



i did that in my original White playthrough. I pretty much had to considering a lot of the Pokemon I wanted weren't available until later in the game (Deino, Kibago, Joltik, Beartic). But be warned: I would not recommend one do that without being fully aware of the time consequences. I took my time with things (about 8 weeks or so) and my White Forest was empty once I finally got to it. 

I hope there are no expiring locations in X/Y, because I like to take my time with the main story. It lets me savor the plot and conflict.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> It's nothing too impressive, more like sheer dumb luck.
> 
> It was my original Pokemon Silver game, and I somehow managed to get to Lance at the end of the E4 challenge. By the end of the battle, it's his level 47 Dragonite vs my level 42 Espeon. I manage to get its health down, but Lance uses a Hyper Potion. I'm running out of PP on Psybeam.
> 
> ...



Yes. 

Those are precisely the kind of moments that I try to produce by creating challenging conditions.

I went through the Unova League the second time with Dewott, Infernape, Lillipup, Gible, Glaceon and Shaymin--all under-leveled (by about 6 levels or so). Marshal was the last  Elite I fought. This was intentional because I knew he'd be the toughest member to beat. I knew he'd start with a fighting type (obviously), so I put Shaymin (Sky Forme) at the front of my party. Marshal sent out Breloom first, so I took the liberty of setting up a Substitute as a fail safe against any SE moves. I got up the Substitute and Air Slash'd Breloom to shreds, so I figured he'd be easier to beat than I expected. Then he sent out Sawk... I go to Air Slash and miss (5% chance of missing), and he proceeds to destroy my Substitute with Stone Edge. I keep trying to use Substitute to capitalize on a Stone Edge miss, but it keeps hitting and breaking Substitute until I can't Sub anymore due to my low HP. I'm thinking, _haxx, but I'll still win._ I go for an Air Slash K.O... 

*Sturdy activates*

The foe's Sawk used Stone Edge!

LYRA (Shaymin) fainted!

Dat Marshal. Taking down legends. I had to switch over to Dewott planning to take it out w/Aqua Jet...

Marhal used a Full Restore.

lel, that was a fun one. I ended up winning with only Infernape left standing against his Conkeldurr. And quite frankly, had it known Mach Punch, I would have lost...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I tried to fight the Elite Four.  

Charizard lvl 43 Flamethrower, Ember, Wing Attack, Fly
Kadabra lvl 45 Psybeam, Psychic, Thief, Flash
Dugtrio lvl 42 Dig, Magnitude, Cut, (can't remember what other move)
Jolteon lvl 47 Shockwave, Pin Missile, Quick Attack, Double Kick.
Primape lvl 42 Karatechop, Low Kick, Rock slide, (can't remember what other move)
Lapras lvl 43 Surf, Ice Beam, Mist, (that death song)


Nope.

Lorelei trolled my Jolteon with hyper potions every single time. Jesus christ, I had forgotten how frustrating that was. 

I guess I HAVE TO train at least  +5 level each one.  I was hoping to just grind through the Elite several times until I got to Gary... Guess I'll have to put more time into it.


----------



## lacey (Aug 19, 2013)

Perish Song is the death song. (; I remember loving how it sounded back in the GSC days. Creepy, but oddly beautiful too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2013)

Just got 4 shiny Dialga's today via gamestop.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Well, I tried to fight the Elite Four.
> 
> Charizard lvl 43 Flamethrower, Ember, Wing Attack, Fly
> Kadabra lvl 45 Psybeam, Psychic, Thief, Flash
> ...



I'd switch jolt to thunderbolt


----------



## Saru (Aug 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just got 4 shiny Dialga's today via gamestop.





sounds rather funny when you say it so casually.


----------



## lacey (Aug 26, 2013)

Gamestop will be closing before I even get a chance to go there when I get out of work (Even though it's right across the parking lot haha.). Hoping I can still get Dialga though. 

Otherwise, I'll have to try tomorrow.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Aug 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, at least I pre-ordered both X & Y today. The pre-order gift was a poster of the new region.



I'm still holding out until the middle of next month. But it's looking like there won't be any pre-order specials, so I'll likely go with Gamestop and grab the poster.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd switch jolt to thunderbolt



I can only get Thunderbolt playing at the Game Corner or unhand 80,000 to get enough coins. I never  win enough...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

I just had a Pok?radar chain of 33 Swablu broken (by a Graveler) 
Ah well, better luck next time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Gamestop will be closing before I even get a chance to go there when I get out of work (Even though it's right across the parking lot haha.). Hoping I can still get Dialga though.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll have to try tomorrow.



The Dialga event runs until Sept 8th (then it's Shiny Palkia's turn) so you still have time. 



Phoenix6000 said:


> I'm still holding out until the middle of next month. But it's looking like there won't be any pre-order specials, so I'll likely go with Gamestop and grab the poster.



There are rarely any pre-order specials that get me interested anymore. I just make pre-orders and if there's a pre-order gift then it's just a bonus.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Aug 26, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> There are rarely any pre-order specials that get me interested anymore. I just make pre-orders and if there's a pre-order gift then it's just a bonus.



Pretty much. It's like they stopped caring after HG/SS.


----------



## lacey (Aug 26, 2013)

Phoenix6000 said:


> Pretty much. It's like they stopped caring after HG/SS.



Don't remind me...if it wasn't for the fact that I wasn't going to be home on release day, I'd have preordered Soul Silver in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Pok?radar chain of 38 Swablu's just got broken, again by a Graveler.


----------



## lacey (Aug 27, 2013)

They're the Zubats of open routes.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Question. Is there a TCG thread here?



There was actually a trading card section, though it only lasted like a month or so.

As for Pokemon specific TCG threads, not ones that are stickied but there have been several.


----------



## lacey (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally grabbed my two shiny Dialga today.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2013)

Bioness said:


> There was actually a trading card section, though it only lasted like a month or so.
> 
> As for Pokemon specific TCG threads, not ones that are stickied but there have been several.





I wish I was here for it ... I think 45% of my posts are TCG related.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2013)

I fucking did it! 

I wanted to grind some levels with the rest of my pokemon but decided to level up by defeating some of the pokemons of the Elite Four.

I slowly made my way through Loreleri, Bruno, Agatha and then I came face to face with Lance. I looked at my bag... 7 Revives, 2 max revives and 1 ether. "Shit"

I wasn't exactly expecting to defeat him, but Lapras Ice Beam and Jolteon's Shock Wave made the trick. 

And then, it was time to face Gary with 2 revives, 1 Max Revive and the following team:


Jolteon lvl 51
Kadabra lvl 49
Charizard lvl 48
Lapras lvl 47
Primape lvl 41
Dugtrio (dead)

:WOW I DID IT!

Gary's Blastoise was 12 levels stronger than my Jolteon, but I wrecked that bastard!!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

I just caught a shiny Swablu at a Pok?radar chain of 21 

The (hard) work paid off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dCWUXPSpJQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 12, 2013)

You know I just remembered a funny glitch in Pokemon Yellow. 

If you fight Giovanni's Nidoking or Nidoqueen with the Bulbasaur given to you by Officer Jenny then they'll only use tail whip/leer. 

I used to do that when I was lazy with grinding and I would get my Bulbasaur to about level 23. 

Did anyone else ever get a glitch like that?


----------



## lacey (Sep 12, 2013)

The only glitch I ever knew about that I actually used was the Mew glitch.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 13, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The only glitch I ever knew about that I actually used was the Mew glitch.



Yeah pretty much everyone's abused that one ;P. 

I was actually out of Pokemon in the gym battle with Giovanni, I was like ah crap I'm done "Go Bulbasaur lv5!" 

Go Nidoking level 56... (Or somehwere around there it's been a while ;P) 

I prepared to take a loss but then.. He used Tail Whip, so I used Leech Seed and Vine Whipped him until dead. To my great delight Nidoqueen did the same.  

Too bad Blue doesn't do stupid stuff like that 8D.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> The only glitch I ever knew about that I actually used was the Mew glitch.



I didn't find out about that until years after I got Yellow.

I got Mew, but I must have done something wrong, because my Pikachu slowly turned into a Rhydon sprite (a few patches at a time) before _evolving_ into Rhydon. I kid you not. I Googled this and have never found anyone who has relayed a similar experience.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I didn't find out about that until years after I got Yellow.
> 
> I got Mew, but I must have done something wrong, because my Pikachu slowly turned into a Rhydon sprite (a few patches at a time) before _evolving_ into Rhydon. I kid you not. I Googled this and have never found anyone who has relayed a similar experience.



Clearly your Pikachu was being possessed by the ghost of a Rhydon.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the colour red and the post 1999.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 5, 2013)

Blitzed              .


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 5, 2013)

The Revolution begins.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 5, 2013)

Yohohohohohohohoho.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 5, 2013)

Houndoom convo.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 5, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

